# Debate Alt-Right Retards



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 26, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> Vox is right. Gatekeepers are awful. They're the ones who will both betray you to The Left and land the final killing blow to The Right. You seem not to like Vox criticizing other "Rightwingers" and others say Vox is jealous. He's not. He doesn't go after Tucker Carlson or Ann Coulter. He goes after Gatekeepers who are the greatest threat to The Right.


Considering how common it is for members of the alt-right to declare conservativism dead, and to actively harm the causes of other right wingers by jumping in with their exceptionalism, displaying fascist and white supremacist symbols at rallies, etc, in a blatant redirecting of focus to their own attention whoring that often sinks whatever the original cause was as they provide the left wing media with a propaganda feast, the alt-right is the last group that should whine about betrayal by other people who are nominally on their side.

See: Charlottesville

How well did the alt-right help keep up those Civil War monuments, huh? That was a PR wet dream for the people who wanted them torn down. But of course the alt-right's response anytime shit like this happens is "It would've happened anyway." Bullshit. There's been controversy over shit like Confederate monuments and the Washington Redskins since the 60's. The alt-right is very effective at getting shit done in politics. For the left.

The alt-right has made it perfectly clear that their relationship with conservatism, libertarianism, civic nationalism, and other more mainstream right wing groups is entirely parasitic. They provide nothing and only take. They weaken and feed off these groups, harming their ability to actually get anything done in the political sphere, and practicing accelerationalism, handing the left victories in the active hope of making things worse so that more people will be radicalized to them in hopes of a real life autism race war or marshal law or some other bullshit because they know damn well they're never getting the amount of power they crave in the political sphere through the current election system.

The alt-right has no leg to stand on whining about "betrayal" when they routinely destroy right wing causes/platforms/etc for the purpose of getting a handful of new recruits to their autism brigade.


----------



## BR55 (Sep 26, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Considering how common it is for members of the alt-right to declare conservativism dead, and to actively harm the causes of other right wingers by jumping in with their exceptionalism, displaying fascist and white supremacist symbols at rallies, etc, in a blatant redirecting of focus to their own attention whoring that often sinks whatever the original cause was as they provide the left wing media with a propaganda feast, the alt-right is the last group that should whine about betrayal by other people who are nominally on their side.
> 
> See: Charlottesville
> 
> ...


Honestly Alt Right accelerationists are the right wing equivalent of middle class socialists who think they would survive the revolution.
Just a bunch of pasty basement dwelling LARPing pol tards who think they would come out on top in their little Civil War 2 fantasies.
I think the apex  of this was when Richard Spencer said that White Nationalists could move en mass to like Wyoming or something and get a head start on their ethnostate.
Like they were modern day pioneers or voortrekkers or some shit like that.


----------



## Flexo (Sep 27, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Considering how common it is for members of the alt-right to declare conservativism dead, and to actively harm the causes of other right wingers by jumping in with their exceptionalism, displaying fascist and white supremacist symbols at rallies, etc, in a blatant redirecting of focus to their own attention whoring that often sinks whatever the original cause was as they provide the left wing media with a propaganda feast, the alt-right is the last group that should whine about betrayal by other people who are nominally on their side.
> 
> See: Charlottesville
> 
> ...


A recent quote I heard from someone that so far holds true:

"In government you can be pure, or you can be productive."



BR55 said:


> Honestly Alt Right accelerationists are the right wing equivalent of middle class socialists who think they would survive the revolution.
> Just a bunch of pasty basement dwelling LARPing pol tards who think they would come out on top in their little Civil War 2 fantasies.
> I think the apex  of this was when Richard Spencer said that White Nationalists could move en mass to like Wyoming or something and get a head start on their ethnostate.
> Like they were modern day pioneers or voortrekkers or some shit like that.



I wish they would.

No really! One thing that bugs me is that everybody seems to have forgotten that the USA was designed to let a thousand experiments bloom. One state can do things one way while another state does things their own way etc. Some may work, some may fail, some things may only work for that state. 

Not just the alt-right but the SJWs and communists and everybody else, I wish they would actually do it. You want to prove your ideas are best for government? Then go set up a municipality somewhere and just try running it for a year by your ideas. You want to run the nation? Prove to me that you can run a town.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 27, 2019)

Flexo said:


> A recent quote I heard from someone that so far holds true:
> 
> "In government you can be pure, or you can be productive."
> 
> ...


We all know that the alt-right would be shooting each other in meth fueled blood baths and the current sorry batch of communists would be starving to death while living in mountains of their own feces before the end of the year.

Then they would blame their failures on their respective boogiemen.


----------



## TitanWest (Sep 27, 2019)

grixis said:


> Where does he say he dropped the suit? Where does he admit he was wrong to file it in the first place?



He never said he dropped it. He just stop mentioning it and there's been no news on it. He most likely just quietly dropped it since it's been many years.





grixis said:


> How do you know the terms were good? When nothing came of the SFWA and Gab suits Vox went quiet and told people to stop asking him about them instead of admitting he lost or quit, which is how he's now behaving with the IndieGoGo suit.  I'm not saying for sure the IndieGoGo suit went badly but I'm not going to accept it went well without proof.
> 
> Sorry to keep peppering you with questions.



He's talked about the suit extensively and mentioned a settlement. He just won't talk about the settlement outside a loyal cadre involved in the suit. People could get leaks from the insiders, IndieGoGo could call Vox out, or people could probably get a FOIA through. So I doubt he'd even be able to lie. He says he'll let people know the settlement years down the road. If there was a bad outcome why wouldn't he just go radio silence like he did with SFWA?

No problem, you're asking in good faith.



Flexo said:


> But that's exactly my point. If he had said "I've learned from my own experience..." or something to that effect then I'd have more respect for that post. But look at it again, he phrases it as other people telling him what to do and how he's always right.  He always has to paint everything as never being wrong.



I gave my opinion on Vox. Why do you care about these hypotheticals that may have never happened. I don't think you'll respect him until whatever made you dislike him is resolved. He says when he's wrong. He admits things like being wrong on trade and has a group of trusted advisors who he trusts to shoot down over 50% of his ideas on what media to create.



Flexo said:


> Again, exactly the point. Vox only does for others who have first done for him. But then he complains about nobody ever giving him a shout out. Well maybe they're just operating under the same rules he is and not referencing people unless they first reference them. It's like reversing that old saying, "he doesn't dish it out then complains nobody gives to him."
> 
> Maybe he would get more referrals if he didn't burn so many bridges.
> 
> If it's a bad idea then why would anyone shout out Vox who's a gatekeeper that didn't shout them out? See the paradox? Vox has literally set up a perpetuating cycle that just gives him an excuse to bitch.



I said he gave shoutouts to people who do good work. He gave a shoutout to Ron Unz the other day and Unz hasn't really shouted Vox out.



Flexo said:


> So "gatekeeper" is just like "gamma" and "fascist" then, eh? "Somebody I don't like."



No. A gatekeeper is a cutthroat and/or coward who (Knowingly or not) gets propped up by the establishment as fake opposition. They suck oxygen from others that would put far more use into that oxygen. They're the reason The Right loses.

I disagree with Bernie, but he's not a gatekeeper. The DNC rigging the 2016 primary shows that. Elizabeth Warren is a massive gatekeeper though. Ron Paul wasn't a gatekeeper either. Gary Johnson (Unwittingly) was a gatekeeper used against Trump in 2016.

But Vox does spam gamma a lot. 80% of them are right. Other times it's just "This guy disagrees with me so he's a gamma". Vox isn't perfect - especially his personality. But he fights the good fight, calls out gatekeepers, and points out unique things in a calm non-wignat manner.



Flexo said:


> Extra ironic then that he labeled PJMedia as a gatekeeper since by the above standard, they aren't as i haven't seen any promo for them from the MSN. (A quick search of the NYT for example yields 0 results.)



I don't know about PJMedia or Vox's critiques of them. However the Intellectual Darkweb and ContraPoints have both been propped up by the NY Times. Both are gatekeepers in their own ways.



Flexo said:


> Ever consider that the Chinese are pointing fingers to distract from their misdeeds?



Of course they are. But that's not the biggest issue. The biggest issue are the western elites destroying us from within. The MSM constantly points fingers at Russia to distract from their own misdeeds. But I focus on the DNC leaks and the fake Mueller investigation more than I focus on Putin.



Flexo said:


> Also let me just say glancing at the rest of your post? Yeah I've been following Vox for far longer. I remember the days he was arguing with atheist blogs over his irrational atheist book.



You have to watch him daily for a little while to get a full picture. He's nuanced and is a bit of an acquired taste.



Doctor Placebo said:


> Considering how common it is for members of the alt-right to declare conservativism dead, and to actively harm the causes of other right wingers by jumping in with their exceptionalism, displaying fascist and white supremacist symbols at rallies, etc, in a blatant redirecting of focus to their own attention whoring that often sinks whatever the original cause was as they provide the left wing media with a propaganda feast, the alt-right is the last group that should whine about betrayal by other people who are nominally on their side.



You've described what Neoconservatives have done ever since the 1960's. Especially when Neoconservatives took over the Right and pushed the Paleocons out. They damaged the Right in the eyes of an entire generation just to waste our blood and taxpayer dollars in Iraq.

Vox Day would agree with you on the fascism thing. He's not a fascist or even a wignat. Plenty of Alt Righters like Nick Fuentes and Alternative Hypothesis (People's Veto) take the non-fascist route.



Doctor Placebo said:


> See: Charlottesville



The conservatives punched Right and the Left pushed a false narrative. Conservatives (Including Ben Shapiro) posted all kinds of memes about running over pedestrians if Leftists blocked the road. Then James Fields gets attacked by ANTIFA and panics then gets left to rot with a 400 year sentence.



Doctor Placebo said:


> How well did the alt-right help keep up those Civil War monuments, huh? That was a PR wet dream for the people who wanted them torn down. But of course the alt-right's response anytime shit like this happens is "It would've happened anyway." Bullshit. There's been controversy over shit like Confederate monuments and the Washington Redskins since the 60's. The alt-right is very effective at getting shit done in politics. For the left.



What have the conservatives conserved for the past 60 years? They couldn't even conserve the women's bathroom.



Doctor Placebo said:


> The alt-right has made it perfectly clear that their relationship with conservatism, libertarianism, civic nationalism, and other more mainstream right wing groups is entirely parasitic. They provide nothing and only take. They weaken and feed off these groups, harming their ability to actually get anything done in the political sphere, and practicing accelerationalism, handing the left victories in the active hope of making things worse so that more people will be radicalized to them in hopes of a real life autism race war or marshal law or some other bullshit because they know damn well they're never getting the amount of power they crave in the political sphere through the current election system.



Without the Alt Right Trump never would've gotten past the primaries. Handing the Left victories? That's what Gatekeepers have done for many decades.

If you mean violent accelerationism - we don't support that. A minority support political and social acceleration. Vox isn't really one of them, he has more of a patient "longview" perspective. Many on the Alt Right say: "You don't control how fast things accelerate".

We don't seek to radicalize. That's just what people at the NY Times say. We seek to recruit, build legal defese networks, social networks, platforms, and prepare for the coming decline so we'll land on our feet when things get shitty and begin rebuilding. We're in it for the long haul. We're dedicated. We punch far above our weight. The Left didn't win via elections. They won via culture and institutions. "The Long March Through The Institutions". We don't have the same focus, but we have a similar longterm mindset.



Doctor Placebo said:


> The alt-right has no leg to stand on whining about "betrayal" when they routinely destroy right wing causes/platforms/etc for the purpose of getting a handful of new recruits to their autism brigade.



Destroy? The Left destroys. And they can only do that because conservatives are either scared of the Left or share more with the Left than they let on. CPAC literally gave ANTIFA journos press passes while kicking milquetoast Alt Lite Civic Nationalists out of the building. Was that our fault?

You're falling into The Left's frame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnMbYSrq-ZY


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Sep 28, 2019)

Let's count the VFM shibboleths:



TitanWest said:


> What have the conservatives conserved for the past 60 years? They couldn't even conserve the women's bathroom.





TitanWest said:


> We seek to recruit, build legal defese networks, social networks, platforms, and prepare for the coming decline





TitanWest said:


> Alt Lite Civic Nationalists





TitanWest said:


> You're falling into The Left's frame



Only four? Come on dude, shill harder.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 28, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> Without the Alt Right Trump never would've gotten past the primaries. Handing the Left victories? That's what Gatekeepers have done for many decades.


Like how internet memers made Snakes on a Plane a massive box office success?






Over and over again we've seen that getting a lot of attention on the internet has no correlation to actual, tangible success. Ask Sargon of UKIP how well internet fame translates to votes. The biggest factors in Trump winning the primaries were that_ he was the only candidate addressing the economic problems in the middle American rustbelt _and that he got tons of media coverage.

You could argue that the alt-right circus was a contributing factor in the media coverage, but the media was already drooling to cover him. John Oliver begged him to run before he officially announced it, and that was before the God Emperor memes and before anyone in the mainstream media knew who the alt-right were. Stuff like him calling the Iraq War a disaster and saying that the Bush administration lied about it would have made him stand out and gotten him tons of attention too, regardless of what some /pol/lacks were doing.

And that's setting aside how the alt-right back in 2016 had lots of people like dear leader @Null who wouldn't consider themselves part of the alt-right anymore because back then the term was used for a much more wide range of people, whereas now it's been narrowed down to where the only people self-identifying by the term are ethno-nationalists. Not that I think people like Null were instrumental in getting Trump elected either. Hell, Null can't even vote in the USA.

No, the people who elected Trump were those middle American rustbelt voters, who swung the key states to him early on in both the primaries and the general election, because again, _he was the only one, Democrat or Republican who was addressing their economic problems._

As for all the "don't punch right" crap, we already talked about that over in the Chris Cantwell thread, where he tried to pull that to get his fellow white nationalists to stop shitting on him for being an FBI narc and his elderly latina GF. Just because Antifa does it doesn't make it okay when the other side does. Any political movement that lets its shittiest, most retarded members run wild isn't worth a damn, and this is the wrong forum for cow shielding.


----------



## Null (Sep 28, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> And that's setting aside how the alt-right back in 2016 had lots of people like dear leader @Null who wouldn't consider themselves part of the alt-right anymore because back then the term was used for a much more wide range of people, whereas now it's been narrowed down to where the only people self-identifying by the term are ethno-nationalists. Not that I think people like Null were instrumental in getting Trump elected either. Hell, Null can't even vote in the USA.


why do you talk like you know anything

1. Alt-right conceptually meant "American conservative without religious baggage" for maybe a week. When the idea had staying power, it was slandered as being purely white nationalist by people like Clinton and immediately aborted before it had a chance to grow.  I don't think anyone uses any umbrella term anymore because any named organization just gets called pedophile terrorists now.

2. Why the fuck wouldn't I be able to vote? I can mail in a ballot. You can register to vote in California from any foreign country, have a ballot mailed to you, and mail it back without any ID checks. You don't get disenfranchised from voting until you are convicted. It was a big deal when some spree killer awaiting trial voted from prison and people started talking about revoking voting rights at the accusatory phase.


----------



## MZ 052 (Sep 29, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Considering how common it is for members of the alt-right to declare conservativism dead, and to actively harm the causes of other right wingers by jumping in with their exceptionalism, displaying fascist and white supremacist symbols at rallies, etc, in a blatant redirecting of focus to their own attention whoring that often sinks whatever the original cause was as they provide the left wing media with a propaganda feast, the alt-right is the last group that should whine about betrayal by other people who are nominally on their side.
> 
> See: Charlottesville
> 
> ...


Conservatism is dead though. It's had absolutely no efficacy for decades. What exactly is it that conservatives are trying to get done that you feel "alt-right" types are impeding?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 29, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> Conservatism is dead though. It's had absolutely no efficacy for decades. What exactly is it that conservatives are trying to get done that you feel "alt-right" types are impeding?


There's an example right in the post you're quoting. Confederate war monuments, which there has been controversy about since the 60's, but they've always stayed up before. Then come the Charlottesville tiki torch and vehicular manslaughter fiasco, tons of statues came down and the heat was so bad for a while that some kid who came to salute the statue the next day unrelated to the march got expelled from college.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> There's an example right in the post you're quoting. Confederate war monuments, which there has been controversy about since the 60's, but they've always stayed up before. Then come the Charlottesville tiki torch and vehicular manslaughter fiasco, tons of statues came down and the heat was so bad for a while that some kid who came to salute the statue the next day unrelated to the march got expelled from college.


Hahah, this is hilarious. Conservative pussies couldn't even keep the stars and bars in state flags.

Your arguments are every bit as valid as Mr. Beale's. You should stick to conserving the conservative value of gay marriage between one man and one man (until the conservative value becomes plural gay transbestiality in a decade or two).


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Hahah, this is hilarious. Conservative pussies couldn't even keep the stars and bars in state flags.
> 
> Your arguments are every bit as valid as Mr. Beale's. You should stick to conserving the conservative value of gay marriage between one man and one man (until the conservative value becomes plural gay transbestiality in a decade or two).


The alt-right meanwhile has been very successful at cucking each other and getting arrested for trailer park brawls. Can you list one thing the alt-right has actually succeeded at? They take credit for Trump getting elected (extremely unlikely, as I said earlier) but now they hate him because he wasn't the far right extremist the media portrayed him as. 

At least I can point to _some_ things conservatism has done, like mostly preserve the right to bear arms everywhere that isn't a liberal hellhole, despite constant attacks on it. That's a hell of a lot more than the alt-right has done.

It's easy to find things to attack about conservatism and liberalism because they're the two largest political movements in America and have been for the past 200 years or so. Of course they both have their fair share of screw ups and failures. But members of far more exceptional fringe groups try to make themselves look better because of that, when an actual comparison shows they're far bigger failures. Communists and other idiots on the left do the same shit with liberalism, ranting about how liberals are constantly failing and losing ground due to tolerance of the ebil Nazis. Funny how both mainstream political movements are constantly failing and losing ground according to the extremists on their side.

So what do you actually support anyway? You think I'm wrong, you think Teddy Spaghetti is wrong, but it's easy to act superior when you put forward nothing yourself and only criticize everyone else. You wanna run for president or governor on banning gay marriage? Go for it. See how it goes.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> At least I can point to _some_ things conservatism has done, like mostly preserve the right to bear arms everywhere that isn't a liberal hellhole, despite constant attacks on it. That's a hell of a lot more than the alt-right has done...
> 
> You wanna run for president or governor on banning gay marriage? Go for it. See how it goes.


So to sum up your argument, you admit that conservatism is worse than doing nothing, it has consistently retreated from the previous working society- that's pretty fucking hilarious. The idea that gun rights have been 'preserved' is ridiculous- to the extent that is true, conservatives will never use them for anything useful, so it's totally irrelevant.

Vox is an enormous self-promoting jackass, but he's still better than any conservative. Sad.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> There's an example right in the post you're quoting. Confederate war monuments, which there has been controversy about since the 60's, but they've always stayed up before. Then come the Charlottesville tiki torch and vehicular manslaughter fiasco, tons of statues came down and the heat was so bad for a while that some kid who came to salute the statue the next day unrelated to the march got expelled from college.


So conservatism exists to protect the existence of statues? And do you really think the local government wasn't going to acquiesce to the niggers and reds sooner or later and bring down the statues? It's a different time than it was in the 60s, these people's every demand is being met with less and less resistance/questioning. As ever, conservatism wasn't going to prevent the zeitgeist moving left, facilitating the takedown of the statues, it was simply going to quietly, meekly object and tut at anyone who actually spoke up in a way that might break "civility", as it always does. If conservatives had any efficacy, the question of removing the statues would never have even been raised. Again, what is it that conservatism is trying to do that "Alt-Right" movements are threatening? Or are the statues it?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> So conservatism exists to protect the existence of statues? And do you really think the local government wasn't going to acquiesce to the niggers and reds sooner or later and bring down the statues? It's a different time than it was in the 60s, these people's every demand is being met with less and less resistance/questioning. As ever, conservatism wasn't going to prevent the zeitgeist moving left, facilitating the takedown of the statues, it was simply going to quietly, meekly object and tut at anyone who actually spoke up in a way that might break "civility", as it always does.* If conservatives had any efficacy, the question of removing the statues would never have even been raised*. Again, what is it that conservatism is trying to do that "Alt-Right" movements are threatening? Or are the statues it?


As usual, the alt-right definition of "efficacy" is "flawless perfect actualization of the eschaton" for their competition, and "doing anything at all" for themselves.
The idea of free speech and public debate is part of the foundation of American society, and "viciously suppress public debate" is a position anathema to American values, which makes Vox's attempts to drape himself in the flag while cheering on all the worst elements of the monarchist system America was founded in opposition to especially hilarious
>inb4 "Well I never _said_ viciously suppress public debate, why does your mind go to that immediately, typical libtard!"


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> As usual, the alt-right definition of "efficacy" is "flawless perfect actualization of the eschaton" for their competition, and "doing anything at all" for themselves.
> The idea of free speech and public debate is part of the foundation of American society, and "viciously suppress public debate" is a position anathema to American values, which makes Vox's attempts to drape himself in the flag while cheering on all the worst elements of the monarchist system America was founded in opposition to especially hilarious
> >inb4 "Well I never _said_ viciously suppress public debate, why does your mind go to that immediately, typical libtard!"


I don't like Vox or America and its values, I just want @Doctor Placebo to clarify what exactly he believes conservatism is trying to achieve that the "Alt-Right" is threatening.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> I don't like Vox or America and its values, I just want @Doctor Placebo to clarify what exactly he believes conservatism is trying to achieve that the "Alt-Right" is threatening.


Given that you axiomatically reject the foundation of American culture, I doubt that's going to be a productive conversation.
Personally, I'd say they threaten conservative values by constantly making conservative positions look like the domain of foaming-at-the-mouth lunatics who want a race war and by implicitly or openly endorsing accelerationism (actively trying to agitate tensions and accelerate the collapse of a society into total disorder, civil war, or violent revolution, through terrorism, rioting, and sabotage) as a default praxis, which isn't just against American values, but is against the values of every civil society throughout history.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> So to sum up your argument, you admit that conservatism is worse than doing nothing, it has consistently retreated from the previous working society- that's pretty fucking hilarious. The idea that gun rights have been 'preserved' is ridiculous- to the extent that is true, conservatives will never use them for anything useful, so it's totally irrelevant.
> 
> Vox is an enormous self-promoting jackass, but he's still better than any conservative. Sad.


You didn't answer my question about what you want to accomplish or how you intend to accomplish it.

"The idea that gun rights have been 'reserved' is ridiculous-to the extent that is true..." What the fuck are you talking about? I can go to a gun store and buy an AR-15 right now. Who do you think is responsible for preventing laws from being passed that interfere with that? Or rolling back gun control laws from the 90's? Liberals? A few hundred trailer park methheads who make up whatever the current incarnation of the American Nazi Party is?



Saint Mengele said:


> So conservatism exists to protect the existence of statues? And do you really think the local government wasn't going to acquiesce to the niggers and reds sooner or later and bring down the statues? It's a different time than it was in the 60s, these people's every demand is being met with less and less resistance/questioning. As ever, conservatism wasn't going to prevent the zeitgeist moving left, facilitating the takedown of the statues, it was simply going to quietly, meekly object and tut at anyone who actually spoke up in a way that might break "civility", as it always does. If conservatives had any efficacy, the question of removing the statues would never have even been raised. Again, what is it that conservatism is trying to do that "Alt-Right" movements are threatening? Or are the statues it?


I already gave another example up above. Gun rights. Which are kind of a massive deal. Brandon Tarrant, who aside from killing a bunch of people has beliefs that aren't too out of step with many people in the alt-right, flat out said he wanted to cause gun confiscation in both New Zealand and America in hopes of escalating muh civil war. It didn't work in America but it worked pretty great in New Zealand, except for the slight problem of over a million Kiwis not turning over their guns.

And if you want the question of removing the statues to never be raised, you want a dictatorship. That's the only way that happens. You've also just come up with a far right version of "Why are people still saying and believing this?! It's the current year!", so congrats for that.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Given that you axiomatically reject the foundation of American culture, I doubt that's going to be a productive conversation.
> Personally, I'd say they threaten conservative values by constantly making conservative positions look like the domain of foaming-at-the-mouth lunatics who want a race war and by implicitly or openly endorsing accelerationism (actively trying to agitate tensions and accelerate the collapse of a society into total disorder, civil war, or violent revolution, through terrorism, rioting, and sabotage) as a default praxis, which isn't just against American values, but is against the values of every civil society throughout history.


_What_ conservative values? _What_ conservative positions? I don't know how many times I can ask this and not get a straight answer. Conservatism is ultimately a conciliatory position. It only exists to _conserve_ the status quo, the status quo reached by ceding ground to the left over the decades. The MAGA crowd are already defending BASED trannies. Conservatism is a joke.


Doctor Placebo said:


> You didn't answer my question about what you want to accomplish or how you intend to accomplish it.
> 
> "The idea that gun rights have been 'reserved' is ridiculous-to the extent that is true..." What the fuck are you talking about? I can go to a gun store and buy an AR-15 right now. Who do you think is responsible for preventing laws from being passed that interfere with that? Or rolling back gun control laws from the 90's? Liberals? A few hundred trailer park methheads who make up whatever the current incarnation of the American Nazi Party is?
> 
> ...


1: His name is Brenton Tarrant
2:Looks like his plan to create animosity between the government and gun-owning New Zealanders worked then, didn't it?
3: Can you go and buy a bump stock? And will you still be able to get an AR-15 once red flag laws are passed, if someone decides to report you because they think you shouldn't be trusted with one?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> _What_ conservative values? _What_ conservative positions? I don't know how many times I can ask this and not get a straight answer. Conservatism is ultimately a conciliatory position. It only exists to _conserve_ the status quo, the status quo reached by ceding ground to the left over the decades. The MAGA crowd are already defending BASED trannies. Conservatism is a joke.
> 
> 1: His name is Brenton Tarrant
> 2:Looks like his plan to create animosity between the government and gun-owning New Zealanders worked then, didn't it?
> 3: Can you go and buy a bump stock? And will you still be able to get an AR-15 once red flag laws are passed, if someone decides to report you because they think you shouldn't be trusted with one?


"Conservatism is a joke because they refuse to endorse the silencing of opinions that I dislike!"
For someone who dislikes Vox Day, you sure sound like him.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> "Conservatism is a joke because they refuse to endorse the silencing of opinions that I dislike!"
> For someone who dislikes Vox Day, you sure sound like him.


_"maybe I can't give a straight answer, but you're just like Vox haha"_
lol okay then.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> _What_ conservative values? _What_ conservative positions? I don't know how many times I can ask this and not get a straight answer. Conservatism is ultimately a conciliatory position. It only exists to _conserve_ the status quo, the status quo reached by ceding ground to the left over the decades. The MAGA crowd are already defending BASED trannies. Conservatism is a joke.
> 
> 1: His name is Brenton Tarrant
> 2:Looks like his plan to create animosity between the government and gun-owning New Zealanders worked then, didn't it?
> 3: Can you go and buy a bump stock? And will you still be able to get an AR-15 once red flag laws are passed, if someone decides to report you because they think you shouldn't be trusted with one?


1: Oh no! I accidentally a typo the name of a mass shooter! I am undone!

2: Yes he certainly succeeded in fucking things up a bit. Congratulations. When you're whole goal is to fuck things up, it's not hard to do. He also didn't get his race war or really an kind of increase in ethnic tensions. A bunch of Kiwis kept their guns on the downlow and there was a big Muslim love fest across the country. Oh yeah, everything went according to keikaku. And now he gets to die in prison.

3: I can't buy a machine gun either, and that's been the law for a long time while bump stocks didn't exist until fairly recently. I'm not saying I support those laws, but America is still one of the freest countries on Earth when it comes to private firearm ownership. We also have less federal gun restrictions now than we did in the 90's, which refutes you're whole world concept that change always goes to the left.

Look, you're not American so it's obvious that you can't quite wrap your head around the idea that a big part of American conservatism has always been about smaller government and more individual rights. It's been that way since George Washington and Thomas Jefferson. That's fluctuating constantly and we're certainly doing worse at it now than 200 years ago, but compared to ten years ago, or 20 or 30 years ago, we're not doing too badly.

Meanwhile you're still not promoting any kind of alternative or taking any kind of solid stance because then you'd have to defend it from criticism.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> 1: Oh no! I accidentally a typo the name of a mass shooter! I am undone!
> 
> 2: Yes he certainly succeeded in fucking things up a bit. Congratulations. When you're whole goal is to fuck things up, it's not hard to do. He also didn't get his race war or really an kind of increase in ethnic tensions. A bunch of Kiwis kept their guns on the downlow and there was a big Muslim love fest across the country. Oh yeah, everything went according to keikaku. And now he gets to die in prison.
> 
> ...


I didn't claim you getting his name wrong undermined your argument, I just think it's important to remember a hero's name correctly. And I understand the American conservative love affair with small government, I just regard it with contempt. Are you seriously suggesting that American society and the West at large hasn't shifted more in favour of the left than the right over the past 40 years? And your justification for suggesting this is that they haven't managed to take _all_ of your "rights", and haven't managed to get _all_ the changes they want, when the scoreboard quite clearly favours the left?

As for not promoting any kind of alternative:


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> I didn't claim you getting his name wrong undermined your argument,* I just think it's important to remember a hero's name correctly*. And I understand the American conservative love affair with small government, I just regard it with contempt. Are you seriously suggesting that American society and the West at large hasn't shifted more in favour of the left than the right over the past 40 years?
> 
> As for not promoting any kind of alternative:
> View attachment 955480


Okay, so you're an accelerationist smoothbrain or a shitposter pretending to be one.  Either way, you don't have an actual argument against the alt-right fucking things up because the "making things worse for everyone" is a feature, not a bug in your mind.  Back to your containment thread.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Okay, so you're an accelerationist smoothbrain or a shitposter pretending to be one.  Either way, you don't have an actual argument against the alt-right fucking things up because the "making things worse for everyone" is a feature, not a bug in your mind.  Back to your containment thread.


Things will get worse no matter what the "Alt-Right" does, pretending otherwise is delusional.
_"I can't refute the fact that conservatism is cowardice masquerading as a political principle, so you must be in Atomwaffen"_
lmfao you're really struggling


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> Things will get worse no matter what the "Alt-Right" does, pretending otherwise is delusional.
> _"I can't refute the fact that conservatism is cowardice masquerading as a political principle, so you must be in Atomwaffen"_
> lmfao you're really struggling


I'd be struggling if I was actually making an argument instead of taking the piss out of you.  Also:
>Posts shitty "READ SIEGE" meme
>I-I'm not Atomwaffen guise!


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> I'm not saying I support those laws, but America is still one of the freest countries on Earth when it comes to private firearm ownership. We also have less federal gun restrictions now than we did in the 90's, which refutes you're whole world concept that change always goes to the left.


I only have to cite a single example to refute your silly Fox News talking points.

Dumb conservatives are literally having the guns that they _claim_ they'd used against government oppression stolen by the pig agents of Trump's government for saying that if attacked by antifa, they'd defend themselves.

Note the most important word in that sentence. 'Claim'. This man was subject to the sort of unconstitutional seizure of firearms that III%ers and dumb conservatives in general _claim_ they would resist with their oh-so-important range plinking guns, and he did _nothing. Nothing._

This is something that was not occurring in the 90s under the oh-so-evil Bill Clinton. But conservativism is totally winning guise!!

This dumb conservative will do nothing to the FBI pigs who stole his guns, and neither will any of his dumb conservative buddies, because they are pussies who get off on losing gracefully. Your 'gun rights' mean absolutely nothing if they are only applicable for shooting targets on a range.

Just get that single-shot .22LR already, and save yourself the grief of rationalizing the loss of your right to own an AR that will never be used for what it was intended for over the next few decades.

Compare the superficially 'free' nature of the US in this respect to a serious nation like the Islamic Republic. It is difficult to procure guns because they could be diverted to Mossad/CIA backed terror groups. But no man must live in fear because the well-armed arms of the State are the legitimate expression of the will of the Iranian people, and they will not abuse the citizenry and force them to engage in unnatural acts as the governments in America will. Other governments that represent the people's will in other countries have been able to loosen up restrictions on owning guns after taking power, as happened in Germany in the 30s, because they could trust their relatively homogenous populations. In the case of America, what gun rights remain remain because as Vox (for once) correctly identifies, conservatives are enormous pussies who won't use their guns.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I'd be struggling if I was actually making an argument instead of taking the piss out of you.  Also:
> >Posts shitty "READ SIEGE" meme
> >I-I'm not Atomwaffen guise!


So you admit you've got no arguments left, okay then
>The only people who read Siege are Atomwaffen
lol


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> I didn't claim you getting his name wrong undermined your argument, I just think it's important to remember a hero's name correctly. And I understand the American conservative love affair with small government, I just regard it with contempt. Are you seriously suggesting that American society and the West at large hasn't shifted more in favour of the left than the right over the past 40 years? And your justification for suggesting this is that they haven't managed to take _all_ of your "rights", and haven't managed to get _all_ the changes they want, when the scoreboard quite clearly favours the left?
> 
> As for not promoting any kind of alternative:
> View attachment 955480





Saint Mengele said:


> Things will get worse no matter what the "Alt-Right" does, pretending otherwise is delusional.
> _"I can't refute the fact that conservatism is cowardice masquerading as a political principle, so you must be in Atomwaffen"_
> lmfao you're really struggling


>Calls Brenton Tarrant a hero
>Says his political alternative is the book Atomwaffen is based off of
>"LoL why would you call me an Atomwaffen member, ridiculous!"

You whine about losing our rights, but you're just another clown who wants a dictatorship that will take away all of everyone's rights because you think you'll be a member of the protected elite who gets their rights generously handed back to them by the dictator (subject to be taken away again at any time for any reason, of course) instead of getting Night of Long Knives'd.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> So you admit you've got no arguments left, okay then
> >The only people who read Siege are Atomwaffen
> lol



I'm saying there wasn't an argument to begin with, genius. In my view, "Just burn everything down and kill all the minorities" is not a position worth having an argument about. Have fun being totally irrelevant.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> >Calls Brenton Tarrant a hero
> >Says his political alternative is the book Atomwaffen is based off of
> >"LoL why would you call me an Atomwaffen member, ridiculous!"
> 
> You whine about losing our rights, but you're just another clown who wants a dictatorship that will take away all of everyone's rights because you think you'll be a member of the protected elite who gets their rights generously handed back to them by the dictator (subject to be taken away again at any time for any reason, of course) instead of getting Night of Long Knives'd.


I don't care about your "rights" and I've made no pretence of caring about them. As for the Atomwaffen accusation and this:





> you're just another clown who wants a dictatorship that will take away all of everyone's rights because you think you'll be a member of the protected elite who gets their rights generously handed back to them by the dictator (subject to be taken away again at any time for any reason, of course) instead of getting Night of Long Knives'd


that's simply you attacking strawmen because it's easier than refuting my central premise - conservatism is cowardice and it's conserved nothing.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I'm saying there wasn't an argument to begin with, genius. In my view, "Just burn everything down and kill all the minorities" is not a position worth have an argument about. Have fun being totally irrelevant.


So because you can't refute that conservatism is ineffective and cowardly, there was never an argument at all (besides the many posts you've made, you know, _arguing _your case? lmao


> Have fun being totally irrelevant


Funny, that's exactly what I'd say to a conservative


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> So because you can't refute that conservatism is ineffective and cowardly, there was never an argument at all (besides the many posts you've made, you know, _arguing _your case? lmao
> 
> Funny, that's exactly what I'd say to a conservative


The title is wildly inaccurate, really. The idea of a 'alt right' vs. 'conservative' paradigm is ridiculous. Anyone who wouldn't take Stalinism over Ammurrican 'conservatism' is broken in the head.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> The title is wildly inaccurate, really. The idea of a 'alt right' vs. 'conservative' paradigm is ridiculous. Anyone who wouldn't take Stalinism over Ammurrican 'conservatism' is broken in the head.


Yeah, the title should technically be "practical efficiency vs hurrrrrrrrr muh ryts n smol gubmint"


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> I don't care about your "rights" and I've made no pretence of caring about them. As for the Atomwaffen accusation and this:
> that's simply you attacking strawmen because it's easier than refuting my central premise - conservatism is cowardice and it's conserved nothing.


It's conserved the central form of the government, the First Amendment, and curtailed Federal overreach, but of course you think that's all bad and doesn't count.
Conservatism has conserved a lot and works as intended in the American political system, but you don't see that because your ideology is completely orthogonal to the basis of the entire American political spectrum at any point in the country's history.  You may as well criticize the American conservative movement for not promoting the Rectification of Names in alignment with the Will of Heaven; your axioms and the axioms of the entire American political system are in violent and irreconcilable disagreement.  



Saint Mengele said:


> Yeah, the title should technically be "practical efficiency vs hurrrrrrrrr muh ryts n smol gubmint"


Man is not an ant and efficiency is not the highest good that can be strived for.  The ideal society should not resemble an unthinking machine.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 1, 2019)

Alt-right is a reactionary (in multiple senses of the term) thing.  The quirk of reactionary movements is that they generally forfeit initiative and are effectively boxed into being "NOT THE OTHER GUY".  People don't care what you're not as much as what you are, and finding a coherent statement on what the Alt-right IS is like sticking your head up a hog's ass to find a ham sandwich.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> curtailed Federal overreach


Tell that to Randy Weaver


> First Amendment


Tell that to Tom Metzger


> works as intended in the American political system


Yeah you're right, it works exactly as intended - it disguises cowardice and inertia as principles, as I've stated.


> Man is not an ant and efficiency is not the highest good that can be strived for. The ideal society should not resemble an unthinking machine.


We're not comparing societies, we're comparing ideologies/methodologies.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> Tell that to Randy Weaver


A tragic miscarriage of justice, but tell me: have you ever heard of the "Nirvana fallacy?"  Probably not, because fallacies are Jewish/cucked/whatever.



> Tell that to Tom Metzger


You mean the man so utterly incompetent that he threw out his civil judge because he thought he was a kike only to find out the new judge was a nig, and who openly admitted that he instructed members of his organization to carry out attacks on minorities while on trial for inciting members of his organization to carry out attacks on minorities?  I know that you think minorities shouldn't have rights, but trying to ignore the incitement clause is a bitch move.



> Yeah you're right, it works exactly as intended - it disguises cowardice and inertia as principles, as I've stated.


The freedom of the individual to pursue his own happiness, balanced against the health of the community, is only a false principle if you already take axiomatically that individuals do not matter, which brings us back to orthogonality.



> We're not comparing societies, we're comparing ideologies/methodologies.


The world your ideology builds is one where men exist to serve the State, which owes them nothing, and the State exists only to _be_ the State.  It is an unthinking machine and profoundly antisocial, because Society is a thing that is not the State.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> A tragic miscarriage of justice, but tell me: have you ever heard of the "Nirvana fallacy?" Probably not, because fallacies are Jewish/cucked/whatever.


So, conservatism/'liberalism' (indistinguishable 'ideologies') killed Randy's dog. It murdered his son.

The next day, after a cool off period, conservatism/liberalism murdered Randy's wife.

Ten days later, he was forced to surrender, and subjected to further persecution by conservatism/liberalism.

An actual brave founding-stock American prosecutor attempted to charge the murderer, Lon Horiuchi, for his murder of Randy's wife.

He was unseated by a conservative. The murderer Horiuchi got off scot free. He is believed to have killed again at the siege on the church in Waco.

Please, tell us more about how conservatism is like, 99.9% fine.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 1, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> A tragic miscarriage of justice, but tell me: have you ever heard of the "Nirvana fallacy?"  Probably not, because fallacies are Jewish/cucked/whatever.


So giving you an example of Federal overreach that conservatism did nothing to prevent is a fallacy? There are plenty more examples of private citizens being harrassed, detained and murdered for their political beliefs, are all of them fallacies too? At least I admit freely that an ideal National Socialist state would crack down with brute force on its enemies, and don't try to dress up politically motivated state violence as a "miscarriage of justice" to try and defend a poorly conceived argument.




> You mean the man so utterly incompetent that he threw out his civil judge because he thought he was a kike only to find out the new judge was a nig, and who openly admitted that he instructed members of his organization to carry out attacks on minorities while on trial for inciting members of his organization to carry out attacks on minorities?  I know that you think minorities shouldn't have rights, but trying to ignore the incitement clause is a bitch move.


His competence is irrelevant, fact of the matter is he was targeted multiple times by the state, as are countless other white advocates, because the views he expresses aren't in line with the government's wishes. So your "First Amendment", in actual reality, is pick-and-choose, according to who submits to the government agenda and who doesn't. And conservatives are fine with that because, as I said, they're cowards who don't want to enact real change - as long as censorship and state harassment aren't on _their_ doorstep they don't actually care about it.




> The world your ideology builds is one where men exist to serve the State, which owes them nothing, and the State exists only to _be_ the State.  It is an unthinking machine and profoundly antisocial, because Society is a thing that is not the State.


No, in my ideology the State exists to serve the race. That you think this only shows your poor grasp of National Socialism. And that ideal State would conserve more tradition than conservatism has - demonstrably, since as I've shown, the liberties you're afforded are given to you by the government, and it can choose to revoke them and use countless measures, legal or otherwise, as soon as you go against its wishes. This is how America has slid into the drain, because conservatism is incapable of actually conserving anything beyond abstract principles, and even those will be lost as the West declines. As I said before, conservatism is a conciliatory position.

Just as an aside, I find it pretty funny that you've conceded defeat, claimed there never was an argument, and then come back to argue some more, in this supposedly nonexistent argument lol. Seems you're pretty angry that some of us see through the conservative charade, and you can say "b-but muh individual rights" but it doesn't change the fundamental fact that _conservatism is cowardice and inertia masquerading as a principle._


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 1, 2019)

Ashkenazim Jews are our superiors and nothing less than a master race. I've seen many compelling arguments about this on /pol/, and frankly their higher IQs, level of literacy, focus on education, understanding of finance, self sufficiency, and incredible social intelligence and in-group preference are clear and objective proof that they deserve to run the world. Why do people hate them again, besides jealousy?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 1, 2019)

Ignore this post


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm just here to say that the Alt-Right is to the right as to what SJWs are to the left.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 1, 2019)

Alright, I've avoided power leveling about my personal beliefs when it comes to the Alt Right, Neo Nazism etc for as long as I could, but I feel like I need to finally get some things off my chest.

I'm not Alt Right or a Neo Nazi, I don't think of myself as racist or anti-semitic, but for those of you here who are, I'm not angry at you, I'm not judging you or blaming you and I of course ask myself the question whether you are right, I'm not convinced yet, but I'm not outraged over people asking difficult questions.

Because shucks, the modern media landscape seems like it purposely wants to stoke white resentment, it does everything in its power to, so I don't blame anyone.

But therein lies the problem, I feel like the only winning move in this game is to not play, the media and SJWs need a boogeyman to justify their agendas, they _want _there to be an Alt Right.

So instead maybe we should transcend it instead of getting on their level, pointing out that the only real racists here are them, you don't fight racism with more racism, that's what the insane SJW regressive left thinks you do, how about we give not being racist, whether that's white racism or anti-white racism, a try instead?

And when it comes to the Nazis, it's clear now that what happened in Germany in the 1920s and 1930s wasn't as black and white as we're told today, but that doesn't necessarily make the Nazis good guys, I really feel like Fascism and Communism are just two sides of the same coin, authoritarian, totalitarian, utopian cult like movements that feed off of one another, first you get the Commies, then you get the Fascist backlash, which that backlash can be more understandable when given the proper historical context, but it all still results in a lot of innocent people getting killed, how about we get off that merry go round and focus on good old freedom and Democracy? How about we respect people as individuals? No one gets special privileges and excuses for bad behavior, but no one gets lumped in with assholes just because they share certain superficial features either?


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Ashkenazim Jews are [not the eternal enemies of humanity]


Low effort troll bro.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 1, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> So giving you an example of Federal overreach that conservatism did nothing to prevent is a fallacy? There are plenty more examples of private citizens being harrassed, detained and murdered for their political beliefs, are all of them fallacies too? At least I admit freely that an ideal National Socialist state would crack down with brute force on its enemies, and don't try to dress up politically motivated state violence as a "miscarriage of justice" to try and defend a poorly conceived argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. "Murdered for their political beliefs".  First, citation needed.  Second, the idea that you would go "boo hoo, this man's rights were infringed on!" when, if your party was in power, there would have been no stand-off to be begin with because he and his wife would be shot dead on bar one is quite rich.
2. He was "targeted" because he explicitly said "Go out and kill non-whites in the name of the White Race", and then the people he said this to went out and killed a black man explicitly for racial reasons, in their own words.  I know that you think there is absolutely nothing wrong with this and that the people who did it should be given a parade, but the idea that murder is wrong is a foundational part of civilization.
3. And who defines the race and what the race wants?  Certainly not the people that make up the race.  And tradition?  The Nazi party dressed itself in the trappings of tradition, but rejected most traditional German positions outright, including encouraging women to have children with anonymous men out of wedlock, eroding the influence of the Church in the public sphere, and obsessively controlling virtually every aspect of public and private life to a degree that even the most tyrannical and paranoid noble could scarcely have dreamed of.  The real oath of National Socialism is "For tradition- until Tradition threatens our stranglehold on the People."  The ideology of National Socialism is anti-human on first principles, because it holds free thought, free expression, and free action as total anathema.
4. I tried to effortpost because this is DT now and I decided to try and take your ideas seriously.
I'll point this out: what would it take for you to be convinced that deliberate terrorism in an attempt to plunge the entire West into anarchy in the hopes that a white supremacist authoritarian state will rise from the ashes is wrong?


----------



## Mitt Doggy Dogg (Oct 1, 2019)

the halocost was really just a vacation resort for jews and some od them were mad it didn't have a log ride, prove me wrong


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 1, 2019)

Ruby Ridge was a weird, exceptional person who liked guns getting curbstomped by the Feds because the Feds are fucking gigantic assholes.  Ruby Ridge should have resulted in Fed heads rolling, because regardless of the fact that the dude was a nutter with guns BEING A NUTTER WITH GUNS IS NOT A FUCKING FEDERAL CRIME.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Ruby Ridge was a weird, exceptional person who liked guns getting curbstomped by the Feds because the Feds are fucking gigantic assholes.  Ruby Ridge should have resulted in Fed heads rolling, because regardless of the fact that the dude was a nutter with guns BEING A NUTTER WITH GUNS IS NOT A FUCKING FEDERAL CRIME.


There will be federal red flag laws that make it illegal to own guns as a person who- like Randy- wants to raise their kids right within a decade at most (just in case there are still one or two states which haven't done the same at that point).

If Trump is reelected, he will push for them, and his fellow conservative GOP AIPAC boys in the Congress and Senate will oblige.


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> what would it take for you to be convinced that deliberate terrorism in an attempt to plunge the entire West into anarchy in the hopes that a white supremacist authoritarian state will rise from the ashes is wrong?


What would it take for you to be convinced that something other than ticking the box for the guy with the (R) beside his name might be justified, in order to ensure that your grandson is not an even more horrifying riff on Amazing Desmond- as will occur if conservativism continues to 'win', or are you an explicit antinatalist?


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> The title is wildly inaccurate, really. The idea of a 'alt right' vs. 'conservative' paradigm is ridiculous. Anyone who wouldn't take Stalinism over Ammurrican 'conservatism' is broken in the head.


>Claims to be opposed to leftism
>Would rather live under Stalinism than American conservatism
 

I'm not the biggest fan of American conservatism either and I used to be a goddamn Democrat until the SJW inmates began running the asylum. But the fact that you'd prefer a totalitarian dictatorship over what we have now is proof that you're just a petty alt-right edgelord who likes being offensive. You're just a right-wing equivalent of those Antifa punks on Twitter and Reddit.

As shitty as our current society is, it's still leagues better than living under an authoritarian shithole. Whether it's Fascism and Nazism or Communism and Anarchism, a tyranny is still a tyranny. History has proven time and time again that tyrannies universally suck for everyone except the tyrant.



Dr W said:


> I'm just here to say that the Alt-Right is to the right as to what SJWs are to the left.



This guy gets it.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 1, 2019)

He's an Islamist. It's pretty consistent internally I gotta admit, even if I think the ideology is evil. I'm not sure why /pol/tards usually hate kebab, they tend to share a lot of positions ideologically. In that sense our Mohammedan poster is refreshing.



Dr W said:


> I'm just here to say that the Alt-Right is to the right as to what SJWs are to the left.


A movement that began as legitimate but degenerated rapidly into a snarlword such that only the most intolerable autist would ever voluntarily describe themselves as a member?


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> >Claims to be opposed to leftism
> >Would rather live under Stalinism than American conservatism
> 
> 
> ...


u triggered bro?

You're literally saying that a 'society' that allows Desmond is Amazing to appear in public and be raped by a string of men is better than a functioning society. AMAZIN

That's conservatism I guess



Dr W said:


> I'm just here to say that the Alt-Right is to the right as to what SJWs are to the left.


Imagine ever talking about 'SJWs'. Either you're pro child molestation (liberalism, conservatism) or you're not (Stalinism, Sh'ia Islamic democracy, Catholic integralism, fascism, Judenfrei monarchism).


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> u triggered bro?
> 
> You're literally saying that a 'society' that allows Desmond is Amazing to appear in public and be raped by a string of men is better than a functioning society. AMAZIN
> 
> ...



Total anarchy _is_ preferable to total authoritarianism.

Which fictional world would you rather live in? 1984 or Mad Max? The post apocalyptic world of Mad Max was a pretty rough place, but compared to the brutality of Oceania and how it totally broke the human spirit, I say strap on some leather and grab the sawn off shotgun because at least then you're free.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Total anarchy _is_ preferable to total authoritarianism.
> 
> Which fictional world would you rather live in? 1984 or Mad Max? The post apocalyptic world of Mad Max was a pretty rough place, but compared to the brutality of Oceania and how it totally broke the human spirit, I say strap on some leather and grab the sawn off shotgun because at least then you're free.


Ammurrican conservatism/liberalism is literally the plot of 'Brave New World', in a couple different flavors.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 1, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Total anarchy _is_ preferable to total authoritarianism.
> 
> Which fictional world would you rather live in? 1984 or Mad Max? The post apocalyptic world of Mad Max was a pretty rough place, but compared to the brutality of Oceania and how it totally broke the human spirit, I say strap on some leather and grab the sawn off shotgun because at least then you're free.


I witness you, brother.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> u triggered bro?
> 
> You're literally saying that a 'society' that allows Desmond is Amazing to appear in public and be raped by a string of men is better than a functioning society. AMAZIN
> 
> ...


If you really are an Islamic fundamentalist, you should know a thing or two about raping kids.

At least Desmond is an anomaly that normies are repulsed by, not an enshrined part of our religion, for fuck's sake. And if it were actually provable they were fucking him, instead of being an open secret, they would in fact get Epstein'd. Which is more than Islamic fundie countries can say.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> u triggered bro?
> 
> You're literally saying that a 'society' that allows Desmond is Amazing to appear in public and be raped by a string of men is better than a functioning society. AMAZIN
> 
> ...



I think you might need some help, bro.

I do find it hilariously ironic that you blame conservatism and liberalism for child molestation yet you present Catholic and Islamic theocracies as alternatives, considering Islam's greatest prophet married a six-year old and the Catholic Church has had so many child molestation scandals that it's become its own entire sub-genre of corny jokes and TV punchlines.

Not sure if you know this, but you can oppose pedophilia and still oppose totalitarianism.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> Not sure if you know this, but you can oppose pedophilia and still oppose totalitarianism.


Funny that you say this, when conservatism has done this no more successfully than it has anything else.

Larry Craig is the archetype of conservatism.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Funny that you say this, when conservatism has done this no more successfully than it has anything else.
> 
> Larry Craig is the archetype of conservatism.



You do realize I'm a centrist and not a conservative, right?

The one thing that Alt-Right LARP'ers and SJW's have in common is that they always think in black-and-white extremes to an utterly insane and autistic degree. 

There is a massive middle ground between being a Weinstein-tier sexual degenerate and a Jack Chick-tier backwards puritan.


----------



## Antipathy (Oct 1, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> He's an Islamist. It's pretty consistent internally I gotta admit, even if I think the ideology is evil. I'm not sure why /pol/tards usually hate kebab, they tend to share a lot of positions ideologically. In that sense our Mohammedan poster is refreshing.
> 
> 
> A movement that began as legitimate but degenerated rapidly into a snarlword such that only the most intolerable autist would ever voluntarily describe themselves as a member?


I mean, technically I'd say yes, but the truth is I was just thinking stupid totalitarian dystopia pushing fuckwads who don't understand the systems they are trying to build, or if they do, they delusionally believe they will be on top of the pile.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> You do realize I'm a centrist and not a conservative, right?


Very impressive. So you support [current liberal degeneracy - 10 years] vs [current liberal degeneracy - 20 years] as conservatives do. You must feel very enlightened.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Very impressive. So you support [current liberal degeneracy - 10 years] vs [current liberal degeneracy - 20 years] as conservatives do. You must feel very enlightened.



It's better than whatever backwards medieval shithole of a society you seem to be in favor of.

I'll take free speech, civil liberties, and "degeneracy" over totalitarianism and puritanism any day of the week.

Doesn't matter if it's right-wing or left-wing, fascist or communist, Evangelical or Islamic, a boot on your neck is still a boot on your neck.

At this point, it seems like you're just being an edgy tryhard.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Very impressive. So you support [current liberal degeneracy - 10 years] vs [current liberal degeneracy - 20 years] as conservatives do. You must feel very enlightened.


Since degeneracy tends to be synonymous with "freedom" in these kinds of convos this but unironically.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 1, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> What would it take for you to be convinced that something other than ticking the box for the guy with the (R) beside his name might be justified, in order to ensure that your grandson is not an even more horrifying riff on Amazing Desmond- as will occur if conservativism continues to 'win', or are you an explicit antinatalist?


I'm not a conservative: if anything, I'm a Catholic techno-anarchist.  I also think liberty, as opposed to the yoke of some jack-booted lunatic, is the ideal condition for the human being to thrive in.  Since you are blatantly a jack-booted lunatic, this doesn't matter to you, since everything that isn't your ideology is The Enemy and must be destroyed.
I'll remind readers that under my interlocutor's preferred mode of government, basically every user of this site would be rounded up and punished.
EDIT: Also this:


> There will be federal red flag laws that make it illegal to own guns as a person who- like Randy- wants to raise their kids right within a decade at most (just in case there are still one or two states which haven't done the same at that point).


Comes off as laughably insincere, as virtually every single one of the ideologies you've listed as "ideal" ban the citizenry from having weapons outright, flat-out.  For an argument seemingly aimed at the average gun-owner, asking them to choose between "severe restriction of gun rights" and "no gun rights (or for that matter any rights) at all" with the expectation that they will choose the latter is a bold move.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 1, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Comes off as laughably insincere, as virtually every single one of the ideologies you've listed as "ideal" ban the citizenry from having weapons outright, flat-out. For an argument seemingly aimed at the average gun-owner, asking them to choose between "severe restriction of gun rights" and "no gun rights (or for that matter any rights) at all" with the expectation that they will choose the latter is a bold move.


Just NRA talking points. As you'd know if you'd studied history, the Nazi party liberalized gun control laws. 18 yo Germans were allowed to buy pistols, as is not the case in occupied Ammurrica.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 2, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Just NRA talking points. As you'd know if you'd studied history, the Nazi party liberalized gun control laws. 18 yo Germans were allowed to buy pistols, as is not the case in occupied Ammurrica.


Come on, at least fact-check your claims while accusing me of failing to fact-check mine.
Also, invoking Politifact, who point out that the Nazi party seized the weapons of "undesirable classes" (regardless of the second-order argument over whether that made a difference) and trying to use that to argue that Nazis were actually pro gun-rights once again comes off as laughably insincere.
The 2nd Amendment enshrines gun ownership as a right that cannot be simply rescinded on a whim.
>inb4 "but criminals can't own guns, checkmate liberal!"
Being convicted of a crime requires due process and a trial, which makes it a lot more than just a "whim".  Of course, the courts are Jewish or whatever and so don't count.
How about you answer the question I posed to Saint Mengele: what would be the level of proof needed to change your position on the idea that "modern Western democracy is so inherently corrupt and evil that it must be overthrown and replaced with a system that tightly regulates the words, actions, and beliefs of others?"
I'll tell you what I would need to endorse your position: 
1. A solid, logical proof that restrictive authoritarianism is the best system to create individual meaning and self-actualization in a person's life.
2. A model of restrictive authoritarianism that is robust against the common failure modes of "vicious purity spiral that results in the State actively persecuting its own citizens for failing to conform to an idealized model of what a person should be" and "personality cult that implodes into civil war when the personality in question passes".
3. A clear path to implement this model that is robust against the common failure modes of revolutions in general.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 2, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> The 2nd Amendment enshrines gun ownership as a right that cannot be simply rescinded on a whim.


Isn't it odd that conservatives are pushing for Red Flag laws that allow that right to be rescinded on a whim, then?


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 2, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 1. "Murdered for their political beliefs".  First, citation needed.  Second, the idea that you would go "boo hoo, this man's rights were infringed on!" when, if your party was in power, there would have been no stand-off to be begin with because he and his wife would be shot dead on bar one is quite rich.


That's my point, and you knew that, you're just weaseling around it as you have done throughout this entire argument. I freely admit that National Socialism would take forceful action against its enemies, but you disingenuously pretend that the existing system and the conservatism that helps uphold it have some kind of moral superiority when they also take forceful action against dissidents. How is what the American state already does to those it dislikes any different, besides targeting decent white people instead of kikes and traitors?


> he explicitly said"Go out and kill non-whites in the name of the White Race".


Citation needed


> 3. And who defines the race and what the race wants? Certainly not the people that make up the race. And tradition? The Nazi party dressed itself in the trappings of tradition, but rejected most traditional German positions outright, including encouraging women to have children with anonymous men out of wedlock, eroding the influence of the Church in the public sphere, and obsessively controlling virtually every aspect of public and private life to a degree that even the most tyrannical and paranoid noble could scarcely have dreamed of. The real oath of National Socialism is "For tradition- until Tradition threatens our stranglehold on the People." The ideology of National Socialism is anti-human on first principles, because it holds free thought, free expression, and free action as total anathema.


The race is the white race. What most white people want, when freed from Jewish capitalist propaganda, is to be allowed to exist, have opportunities, form healthy families and be free from debt slavery - and you can say "well here are examples of National Socialism disregarding tradition" but that doesn't actually refute my point, that _more_ tradition is preserved by authoritarian nationalist ideology, particularly National Socialism, than is preserved by conservatism. Conservatism only exists to preserve the standing order as established by those who actually changed it with proactive measures, which is why it's a toothless, gutless ideology.


> 4. I tried to effortpost because this is DT now and I decided to try and take your ideas seriously.


Looks more like you got butthurt and couldn't bear to leave the argument you claimed wasn't happening to me, but ok lmfao


> if anything, I'm a Catholic techno-anarchist


As if you actually typed this out with a straight face 


> I'll point this out: what would it take for you to be convinced that deliberate terrorism in an attempt to plunge the entire West into anarchy in the hopes that a white supremacist authoritarian state will rise from the ashes is wrong?


For the government to implement policies that preserved the white race, provided opportunity for white workers, deported non-whites, and cracked down on the moral degeneracy in the west _legally_. This is never going to happen, largely because of the cowardice of conservatives, so it's a moot point.

So what would it take for you to be convinced that conservatism has completely failed to conserve anything save for a few abstract principles that conservatives themselves only pretend to care about as a means to excuse their cowardice and inaction? You know, besides the myriad examples you've refused to acknowledge in this thread?


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 2, 2019)

lol this again. The nazis were pro-gun rights the same way they were pro-union. If it was THEIR guys with the guns it was fine otherwise fuck off to Auschwitz.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I'm not a conservative: if anything, I'm a Catholic techno-anarchist.


Papist scum.



3119967d0c said:


> Isn't it odd that conservatives are pushing for Red Flag laws that allow that right to be rescinded on a whim, then?


Trump's not a conservative nor are his positions the end all be all of what an American should be or even close to it.


----------



## The best and greatest (Oct 2, 2019)

You know, the funny thing about charlottesville is that they were just going to move the statue to a nearby park. They wanted to move it because the town wanted to rejuvinate itself by becoming a tourist locale and they thought a confederate statue right in front of what was going to be their tourist hotspot would be off putting. 

So in a bid to stop that from happening entirely under the pretext of preserving history that was not at all under threat, the marchers pretty much crushed that small town's tourism venture and may have likely contributed to its terminal decline long term. Thanks Dick Spencer!


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 2, 2019)

Null said:


> Alt-right conceptually meant "American conservative without religious baggage" for maybe a week. When the idea had staying power, it was slandered as being purely white nationalist by people like Clinton and immediately aborted before it had a chance to grow. I don't think anyone uses any umbrella term anymore because any named organization just gets called pedophile terrorists now.



Only a week? The term was used for years before Clinton decided to run again. You can do a google search with dates to confirm.



Your Weird Fetish said:


> Ashkenazim Jews are our superiors and nothing less than a master race. I've seen many compelling arguments about this on /pol/, and frankly their higher IQs, level of literacy, focus on education, understanding of finance, self sufficiency, and incredible social intelligence and in-group preference are clear and objective proof that they deserve to run the world. Why do people hate them again, besides jealousy?



I have no idea why you would consider their in-group prefference a positive trait unless you are part of their group.

Would you prefer to be ruled by someone with strong in-group prefference that considers you part of their in-group or one that considers you part of a competing out-group?

And keep in mind that the higher average IQ doesn't translate to having more geniuses, due to the low number of jews in the world. There is no shortage of geniuses of other races who could be ruling.



Dom Cruise said:


> But therein lies the problem, I feel like the only winning move in this game is to not play,


People in the soviet union felt the same. I don't see how anyone could believe that and not believe things are heading in the direction of the shitter.

Well maybe if one believed in a kind of benevolent dictatorship.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 2, 2019)

BR55 said:


> Honestly Alt Right accelerationists are the right wing equivalent of middle class socialists who think they would survive the revolution.
> Just a bunch of pasty basement dwelling LARPing pol tards who think they would come out on top in their little Civil War 2 fantasies.
> I think the apex  of this was when Richard Spencer said that White Nationalists could move en mass to like Wyoming or something and get a head start on their ethnostate.
> Like they were modern day pioneers or voortrekkers or some shit like that.



>Act like Brown Shirts
>Be surprised when Mainstream movements you brownshirt for start disowning you


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 2, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> I have no idea why you would consider their in-group prefference a positive trait unless you are part of their group.
> 
> Would you prefer to be ruled by someone with strong in-group prefference that considers you part of their in-group or one that considers you part of a competing out-group?
> 
> And keep in mind that the higher average IQ doesn't translate to having more geniuses, due to the low number of jews in the world. There is no shortage of geniuses of other races who could be ruling.


/pol/ has taught me that people without high in-group preference are cucks. I want my rulers to be based and mitzvahpilled.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 2, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> /pol/ has taught me that people without high in-group preference are cucks. I want my rulers to be based and mitzvahpilled.


You know most of the people who pushed the original Nazi memes on /Pol/ were Jews?


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 2, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> You know most of the people who pushed the original Nazi memes on /Pol/ were Jews?


Makes sense. Israel is a vaguely democratic socialist ethnostate. They have always been the most based and redpilled ethnicity.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 2, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Makes sense. Israel is a vaguely democratic socialist ethnostate. They have always been the most based and redpilled ethnicity.



So I was a /new/ fag and I (by chance) met a bunch of fellow /new/ fags IRL when Pol started. The Nazi stuff was an evolution of the /new/ meme of Austrian economics


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 2, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> So I was a /new/ fag and I (by chance) met a bunch of fellow /new/ fags IRL when Pol started. The Nazi stuff was an evolution of the /new/ meme of Austrian economics


Austrian economics is not a meme, commie.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 2, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> /pol/ has taught me that people without high in-group preference are cucks. I want my rulers to be based and mitzvahpilled.



Boring bait to be honest. Step up your game.


----------



## The best and greatest (Oct 2, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> Boring bait to be honest. Step up your game.


If white people as a race were worth preserving they wouldn't be having problems in the first place. 


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I'm not a conservative: if anything, I'm a Catholic techno-anarchist.  I also think liberty, as opposed to the yoke of some jack-booted lunatic, is the ideal condition for the human being to thrive in.  Since you are blatantly a jack-booted lunatic, this doesn't matter to you, since everything that isn't your ideology is The Enemy and must be destroyed.
> I'll remind readers that under my interlocutor's preferred mode of government, basically every user of this site would be rounded up and punished.
> EDIT: Also this:
> 
> Comes off as laughably insincere, as virtually every single one of the ideologies you've listed as "ideal" ban the citizenry from having weapons outright, flat-out.  For an argument seemingly aimed at the average gun-owner, asking them to choose between "severe restriction of gun rights" and "no gun rights (or for that matter any rights) at all" with the expectation that they will choose the latter is a bold move.


Catholic Anarchist? Is this a trick question like when Alex Jones claims he's a "Capitalist Anti-Globalist?"


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 2, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> If white people as a race were worth preserving they wouldn't be having problems in the first place.
> 
> Catholic Anarchist? Is this a trick question like when Alex Jones claims he's a "Capitalist Anti-Globalist?"


I believe that ultimately our society will become increasingly politically decentralized, culminating in an extreme form of direct democracy wherein the will of the masses can be directly sourced at any point through polling and smart devices and policy can be instantiated based on iterated polling to better reflect the will of the people.
I also believe that Jesus Christ was the Messiah and that living by his teachings grants salvation.  I consider myself Catholic because I was raised in the Church, am confirmed, and still attend Mass, but I do not think the Church itself is a strict necessity, merely a useful tool to help place people on the right path.
I wanted to simplify what I was talking about as best as I could because this thread isn't about my political and religious beliefs.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 2, 2019)

The Alt-Right - a bunch of basement-dwelling aspies who believe they are the master race.


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 2, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> The Alt-Right - a bunch of basement-dwelling aspies who believe they are the master race.


That depends, European Alt-right is alot less autistic.
but well they are still faggots.  had a beer with some austrians from the Identitären Bewegung by chance, and they were total faggots.
they realy didnt like my idea of ending the klein Deutsche solution in favor of the groß deutsche solution under emperor Georg Friedrich,


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 2, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> That depends, European Alt-right is alot less autistic.
> but well they are still faggots.  had a beer with some austrians from the Identitären Bewegung by chance, and they were total faggots.
> they realy didnt like my idea of ending the klein Deutsche solution in favor of the groß deutsche solution under emperor Georg Friedrich,


Also there isnt a single Alt Right brand


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 2, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> Also there isnt a single Alt Right brand


Its just a cover to be socialist without having to follow all the rules the left has for themself.
there are maybe a hand full of rightwing people in the US, and they are not very loud. 
fullfilling the promise the US gave their savior, to make it a country ruled by the Hohenzollern isnt sexy for some reasons...


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 2, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> That depends, European Alt-right is alot less autistic.


That's just because many countries in Europe don't tolerate freespeech like the US, so the incelfags have to keep their most retarded ideas to themselves.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 2, 2019)

Hey, you know that thing about a group of people that's true 99% of the time? Well, have you ever considered that it isn't true 1% of the time? Defeated by your own logic. Anyway, race isn't real and evolution stopped at the neck because Thomas Sowell exists.

Ironically, all the degenerates and untermensch on the alt-right are a decent argument against any innate superiority of whites.


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 2, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> That's just because many countries in Europe don't tolerate freespeech like the US, so the incelfags have to keep their most exceptional ideas to themselves.


I dont know, most Incels in Europe are Feminists and not alt-right
the alt-right in europe is mostly older men and younger conservatives with a drinking problem and scars in their faces.
they fight each other with swords to see who is the bottom bitch this week.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 2, 2019)

If you want right wing you need to summon @EasyPeasy


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 2, 2019)

The best and greatest said:


> If white people as a race were worth preserving they wouldn't be having problems in the first place.



If you examine what root ideas that forces you to accept, you would do away with morality itself altogether. After all, it's the kind of thinking that would legitamize every genocide, every murder, every type of tyranny. We should stop suicide hotlines, end any kind of psychological aid. How can there be virtues if you do not help those in need? How could accepting your idea not lead you exactly there?

And if you discard morality, what point is there in discussing these things? Might makes right collapses everything into a moralless morass. Then they exist only as shimmers that you might deceive others into following for your own benefit.


----------



## The best and greatest (Oct 2, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> If you examine what root ideas that forces you to accept, you would do away with morality itself altogether. After all, it's the kind of thinking that would legitamize every genocide, every murder, every type of tyranny. We should stop suicide hotlines, end any kind of psychological aid. How can there be virtues if you do not help those in need? How could accepting your idea not lead you exactly there?
> 
> And if you discard morality, what point is there in discussing these things? Might makes right collapses everything into a moralless morass. Then they exist only as shimmers that you might deceive others into following for your own benefit.


Honestly I don't think what I wrote even makes sense. I just tried to give better bait, not good bait.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 2, 2019)

Lemmingwise said:


> And if you discard morality, what point is there in discussing these things? Might makes right collapses everything into a moralless morass. Then they exist only as shimmers that you might deceive others into following for your own benefit.



This is literally my ideology, whoa.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 2, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> The Alt-Right - a bunch of basement-dwelling aspies who believe they are the master race.


"racial supremacy" is nothing but a jewish canard and a spook to induce in gentile midwits racial neurosis over what's simple kin affinity

furthermore, to provide a narrative for racial others and mongrels in huwhite societies to tear their hosts down within the judeo-huwhite moral framework by means of delegitimising the huwhite superfamily

huwhite people beware, here and elsewhere, the post I'm responding to is a common attempt by an off-huwhite to manipulate you and delegitimise your existence


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 2, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> "racial supremacy" is nothing but a jewish canard and a spook to induce in gentile midwits racial neurosis over what's simple kin affinity


Except that Adolf Hitler explicitly believed that the Aryan race was a "natural aristocrat" that deserved rulership over the world, and Nazism explicitly divided the world's ethnic groups into strata, with certain races destined to chattel slavery in a fully realized implementation of the work.  In addition, _apartheid_ was an explicitly supremacist movement, along with the philosophies of Imperial China and contemporary Zimbabwe.  "All people not of our own are not people at all" is more than "simple kin affinity", and your attempt to conflate the two is weasel words.
Your point here can be debunked entirely by reading _Mein Kampf_.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 2, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> a jewish canard


Like (((John D. Rockerduck, Flintheart Glomgold, Magica De Spell and all members of F.O.W.L.)))?


----------



## Recoil (Oct 2, 2019)

Sometimes I wonder if the left's obsession with pyrrhic victories could end up permanently disempowering the DNC, effectively dissolving its footprint from certain areas of the public discourse for an indeterminate number of future generations.

I say this because there seems to be this model of sacrificing credibility for relevance that's really leading contemporary left leaning folks around by the nose. Like the journo who went through that Carson guy's twitter 8 years back to get him cancelled with Busch Brewers. He fucked over a guy trying to donate money to sick kids, because of wrongthink 8 years back. The journo ended up getting fired, but he generated a LOT of attention before that, like a child pulling pigtails on the playground.

It's like the mode of the day is to slay sacred cows because the sheer transgression of it all happens to generate a lot of relevancy very quickly. Unfortunately, the practice is the complete opposite of sustainable. It's like burning your furniture instead of paying your heating bill. Maybe they reconcile that with dreams of how their actions are disassembling the machine/patriarchy/fascism?


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 2, 2019)

The only real extremists are gamers.
Alt right and extreme left are just larping fags.

GAMERS RISE UP


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 2, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Except that Adolf Hitler explicitly believed that the Aryan race was a "natural aristocrat" that deserved rulership over the world, and Nazism explicitly divided the world's ethnic groups into strata, with certain races destined to chattel slavery in a fully realized implementation of the work.


nonsense, anti-german blood libel and post-war jewish horror stories coinciding with the US civil rights mythology ie "muh slavery"

and in this particular case, it's also projection - according to jewish myth, their messiah was supposed to lead them to victory against all their enemies and achieve complete world domination and enslavement (Jesus was the last guy who'd fit the bill, which is why they rejected him as a false messiah)


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> In addition, _apartheid_ was an explicitly supremacist movement


it's simple segregation, I'm more appalled at the implication that whites have no right to separate themselves from racial others and keep their own spaces for themselves, that it's an act of "supremacy" (read: wrong moral bad bad invalid) to not mix it up


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> "All people not of our own are not people at all" is more than "simple kin affinity", and your attempt to conflate the two is weasel words.
> Your point here can be debunked entirely by reading _Mein Kampf_.


akshually, you should try reading it yourself instead of trying to argue based on what you imagine is written there


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 2, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Your point here can be debunked entirely by reading _Mein Kampf_.


I don't believe for a moment that you've read Mein Kampf, any more than I believe bleating 'counterjihad' types have read the Quran.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 2, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> nonsense, anti-german blood libel and post-war jewish horror stories coinciding with the US civil rights mythology ie "muh slavery"


Okay, so you deny the Holocaust (unless you mean something else by "anti-German blood libel".)  I'll skip past the usual nonsense and go straight to: why would the Nazi party, which made the removal or extermination of all Jews from their territory and which carried out state-sanctioned seizures of property from Jews, forced them to live separately from other ethnic groups, wear clear physical identifiers, and denied them many privileges granted to non-Jews, round them up and ship them to heavily-guarded remote labor camps and camps that had no clear labor structures, but which _did_ have large crematoriums designed to quickly process remains?  I suspect it was hardly for a jolly day at the beach.



> it's simple segregation, I'm more appalled at the implication that whites have no right to separate themselves from racial others and keep their own spaces for themselves, that it's an act of "supremacy" (read: wrong moral bad bad invalid) to not mix it up.


When you establish a country outside of your ancestral homeland, import a labor force of a different ethnic group, and then deny that ethnic group freedom of movement, residence, employment, or the vote, deliberately refuse to allow them to consume spirits, ban both races from any romantic relations across racial lines, and shoot those who protest not being given representation in what is nominally "their" government, that is very different from restricting immigration in land which was ancestrally "yours".  I think racial segregation is a backwards ideology, but the latter at least has a rationale that doesn't smack of sheer thuggery.
To be clear, the actions of the Chinese government along the same line to the Uyghur and the actions against the Afrikaaner people currently by the government of South Africa are equally reprehensible in my eyes.




> akshually, you should try reading it yourself instead of trying to argue based on what you imagine is written there





3119967d0c said:


> I don't believe for a moment that you've read Mein Kampf, any more than I believe bleating 'counterjihad' types have read the Quran.


In response to these, a quotation from Volume 2, Chapter I of _Mein Kampf_, "_Weltanschauung_ And Party"



			
				Adolf Hitler said:
			
		

> Over against all this, the VÖLKISCH concept of the world recognizes that the primordial racial elements are of the greatest significance for mankind. In principle, the State is looked upon only as a means to an end and this end is the conservation of the racial characteristics of mankind. *Therefore on the VÖLKISCH principle we cannot admit that one race is equal to another. By recognizing that they are different, the VÖLKISCH concept separates mankind into races of superior and inferior quality*. On the basis of this recognition it feels bound in conformity with the eternal Will that dominates the universe, to postulate the victory of the better and stronger and the subordination of the inferior and weaker. And so it pays homage to the truth that* the principle underlying all Nature's operations is the aristocratic principle and it believes that this law holds good even down to the last individual organism*. It selects individual values from the mass and thus operates as an organizing principle, whereas Marxism acts as a disintegrating solvent. The VÖLKISCH belief holds that humanity must have its ideals, because ideals are a necessary condition of human existence itself. But, on the other hand, it denies that an ethical ideal has the right to prevail if it endangers the existence of a race that is the standard-bearer of a higher ethical ideal. For in a world which would be composed of mongrels and negroids all ideals of human beauty and nobility and all hopes of an idealized future for our humanity would be lost forever.
> *On this planet of ours human culture and civilization are indissolubly bound up with the presence of the Aryan. If he should be exterminated or subjugated, then the dark shroud of a new barbarian era would enfold the earth.*


_Mein Kampf_ and the Nazi ideology explicitly states that the races exist in a hierarchy of superior and inferior kinds, with the Aryan (a term synonymous with "German" in Nazi ideology) as the highest.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 2, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> _Mein Kampf_ and the Nazi ideology explicitly states that the races exist in a hierarchy of superior and inferior kinds, with the Aryan (a term synonymous with "German" in Nazi ideology) as the highest.


You were talking in terms of "All people not of our own are not people at all" a moment ago. Odd, but that quote you copypasted from some website obviously says nothing of the sort- merely a greater love for one's own people. How very odd.


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 3, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Odd, but that quote you copypasted from some website obviously says nothing of the sort- merely a greater love for one's own people.


A "greater love" for one's own people... by exterminating other races because they aren't Hilter's vision of the master race? Perhaps you should read up the Nazi's stance on Arabs during World War II. 

Why is the Alt-Right keen on supporting fascism and totalitarianism knowing full well they'll be cannon fodder in this supposed war?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 3, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> You were talking in terms of "All people not of our own are not people at all" a moment ago. Odd, but that quote you copypasted from some website obviously says nothing of the sort- merely a greater love for one's own people. How very odd.


Saying that your people, and your people alone, are the source of all human civilization and culture, and if all else were to be the same save that your race was not there would be no civilization at all is saying, by implication, that all other races are incapable of culture or civilization, making them beneath human. 
Deliberate, cartoonish obtuseness does no merit to you.
As for "some website": it was from Hitler's own work.  Peruse for yourself; the paragraph begins on the bottom of page 316.  And before you vicariously accuse the source of being Jewish propaganda: the source is a site devoted to archiving the writings and work of WWI veterans, and _Mein Kampf _is included as part of an analysis of how WWII's beginnings were inextricably linked with WWI and how Hitler's experiences in WWI influenced his ideology.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 3, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Okay, so you deny the Holocaust blah blah


jews had attempted a communist revolution in Germany and to assume control over the German populace, costing the Germans WWI and many German lives - jews were then recognised as a rootless, international other and earned the animus of central Europeans (and everywhere else they've ever been) for a reason

up until the war they were made to leave with their wealth intact, during the war the subversives were put into labour camps so they'd contribute to the war effort instead being left alone to forment dissent - still, 100s of thousands of German jews weren't recognised as subversives and instead served in the Wehrmacht in the spirit of patriotism

dirty ghetto jews and gypsies were made to wash themselves, were deloused and treated for typhus, were given medical care and do manual labour, that's the true horror of the "holocaust"


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> When you establish a country outside of your ancestral homeland, import a labor force of a different ethnic group


Africans migrated willingly and fought wars among themselves over getting access to the Dutch who had settled there

the apartheid solution was a blessing for the negroids and ultimately the undoing of the native Dutch, it's more than what Afrikaaners should have extended them if they had had any foresight


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I think racial segregation is a backwards ideology, but the latter at least has a rationale that doesn't smack of sheer thuggery.


well, you would, because you promote weakness and the self-destruction of huwhites and for the interests of the other, because you've internalised what is the modern orthodoxy, which is that white people are illegitimate and should be opposed if they're not willing to cede control and go quietly into the sunset


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> To be clear, the actions of the Chinese government along the same line to the Uyghur and the actions against the Afrikaaner people currently by the government of South Africa are equally reprehensible in my eyes.


nice, you get the dopamine of delegitimising huwhites *and*, by your estimation, being coherent in your framework when doing it


Senior Lexmechanic said:


> _Mein Kampf_ and the Nazi ideology explicitly states that the races exist in a hierarchy of superior and inferior kinds, with the Aryan (a term synonymous with "German" in Nazi ideology) as the highest.


"so some people had a moralising ideology for their people, it's an outrage"

not to belittle the great uncle, but his writing is just a lot of common sense about uplifting your own mixed with what was known and is still true about eugenics and putting the best qualities of his people on a pedestal as a way of promoting those qualities vs a demoralising narrative ie white people bad, all the good you ever do is in service of another and even then it's not enough


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 3, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> jews had attempted a communist revolution in Germany and to assume control over the German populace, costing the Germans WWI and many German lives - jews were then recognised as a rootless, international other and earned the animus of central Europeans (and everywhere else they've ever been) for a reason
> 
> up until the war they were made to leave with their wealth intact, during the war the subversives were put into labour camps so they'd contribute to the war effort instead being left alone to forment dissent - still, 100s of thousands of German jews weren't recognised as subversives and instead served in the Wehrmacht in the spirit of patriotism
> 
> ...


My apologies, I thought you might have some common sense.  I should have realized, given that you signed up yesterday and only have one post to your name that isn't a regurgitated /pol/ meme that you are an 8chan refugee.  Just to advise you, accusing all of your interlocutors of hating white people and spouting talking points that were stale and outdated 30 years ago is going to earn you the title of "resident twit".  You already sound like a slightly more coherent alt of one of the more prominent cows on the site, so I'd advise reeling in your powerlevel, or your stay will be less than enjoyable.


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 3, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> You were talking in terms of "All people not of our own are not people at all" a moment ago. Odd, but that quote you copypasted from some website obviously says nothing of the sort- merely a greater love for one's own people. How very odd.


Japanese are People too.



kaskadöör said:


> it's simple segregation, I'm more appalled at the implication that whites have no right to separate themselves from racial others and keep their own spaces for themselves, that it's an act of "supremacy" (read: wrong moral bad bad invalid) to not mix it up


No, It was just the natural thing to do, Superior humans ruling over a wast amount of subhumans to the benefit of everybody involved.



3119967d0c said:


> I don't believe for a moment that you've read Mein Kampf,


English translation bad! also the book is pretty stupid.





Senior Lexmechanic said:


> When you establish a country outside of your ancestral homeland, import a labor force of a different ethnic group, and then deny that ethnic group freedom of movement, residence, employment, or the vote, deliberately refuse to allow them to consume spirits, ban both races from any romantic relations across racial lines, and shoot those who protest not being given representation in what is nominally "their" government, that is very different from restricting immigration in land which was ancestrally "yours". I think racial segregation is a backwards ideology, but the latter at least has a rationale that doesn't smack of sheer thuggery.


There are 100.000 Native South africans, they never cared about anything, they are on the level of stoneage people and roam the wilds.

you make the mistake to believe in propaganda. the huge Majority of black south africans came way after the dutch started their colonies there.


The Natives have it far worse now, the zulu hunt them for sport.

South africa is the best example why immigration doesnt work.




Senior Lexmechanic said:


> _Mein Kampf_ and the Nazi ideology explicitly states that the races exist in a hierarchy of superior and inferior kinds, with the Aryan (a term synonymous with "German" in Nazi ideology) as the highest.


thats the logical conclusion if you believe in race as a concept...


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> A "greater love" for one's own people... by exterminating other races because they aren't Hilter's vision of the master race? Perhaps you should read up the Nazi's stance on Arabs during World War II.


"You should be prevented from exorcising your biological preference for your own people because muh 6 million."
Epic argument, I've never heard that one before.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 3, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> My apologies, I thought you might have some common sense.  I should have realized, given that you signed up yesterday and only have one post to your name that isn't a regurgitated /pol/ meme that you are an 8chan refugee.  Just to advise you, accusing all of your interlocutors of hating white people and spouting talking points that were stale and outdated 30 years ago is going to earn you the title of "resident twit".  You already sound like a slightly more coherent alt of one of the more prominent cows on the site, so I'd advise reeling in your powerlevel, or your stay will be less than enjoyable.


awkward 

but I understand, ultimately this stuff is non-negotiable and boils down to racial will to power - mine hinges on uplifting huwhite people and undoing the demoralisation, yours hinges on dismantling them and perpetuating the mental levers serving as shortcuts to guilt huwhites to do the bidding of racial others, which I think you're not used to coming face to face with and why you spazzed out right now

"my apologies" lmao


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

After reading this thread a bit, I've realized we're arguing against centrist libertarians (This site is a circle jerk for that way of thinking). The best way to prove that conservatism is dead is not to discuss how orange retard has failed white Americans (which he has, do not vote for orange faggot under any circumstances), but rather to prove that Capitalism is inherently a malicious force that will lead to our doom.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 3, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> The only real extremists are gamers.
> Alt right and extreme left are just larping fags.
> 
> GAMERS RISE UP



Post brought to you by the Gnmgweed Joker Squad.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 3, 2019)

Proving once again that fascists are just commies that don't like jews. I mean, even more than other communists didn't like jews.

"B-but a lot of influential early members of the communist party were jewish and it's popular among American Jewish Academia!" No shit. Doesn't stop them from getting pogrommed when their name is drawn from the hat.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

>change thread to Debate Alt-Right Retards
>Alt-Right Retards flock in

Like pottery.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 3, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> >change thread to Debate Alt-Right exceptional individuals
> >Alt-Right exceptional individuals flock in
> 
> Like pottery.


Honestly this is a great honeypot.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 3, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Proving once again that fascists are just commies that don't like jews. I mean, even more than other communists didn't like jews.
> 
> "B-but a lot of influential early members of the communist party were jewish and it's popular among American Jewish Academia!" No shit. Doesn't stop them from getting pogrommed when their name is drawn from the hat.


sort of true, but ass backwards

Russia, in essence, put jewish international communism on the backburner and adopted national socialism with soviet trappings in an effort to muster its populace to resist national socialist Germany, after which there was no putting it back on track as it was; and the natives remembered, jews were resented for their cruelty, their tyranny and the genocide they had inflicted on the populace to get them under control, making the jews flee to the US (where they too pushed marxism in the early days, but ultimately rebranded themselves as neocons)

what followed was a half-century of the shattered pre-bolshevik, pre-judaic Russian nationalism recoalescing and ultimately reasserting itself with the fall of USSR - and jews resent the Russians to this day (all slavs tbh, maybe Poles the most)

you omit that the jewish revolutionaries were tasked and funded by US banking jews to overthrow the tsar and later aided by the likes of Olof Aschberg, a Swedish banking jew, who laundered the gold bolsheviks had looted, helping the them evade an international boycott


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Proving once again that fascists are just commies that don't like jews. I mean, even more than other communists didn't like jews.


Yeah, so? Imagine defending Capitalism in 2019.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> Yeah, so? Imagine defending Capitalism in 2019.


You mean the economic system that has given us a living standard so good that everyone else wants to move here?


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> You mean the economic system that has given us a living standard so good that everyone else wants to move here?


No, the economic system that reduces everyone into an economic unit, where our labor is exploited to fuel the decadent and degenerate lifestyles of a ruling class that hates the people that feed them. They want us turned into effeminate and obedient consumers, working in cages, living in pods, and eating bugs. They want to turn women into men, so they too can fuel the system, increasing efficiency by 100%. They want to replace the native stock of a nation with foreign laborers; not just because they're cheap, not just because they're loyal to the gibs, but also because the loss of a homeland disenfranchises the native stock, leaving us too nihilistic to fight back against our own destruction.

It is from the bourgeoisie that our rights to arm ourselves are restricted; it is from the bourgeoisie that woke culture is forced onto decent folk; it is from the bourgeoisie that ideas like white sovereignty and autonomy are considered evil and "backwards."


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> No, the economic system that reduces everyone into an economic unit



Oh.  Communism?


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 3, 2019)

Null said:


> 1. Alt-right conceptually meant "American conservative without religious baggage" for maybe a week. When the idea had staying power, it was slandered as being purely white nationalist by people like Clinton and immediately aborted before it had a chance to grow.  I don't think anyone uses any umbrella term anymore because any named organization just gets called pedophile terrorists now.



So: Alt Right (before that point) was originally a bunch of Edgy Teen Enoch Powell Larpers. They got into the above stuff as a marketing bush in 07/08 or so. But thats kind of been abandoned around 2017


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Oh. Communism?


Ignoring the fact that you read only the first sentence of my post,

Under capitalism, you are a wagey. You are a commodity to be bought and sold like a slave. Communism guarantees hard-working folk a job, it guarantees people purpose outside of the hyper-reality simulations manufactured by Hollywood.

I used to be a retarded libertarian who hated communism, because it was often packaged with gender-blob and anti-white nonsense. But as I got older, I realized that Capitalism was actually the producer of that nonsense; that these so-called "communists" were really just alpha consumers who wanted free college. I realized that I could have economic liberation and be among my people at the same time. You need to realize that the fight between conservatism and social-liberalism is a false dialectic meant to control the population and their beliefs.


----------



## Null (Oct 3, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> So: Alt Right (before that point) was originally a bunch of Edgy Teen Enoch Powell Larpers. They got into the above stuff as a marketing bush in 07/08 or so. But thats kind of been abandoned around 2017


I had never heard of Richard Spencer or his 'movement' prior. I don't know how it spread during 2016 but I think the connection to him was coincidental. No one talking about being a member of the alternative right at the time was a white nationalist. All people have ever wanted is personal liberty, cultural identity, and a predictable government that prioritized national interests.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 3, 2019)

Null said:


> I had never heard of Richard Spencer or his 'movement' prior. I don't know how it spread during 2016 but I think the connection to him was coincidental. No one talking about being a member of the alternative right at the time was a white nationalist. All people have ever wanted is personal liberty, cultural identity, and a predictable government.



Basically the more Sane Branding came from the Alt-Right edgy boys  [Spencer wasnt even the first of the early edgy boys either] who learned to sound less insane and went to work for Rand and Ron Paul


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 3, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> >change thread to Debate Alt-Right exceptional individuals
> >Alt-Right exceptional individuals flock in
> 
> Like pottery.


The very people that are in the title. It's perfect irony.



GreenJacket said:


> No, the economic system that reduces everyone into an economic unit, where our labor is exploited to fuel the decadent and degenerate lifestyles of a ruling class that hates the people that feed them. They want us turned into effeminate and obedient consumers,\


So why'd you oblige them then?


----------



## Revo (Oct 3, 2019)

Alt-right: Can 't do shit IRL, but can do shit on Internet for their beliefs


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 3, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> sort of true, but ass backwards
> 
> Russia, in essence, put jewish international communism on the backburner and adopted national socialism with soviet trappings in an effort to muster its populace to resist national socialist Germany, after which there was no putting it back on track as it was; and the natives remembered, jews were resented for their cruelty, their tyranny and the genocide they had inflicted on the populace to get them under control, making the jews flee to the US (where they too pushed marxism in the early days, but ultimately rebranded themselves as neocons)
> 
> ...


Pro Tip: Communists have opposed Jews from day 1, thats why so many Jews were communists


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> Ignoring the fact that you read only the first sentence of my post


Probably because the rest wasn't worth reading lol



GreenJacket said:


> Under capitalism, you are a wagey.


"Waah I have to work and earn my keep waah I can't pretend to work so gubbermint can pretend to pay me waah"


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 3, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Proving once again that fascists are just commies that don't like jews. I mean, even more than other communists didn't like jews.



A chair and a cat both have 4 legs. That doesn't mean they're the same thing. Third Position Anti-Capitalism =/= Communism. When Third Positionists say "Anti-Capitalism" it doesn't mean people being able to buy stuff and run businesses. It basically just means Neoliberal Crony Capitalism.



weedsneaker13 said:


> Alt-right: Can 't do shit IRL, but can do shit on Internet for their beliefs



The Alt-Right is a grassroots movement started about 3-4 years ago. It has played a big role in shifting the Overton Window - that's why the Left and Conservative, Inc. are constantly trying to stamp it out. Conservatism is a movement that has had tons of money and influence for 60+ years. Yet all they've done is lose for 60+ years. Conservatives couldn't even conserve women's bathrooms.

The Losing Right or the Winning Right. Your choice.



Dom Cruise said:


> But therein lies the problem, I feel like the only winning move in this game is to not play, the media and SJWs need a boogeyman to justify their agendas, they _want _there to be an Alt Right.



They'll just invent boogeyman. They'll throw terms like "dogwhistle" and "stochastic" at moderates like you and all the usual suspects will scream that you're a "Nazi". They don't really need the Alt-Right.

The Alt-Right is the main target. They're doing research trying to cut the Moderate to Alt-Right pipeline and they go hardest against the Alt-Right when it comes to censorship. They're more focused on making sure you don't become us than on using us to demonize you. Why would they censor the Alt-Right financially and on social media if they wanted a boogeyman?



Dom Cruise said:


> So instead maybe we should transcend it instead of getting on their level, pointing out that the only real racists here are them, you don't fight racism with more racism, that's what the insane SJW regressive left thinks you do, how about we give not being racist, whether that's white racism or anti-white racism, a try instead?



That's what conservatives did for 60 years. They tried fighting the Left with the Left's own premises. The Classical Liberals are doing the same thing. Truth is ingroup preference (IE: "racism") is a part of human nature. Civic Nationalism can't crush ingroup preferences just like the Communists couldn't crush greed. You have to allow ingroup preference and greed to be expressed in a way or your society will collapse.









						Why the #Liberalist Movement Can't Win
					

Miss the Previous video? It's up here: https://www.bitchute.com/video/bI8IYn0NT_c/ If your Youtube subscriptions are acting up, add this: https://chrome.goog...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Jordan Peterson's Fancy Backswing
					

After watching my video, I realize a viewer might come away with the impression that I'm "against individualism" or something silly like that. That's definit...




					www.youtube.com
				






Dom Cruise said:


> but it all still results in a lot of innocent people getting killed, how about we get off that merry go round and focus on good old freedom and Democracy? How about we respect people as individuals? No one gets special privileges and excuses for bad behavior, but no one gets lumped in with assholes just because they share certain superficial features either?



All ideologies have a body count. Liberal democracy has been cited from the Reign of Terror to the Iraq War as a justification for violence. We live in a Liberal Democracy so it doesn't seem so radical to us.

It's not just superficial traits. The Left's "They hate people because of skin color" line is a strawman. The underlying differences are differences in inherited behavior, political preferences, history, etc. Physical traits like skin color are simply one of many heuristics that everyday people can use to reliably see if this person belongs to this group or that group. People didn't simply decide to hate others based on skin color. Our ancestors were not fools. They knew implicitly or explicitly that mixing different peoples together leads to catastrophe. We're going to have to re-learn that lesson.









						Matthew Drake
					

Diversity DESTROYS Social Trust | Mike Enoch




					www.bitchute.com
				












						The Bell Curve: IQ, Race and Gender | Charles Murray and Stefan Molyneux
					

MP3 Download: http://www.fdrpodcasts.com/#/3074/the-bell-curve-iq-race-and-gender-charles-murray-and-stefan-molyneux In continuing our discussion on Human In...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Non-White Conservatives STILL Vote Democrat
					

Article video is based on: http://thealternativehypothesis.org/index.php/2016/09/02/non-whites-of-every-stripe-vote-democrat/ Social Media: https://www.bitch...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Jared Taylor - racial diversity leads to violence
					

MUST SEE: Race Differences in Intelligence: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlQBWdGjH4U Jared Taylor, the editor of American Renaissance, argues that racial d...




					www.youtube.com
				












						The Thinkery Podcast #14 - Jared Taylor
					

Discussing race issues with Jared Taylor of American Renaissance.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> "Waah I have to work and earn my keep waah I can't pretend to work so gubbermint can pretend to pay me waah"


Boomer posts aren't an argument.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> Boomer posts aren't an argument.


I'm not here to argue with you, I'm here to laugh at you.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 3, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> A chair and a cat both have 4 legs. That doesn't mean they're the same thing. Third Position Anti-Capitalism =/= Communism. When Third Positionists say "Anti-Capitalism" it doesn't mean people being able to buy stuff and run businesses. It basically just means Neoliberal Crony Capitalism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I choose the side that doesn't think stale-edgy memes are the key to starting the revolution/race war.


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I choose the side that doesn't think stale-edgy memes are the key to starting the revolution/race war.


Kinda ironic  all you guys have been saying is tired old libertarian arguments that haven't been popular for years.



Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I'm not here to argue with you, I'm here to laugh at you.


Pwning us libtards I see. Damn, I guess I should watch some more Ben Shapiro.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> Pwning us libtards I see. Damn, I guess I should watch some more Ben Shapiro.



Try reading instead.  Specifically, Bastiat.

lol what am I saying you people don't read


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Try reading instead. Specifically, Bastiat.
> 
> lol what am I saying you people don't read


Holy fuck, it's like arguing with Sargon.
How about you read Hegel? or Baudrillard? or Kaczynski?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> Holy fuck, it's like arguing with Sargon.
> How about you read Hegel? or Baudrillard? or Kaczynski?


I called first on "go read a book" faggot


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> No, the economic system that reduces everyone into an economic unit, where our labor is exploited to fuel the decadent and degenerate lifestyles of a ruling class that hates the people that feed them. They want us turned into effeminate and obedient consumers, working in cages, living in pods, and eating bugs. They want to turn women into men, so they too can fuel the system, increasing efficiency by 100%. They want to replace the native stock of a nation with foreign laborers; not just because they're cheap, not just because they're loyal to the gibs, but also because the loss of a homeland disenfranchises the native stock, leaving us too nihilistic to fight back against our own destruction.
> 
> It is from the bourgeoisie that our rights to arm ourselves are restricted; it is from the bourgeoisie that woke culture is forced onto decent folk; it is from the bourgeoisie that ideas like white sovereignty and autonomy are considered evil and "backwards."





GreenJacket said:


> Ignoring the fact that you read only the first sentence of my post,
> 
> Under capitalism, you are a wagey. You are a commodity to be bought and sold like a slave. Communism guarantees hard-working folk a job, it guarantees people purpose outside of the hyper-reality simulations manufactured by Hollywood.





Pretty funny how I said Fascism and Communism are two sides of the same coin and there you are using the term bourgeoisie and defending Communism.


Look, what was so bad about America 20 years ago? I believe in the equilibrium American society had reached in the 80s, 90s and early 2000s, was it perfect? Nope, but it was a multiethnic society that was functional for the most part, it's been proven it can work.

One thing that's important to remember is it's not a perfect world, be wary of anyone offering you utopian ideals that offer "perfection", the Founding Fathers guaranteed people's freedom, what they didn't guarantee was success for everyone.

Some things have happened in the 21st century to knock Americans off of our moorings and make us feel afraid and unsure, all thanks to assholes, first there were the assholes that brought down the Twin Towers, then there were the assholes that exploited that tragedy to cause a war for profit, then the assholes that gamed the economy (and there's always going to be assholes trying to find the exploits in literally any system, it's inevitable) and now ever since there have been different flavors of assholes whispering into our ears "My flavor of political extremism is the cure for all this! Just trust me! It worked so well before!"

And these assholes use fear to try to control us, fear of "the other", fear of what we don't understand, the fear caused by our own personal prejudices because we're all only human living in an extremely complicated world so easy answers appeal to us.

But fear is the mind killer, don't give into it and listen to it, anyone who's trying to control you through fear is probably lying to you and trying to sell you on something that doesn't have your own best interests at heart.


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 3, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> I choose the side that doesn't think stale-edgy memes are the key to starting the revolution/race war.



Who said anything about starting a race war? All you do is strawman. Just curious do you think Israel should adopt Civic Nationalism or should your beliefs all be imposed on The West?

I choose the side that doesn't want to impose diversity by force.









						Jared Taylor - racial diversity leads to violence
					

MUST SEE: Race Differences in Intelligence: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlQBWdGjH4U Jared Taylor, the editor of American Renaissance, argues that racial d...




					www.youtube.com
				






Dom Cruise said:


> Look, what was so bad about America 20 years ago? I believe in the equilibrium American society had reached in the 80s, 90s and early 2000s, was it perfect? Nope, but it was a multiethnic society that was functional for the most part, it's been proven it can work.
> 
> One thing that's important to remember is it's not a perfect world, be wary of anyone offering you utopian ideals that offer "perfection", the Founding Fathers guaranteed people's freedom, what they didn't guarantee was success for everyone.



America was solidly white about 20 years ago. Then in the late 2000's you saw articles popping up about how whites are becoming minorities and how the Left no longer needed them. Then the anti-white hivemind started feeling safer in showing its face. America was only "post-racial" because whites were a dominant majority, whites showing ingroup preference were demonized, and nonwhites were bribed with affirmative action/welfare. Whites are becoming a hated minority in a low-trust, low-IQ country. Things will fall apart. You can already see the glue becoming unstuck from the 60's to today. We're going to undergo some form of balkanization.



Dom Cruise said:


> One thing that's important to remember is it's not a perfect world, be wary of anyone offering you utopian ideals that offer "perfection", the Founding Fathers guaranteed people's freedom, what they didn't guarantee was success for everyone.



Our Founders knew the dangers of diversity:









						The Alt Hype
					

Conceived In White Nationalism




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> I choose the side that doesn't want to impose diversity by force.



it just wants to impose nearly everything else, by force

(repost, wtf happened there)


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Pretty funny how I said Fascism and Communism are two sides of the same coin and there you are using the term bourgeoisie and defending Communism.


Horseshit theory is just the dialectic in work. The thesis of socialism and the antithesis of nationalism will have a synthesis.



Dom Cruise said:


> Look, what was so bad about America 20 years ago? I believe in the equilibrium American society had reached in the 80s, 90s and early 2000s, was it perfect? Nope, but it was a multiethnic society that was functional for the most part, it's been proven it can work.



The American empire managed to keep itself together through use of fear of the evil red menace (which disproves your later point). There was a ten year period in the 90s where nothing really was going on, but that was just it; it only lasted ten years. That is hardly evidence of anything "working." TPTB knew it wasn't going to last long especially with another bubble pop in the late 90s, so a new target of ZOG imperialism was created with Islamic extremism (Islam is right about women and gays). I wasn't around in the 90s, but do know that black and white culture were still fairly segregated and all white communities were still very common.



Dom Cruise said:


> One thing that's important to remember is it's not a perfect world, be wary of anyone offering you utopian ideals that offer "perfection", the Founding Fathers guaranteed people's freedom, what they didn't guarantee was success for everyone.


I never made an argument about things being a perfect utopia. I think there are better options than something that is basically a nightmare of cultural degeneration. I also don't care about this vague notion of "success." Who's successful in the modern society? Roid-raging sportsballers, infantile pop-stars, sexually perverted actors, and Zuckerberg. In reality, the truly successful man is one who cares for his family, one who keeps his hubris in check, one who contributes to his community. A proper society is one that provides the material conditions where this is both possible and common.



Dom Cruise said:


> Some things have happened in the 21st century to knock Americans off of our moorings and make us feel afraid and unsure, all thanks to assholes, first there were the assholes that brought down the Twin Towers, then there were the assholes that exploited that tragedy to cause a war for profit, then the assholes that gamed the economy (and there's always going to be assholes trying to find the exploits in literally any system, it's inevitable) and now ever since there have been different flavors of assholes whispering into our ears "My flavor of political extremism is the cure for all this! Just trust me! It worked so well before!"



"Everyone is assholes; people need to stop being mean."
While I could pass this off as just a childish outlook on current events, I will say that the events you listed are connected. The "assholes" you mentioned are malicious elements within the United States and other western governments that use their combined power over the media, capital, and culture to exploit us and accomplish their goals.



Dom Cruise said:


> And these assholes use fear to try to control us, fear of "the other", fear of what we don't understand, the fear caused by our own personal prejudices because we're all only human living in an extremely complicated world so easy answers appeal to us.


There's nothing wrong with being afraid of legitimate threats. And this is not a fear of the unknown, that's a liberal canard. No these are legitimate observable things that I prefer not to happen. I'm reminded of this cartoon that shows two different sides of a river, where one side's institutions are all heroic while the other side's are barbaric. The reality is is that both sides think the same thing about the other. Unilateral acceptance of the other side will mean one side's destruction. Now you may think that both sides could be accepting of each other and things would be fine, but looking back on history, the likelihood of that happening is slim; it's simple game theory really.
You also need to consider that different people have their own customs. Much of the West is dominated by western culture and our concepts of law and society. We have our taboos, we have our rituals. Would you say it's fair that we impose that on the rest of the world? Would you say it's fair that the foreign peoples of the world must be ruled by an outside force that doesn't understand their practices and philosophy, let alone speak their language? If the answer is anything other than "no" you are more of a warmongerer and imperialist than me.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 3, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> America was solidly white about 20 years ago. Then in the late 2000's you saw articles popping up about how whites are becoming minorities and how the Left no longer needed them. Then the anti-white hivemind started feeling safer in showing its face. America was only "post-racial" because whites were a dominant majority, whites showing ingroup preference were demonized, and nonwhites were bribed with affirmative action/welfare. Whites are becoming a hated minority in a low-trust, low-IQ country. Things will fall apart. You can already see the glue becoming unstuck from the 60's to today. We're going to undergo some form of balkanization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The numbers may have changed but America was definitely not solidly white about 20 years ago, at least in my neck of the woods it wasn't.

To expound a bit on what I meant, I believe in the _ideal_ American society had 20 years ago which was to treat people as individuals first and foremost, that's the ideal we're losing sight of and that's bad.



GreenJacket said:


> Horseshit theory is just the dialectic in work. The thesis of socialism and the antithesis of nationalism will have a synthesis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You weren't around in the 90s? How old are you? Well I was and I can tell you that it was a completely different vibe in American society back then, the best way I can describe it is it was much like the present day, but without all the bullshit, people as a rule were more down to Earth and tuned into reality.

The 90s was a pretty progressive, multicultural and multiethnic time, but if you went around spouting the anti-white hate that is accepted in modern mainstream woke culture all but the most insane would have looked at you like a lunatic back then, even if they were very liberal themselves.

One thing I remember about 90s culture for example is everyone was big into their cultural heritages back then, many black Americans were big into African art, African music and clothing and stuff like that and many white Americans of Scotch-Irish descent were big into Celtic type culture, think Braveheart, Riverdance, The Cranberries, Enya etc and we didn't get a million think pieces about how it was racist for white Americans to enjoy Riverdance as we would today, everyone was free to be proud of their cultural heritage regardless of what it was, even white people, provided it was something tangible, like Celtic or Irish culture and not generically "proud to be white" which what does "white" even mean? Today we have so many people who are just so damn proud to be "black" and "brown" and similarly, what does that even mean? "white" "black" "brown" mean nothing.


And danger is real, but fear is a choice, one can address real dangers in a logical, rational way without giving too much into the emotions of fear, which make one irrational and only heightens the danger.

For the record, no, I don't think the west should impose our ideals on the entire world, it's not our job to be policeman of the entire world.


I'm sorry guys, I know racism is appealing because it's something easy to understand, but the one thing I feel very confident in saying is that we live in an almost unfathomably complicated universe, we are just small fish floating in a vast sea, the sheer scope and scale of the "big picture" of true objective reality would probably be something too much for the human mind to actually comprehend.

So therefore racism just seems like something far too simple to me, it sets off my bullshit detector.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> Holy fuck, it's like arguing with Sargon.
> How about you read Hegel? or Baudrillard? or Kaczynski?


>Not understanding that Hegel's dialectic and Marx's derived dialectic materialism are riddled with errors and are incapable of coherently addressing their detractors, i.e. Hume
>Not understanding enough about Kaczynski to realize that he was anti-Hegelian, rejecting the idea of constant progress through synthesis towards the ideal and instead believing that the vast majority of human progress has been poisonous and dysgenic
>Citing an anarchist and a post-modern philosopher known for his aggressive post-structuralist, anti-realist, anti-powerist perspective to support the idea of ethno-nationalism, which by definition requires a strong central executive body
Very high IQ play.


----------



## ES 195 (Oct 3, 2019)

Arguing race is stupid since a black/jew crossbreed would be the most superior race. 
Niggers and Jews built America and nigger jews will lead America.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> No, the economic system that reduces everyone into an economic unit, where our labor is exploited to fuel the decadent and degenerate lifestyles of a ruling class that hates the people that feed them.



This is accurate but the rest that came after it is pretty dumb lol. Fascists are good at seeing a broken system making people discontent and miserable but they channel that into hating and dividing the other exploited and discontent and only work to replace those elites with the same exact kind of person but they're party approved and any degeneracy they do is still excused. Like Hitler being on meth and having a scat fetish or the entire pseudoscience of "race hierarchies" and all the murder and burning down science research because they were scared of the results.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 3, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> This is accurate but the rest that came after it is pretty dumb lol. Fascists are good at seeing a broken system making people discontent and miserable but they channel that into hating and dividing the other exploited and discontent and only work to replace those elites with the same exact kind of person but they're party approved and any degeneracy they do is still excused. Like Hitler being on meth and having a scat fetish or the entire pseudoscience of "race hierarchies" and all the murder and burning down science research because they were scared of the results.


Don't forget rejecting atomic theory because it was "Jew physics".


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 3, 2019)

Newfriend said:


> Arguing race is stupid since a black/jew crossbreed would be the most superior race.
> Niggers and Jews built America and nigger jews will lead America.


With the power of genetic engineering we can create a master race. I for one welcome the birth of Queen Latesha Goldstein. Fast twitch muscle fibers for strength. A giant ass, a giant brain, and big khazar milkers. We will see this perfection in our own lifetimes.


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 3, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> The numbers may have changed but America was definitely not solidly white about 20 years ago, at least in my neck of the woods it wasn't.
> 
> To expound a bit on what I meant, I believe in the _ideal_ American society had 20 years ago which was to treat people as individuals first and foremost, that's the ideal we're losing sight of and that's bad.



In the 1990's minorities were 25% of the US population. In 2020 minorities will be 40% of the US population. They almost doubled. That's a major change. Look at the 2016 election. Trump won states like Pennsylvannia, Michigan, and Wisconsin by 80,000 total in all 3 states. Those states won him the presidency. So 80,000 people decided the election.

25% to 40% is a massive difference. In the 90's anti-whites were the fringe. Bill Clinton has Confederate flags as campaign material and they deplatformed that anti-white at the DNC. Nowadays anti-whiteness is the norm. Keep in mind whites are still a slight minority. Imagine what things'll be like by 2035. Take a look at most of Southern California. I know people who live there. Imagine being the 1 white kid in a college class and one Latino kid puts up a literal, unironic "White people are evil" presentation. The class didn't do anything except look at the lone white girl in the class and laugh. The Professor even took the anti-white student's side. Outside of college that white girl I know got death stares until she moved to a majority white area.



Dom Cruise said:


> You weren't around in the 90s? How old are you? Well I was and I can tell you that it was a completely different vibe in American society back then, the best way I can describe it is it was much like the present day, but without all the bullshit, people as a rule were more down to Earth and tuned into reality.



Of course it was. White people were a solid majority. Anti-whiteness was still there, but it was on the fringe. Now it's mainstream and that genie isn't going back into the bottle. There were still tensions like the LA riots and the OJ Simpson trial, but you're right that it was muted. But no longer.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Don't forget rejecting atomic theory because it was "Jew physics".



If you didn't have strawman arguments you would have no arguments. Never heard the term "Jew physics".



Dom Cruise said:


> One thing I remember about 90s culture for example is everyone was big into their cultural heritages back then, many black Americans were big into African art, African music and clothing and stuff like that and many white Americans of Scotch-Irish descent were big into Celtic type culture, think Braveheart, Riverdance, The Cranberries, Enya etc and we didn't get a million think pieces about how it was racist for white Americans to enjoy Riverdance as we would today, everyone was free to be proud of their cultural heritage regardless of what it was, even white people, provided it was something tangible, like Celtic or Irish culture and not generically "proud to be white" which what does "white" even mean? Today we have so many people who are just so damn proud to be "black" and "brown" and similarly, what does that even mean? "white" "black" "brown" mean nothing.



You're right. Most of the Alt-Right would agree with you. White is simply a census category. Race matters, but the basis of the state should be nation rather than race. White people all over the world aren't a nation nor should they be grouped into a single state. White Americans are however their own nation as are Black Americans. Being a Scottish American is more of a point of conversation than a tribal identity that people actually on. White American, Black American, etc. are far better terms to describe how different groups in the US interact and organize whether explicitly or implicitly. White identity is more implicit for now. You're seeing that change.




Dom Cruise said:


> And danger is real, but fear is a choice, one can address real dangers in a logical, rational way without giving too much into the emotions of fear, which make one irrational and only heightens the danger.
> 
> For the record, no, I don't think the west should impose our ideals on the entire world, it's not our job to be policeman of the entire world.



You can't simply ignore ingroup preference in a multi-ethnic society. In such a society politics becomes an ethnic headcount. The only way to suppress ethnic division is becoming an Empire or understanding ethnic differences and allowing a system that accommdates them in a peaceful manner. But too many people subscribe to Civic Nationalism for now. When whites become a minority and the system falls apart (In part due to whites becoming a minority) that's when shit will hit the fan. Hopefully we can adopt Balkanization or Federalism in a peaceful manner. But I don't see that happening.



Dom Cruise said:


> I'm sorry guys, I know racism is appealing because it's something easy to understand, but the one thing I feel very confident in saying is that we live in an almost unfathomably complicated universe, we are just small fish floating in a vast sea, the sheer scope and scale of the "big picture" of true objective reality would probably be something too much for the human mind to actually comprehend.
> 
> So therefore racism just seems like something far too simple to me, it sets off my bullshit detector.



Racism means believing your race is inherently superior. I don't believe that - "superiority" is too subjective. We have differences and we excel in different things. What's more important is understanding that we are different and must craft a state that allows those differences to be expressed in a peaceful manner rather than suppress those urges and make them explode.

Also I'm not a "Racialist" either. I'm a Nationalist. Grouping the 10% of the world's population together is only useful in a limited number of contexts like combating international anti-whiteness that affects us all. The main idea is allowing Germans, Italians, Russians, and Heritage Americans (White Americans) to each have self-governance via having independent states or at least autonomous areas within various states.


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Oct 3, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> the entire pseudoscience of "race hierarchies"



Objective measurement is psuedoscience? Sure, you can say that making an overall judgement on what races are "better" than others isn't reasonable, but you can certainly rank different races on a hierarchical scale in relation to single traits or trait clusters. Biological racial differences are simply a fact and that isn't logically disputable.



Feline Darkmage said:


> and burning down science research because they were scared of the results.



The Left does the exact same thing in the modern West. So has almost every powerful political movement ever, especially in places with some sort of democratic system. The easiest way to win the votes of a general populace is to simply suppress information that disagrees with you.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 3, 2019)

inexplicable ethos said:


> Objective measurement we is psuedoscience? Sure, you can say that making an overall judgement on what races are "better" than others isn't reasonable, but you can certainly rank different races on a hierarchical scale in relation to single traits or trait clusters. Biological racial differences are simply a fact and that isn't logically disputable.



There aren't a lot of objective measurements at all regarding race stuff. The most we have is characteristics that much more commonly arise in certain parts of the world. Phenotypes are complex but our DNA is essentially all the same. The differences may be interesting but they are negligible and by no means immutable. We place far too much emphasis on it for social reasons. 



inexplicable ethos said:


> The Left does the exact same thing in the modern West.



What "left" is even in power in the west? The neoliberals?



inexplicable ethos said:


> So has almost every powerful political movement ever, especially in places with some sort of democratic system. The easiest way to win the votes of a general populace is to simply suppress information that disagrees with you.



I suppose. That doesn't relate to disputing whether its degenerate or not to violently burn down research centers and deport or put scientists in jail, work camps, or executions because you're triggered. And it is, its super degenerate.


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> This is accurate but the rest that came after it is pretty dumb lol. Fascists are good at seeing a broken system making people discontent and miserable but they channel that into hating and dividing the other exploited and discontent and only work to replace those elites with the same exact kind of person but they're party approved and any degeneracy they do is still excused. Like Hitler being on meth and having a scat fetish or the entire pseudoscience of "race hierarchies" and all the murder and burning down science research because they were scared of the results.


You keep talking about the NSDAP as if that's what I'm trying to emulate. Of course this thread is full of strawmen.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> You keep talking about the NSDAP as if that's what I'm trying to emulate. Of course this thread is full of strawmen.



You oppose women working, and call it "being turned into men", because it benefits the system to have more workers instead of supporting women making decisions like real human beings. That's exactly like the ideal of "Children, Church, and Kitchen" which was promoted by them and unironically believe "effeminate is bad" and that Jews are replacing huwitey with the browns.

So even if you don't want to be a nazi your ideas are exactly the same kind of divisive horseshit that benefits the power structure way more than it actually meaningfully opposes any of it.


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Oct 3, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> There aren't a lot of objective measurements at all regarding race stuff. The most we have is characteristics that much more commonly arise in certain parts of the world. Phenotypes are complex but our DNA is essentially all the same. The differences may be interesting but they are negligible and by no means immutable. We place far too much emphasis on it for social reasons.



Sure, although we'd probably disagree on how much of our lack of knowledge in this area is because it's considered politically distasteful to research it versus how much it simply can't be reliably measured. We might place far more emphasis on certain highly visible phenotypes than they merit (skin colour being the main one), but there are a lot of other differences that are haram to talk too openly about. I agree that the differences are not immutable--population level measurements can never be interpolated to apply to every individual in that population--but whether the differences are negligible or not is still up for debate in my opinion. There simply isn't enough research on the subject.



Feline Darkmage said:


> What "left" is even in power in the west? The neoliberals?



Yes. Probably would have been more accurate to say the crony capitalist oligarchy since most Western countries simply swing back and forth between neoliberals being in power and neoconservatives being in power, without seeing any real differences most of the time. It was just an example though.



Feline Darkmage said:


> I suppose. That doesn't relate to disputing whether its degenerate or not to violently burn down research centers and deport or put scientists in jail, work camps, or executions because you're triggered. And it is, its super degenerate.



Degenerate in terms of regression to a previous lower state of humanity, sure. I don't really think that's what most people mean when they use the term "degenerate", and I wouldn't use it here, but I agree with the sentiment that destroying or outlawing objective scientific research is fantastically moronic.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> You keep talking about the NSDAP as if that's what I'm trying to emulate. Of course this thread is full of strawmen.


>alludes to synthesis of nationalism and socialism
>n-not NSDAP guise

Either you're a fucking LARPing Naziboo or you're an even LARPier Nazbol.  Either way you've crossed the sped event horizon.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Oct 3, 2019)

inexplicable ethos said:


> Sure, although we'd probably disagree on how much of our lack of knowledge in this area is because it's considered politically distasteful to research it versus how much it simply can't be reliably measured.



The thing is it has been researched. And when it was more thoroughly went over people slowly realized how much it was variable especially in people of the same race grouping. How we think of race is a bunch of extrapolations that was taken from very old outdated 'science' that was pretty obviously cherrypicked to hell and useful exclusively as a cudgel to keep certain people in power.



inexplicable ethos said:


> We might place far more emphasis on certain highly visible phenotypes than they merit (skin colour being the main one), but there are a lot of other differences that are haram to talk too openly about.



What examples? Like muscle mass & athletic ability in african-americans or somlething?



inexplicable ethos said:


> Yes. Probably would have been more accurate to say the crony capitalist oligarchy since most Western countries simply swing back and forth between neoliberals being in power and neoconservatives being in power, without seeing any real differences most of the time. It was just an example though.



True. 



inexplicable ethos said:


> Degenerate in terms of regression to a previous lower state of humanity, sure. I don't really think that's what most people mean when they use the term "degenerate", and I wouldn't use it here,



It should be how its used because it's more accurate than using it to describe "people i don't like being icky".



inexplicable ethos said:


> but I agree with the sentiment that destroying or outlawing objective scientific research is fantastically moronic.



Ye, that's good.


----------



## GreenJacket (Oct 3, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> LARPier Nazbol


You are correct that I'm a NazBol, but I don't think you know what LARPing means.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

GreenJacket said:


> You are correct that I'm a NazBol, but I don't think you know what LARPing means.


It means pretending to be hot shit and forgetting that you're actually just body temperature


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Oct 3, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> The thing is it has been researched. And when it was more thoroughly went over people slowly realized how much it was variable especially in people of the same race grouping. How we think of race is a bunch of extrapolations that was taken from very old outdated 'science' that was pretty obviously cherrypicked to hell and useful exclusively as a cudgel to keep certain people in power.



Has it, though? You can say that we shouldn't base assumptions on old discredited research; sure, that's valid. But what you CAN'T say is that because we found later on that variations within races are greater than we thought, that must mean there is negligible variation between races. 
You might even be correct about that, but my problem is that as far as I know we haven't seen specific proof of it. What I want is for racial differences to be something that it is completely acceptable to research honestly without having to preface any study with "WE ARE NOT RACIST, PLEASE DO NOT THINK WE ARE RACISTS FOR RESEARCHING THIS" and changing methodologies to avoid getting the political hammer brought down on the researchers' public image. I'm no professional, but I am a huge fan of taxonomical and genetic research. I would love to see the differences (and similarities) between human races studied as thoroughly as the differences between animal subspecies mainly because of the possible insights in can offer into the history of human evolution. Not just which populations came first and who moved to where from where, but what exactly it is about our different evolutionary environments that shapes us.




Feline Darkmage said:


> What examples? Like muscle mass & athletic ability in african-americans or somlething?



I don't mean the kind of thing that is heavily joked about and widely accepted already. No one is clamouring to stop someone from coming to the conclusion that East Asians are short, or that Africans are fast runners--probably since visible physical differences are the hardest to deny. A big example in my opinion is mental health differences. There seem to be very few objective attempts to explain why whites and especially ashkenazi Jews have much higher incidence rates of things like schizophrenia, obsessive-compulsive disorder, and many other cluster A and C disorders than other races. Or why clinical depression seems to be much less common among blacks and more common among Asians. We can at least say to a degree that the differences EXIST, but no one wants to study exactly what causes them. Is it partially genetic or is it purely environment based? That seems like information that would be useful to study more sincerely. It helps no one to say it can't be researched because mental differences between races are not acceptable to discuss openly, since everyone immediately subconsciously equates them to saying one race is smarter than another.



Feline Darkmage said:


> It should be how its used because it's more accurate than using it to describe "people i don't like being icky".



Well of course we SHOULD use words accurately, but using meme words to mean their actual definition is always a dangerous proposition.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 3, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> In the 1990's minorities were 25% of the US population. In 2020 minorities will be 40% of the US population. They almost doubled. That's a major change. Look at the 2016 election. Trump won states like Pennsylvannia, Michigan, and Wisconsin by 80,000 total in all 3 states. Those states won him the presidency. So 80,000 people decided the election.
> 
> 25% to 40% is a massive difference. In the 90's anti-whites were the fringe. Bill Clinton has Confederate flags as campaign material and they deplatformed that anti-white at the DNC. Nowadays anti-whiteness is the norm. Keep in mind whites are still a slight minority. Imagine what things'll be like by 2035. Take a look at most of Southern California. I know people who live there. Imagine being the 1 white kid in a college class and one Latino kid puts up a literal, unironic "White people are evil" presentation. The class didn't do anything except look at the lone white girl in the class and laugh. The Professor even took the anti-white student's side. Outside of college that white girl I know got death stares until she moved to a majority white area.
> 
> ...



Obviously anti-white sentiment isn't good and going into the future we have to teach people a better way, which I believe we can, I'm not so cynical to believe that a rising number of "people of color" inherently means more anti-white sentiment, provided we can teach people better ways than the hypocritical, regressive SJW left that is yelling the loudest at the moment.

And yes, you're going to have people naturally coalesce into groups, but the way America used to work is you had each demographic groups, white, black, male, female etc but they all revolved around a shared mainstream culture that was made up of everyone, that balance of everyone having their own personal space and healthy boundaries between them, but still having a shared culture as a group, is the ideal equilibrium for a diverse society and America isn't even the first civilization to work that way.

But what has happened is over the last 20 years, largely thanks to the internet, that shared mainstream culture has been cannablized and is shrinking more and more, people are coalescing into groups too much and each of the groups is being taken over by their own individual fringes, which tells them that their own group is the best and should be the big cheese of American society.

But let's be pragmatic, whether or not "race matters" is up for debate, but either way, you talk about Balkanization, do you have any idea how horrible that would be? You talk about not being able to put Genies back in the bottle, well the dial for American society can only be turned back so far without resulting in disaster not just for America but the world as a whole.

The Alt Right seems to want to turn the clock back to the pre-60s civil rights era, I'd say it's a little too late for that, I hope we can at least dial the clock back 20 years, I fail to see what was so bad about things then and I think the alternative of trying to bring back the pre-60s civil rights era would be far worse for everyone.

Both the radical left and the radical right are playing with some seriously dangerous fire these days and it just doesn't seem rational to me, all anyone really wants at the end of the day is a little respect and America seemed to have learned and agreed on that already, so what went wrong?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 3, 2019)

"white people are terrible because slavery and colonialism"

At least we fucking apologize for that shit.  Go try and wring apologies out of the Arabs, Africans, or Asians for the shit they pulled.  SK still can't get the Japs to own up fully to the shit they pulled, for god's sake.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 3, 2019)

inexplicable ethos said:


> Objective measurement is psuedoscience? Sure, you can say that making an overall judgement on what races are "better" than others isn't reasonable, but you can certainly rank different races on a hierarchical scale in relation to single traits or trait clusters. Biological racial differences are simply a fact and that isn't logically disputable.
> 
> 
> 
> The Left does the exact same thing in the modern West. So has almost every powerful political movement ever, especially in places with some sort of democratic system. The easiest way to win the votes of a general populace is to simply suppress information that disagrees with you.


Race is a pretty vague term scientifically speaking but if you're going to try to use it it's probably not going to line up to the popular public perception in the US of what a race is. You'd probably end up with dozens of African races and just two or three European ones, for instance.


----------



## Shmidty Werbenmanjenson (Oct 3, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Both the radical left and the radical right are playing with some seriously dangerous fire these days and it just doesn't seem rational to me, all anyone really wants at the end of the day is a little respect and America seemed to have learned and agreed on that already, so what went wrong?



I cannot wait until the powderkeg is set off. I'll support right or left, as long as more people have to run chainsaw and dig septic tanks in snow to survive like me. Hell, land prices would go down, and more people would have to learn some hunting and trapping for meat.

It's a win win for everyone, but especially me


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Oct 3, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Race is a pretty vague term scientifically speaking but if you're going to try to use it it's probably not going to line up to the popular public perception in the US of what a race is. You'd probably end up with dozens of African races and just two or three European ones, for instance.



"Subspecies" is a vague term as well, but that doesn't stop the scientific community from applying it to things. Racial divisions all come down to how precisely you want to cluster them. If you sort human populations into five genetic clusters, for example, you can see pretty clearly how races divide up into African, European/West Asian/Indian, East Asian, Oceanic, and American subsets. Sure, there are physiological differences between Bantu Africans and Nubian Africans, but they cluster much, much closer to each other than they do to any other populational subsets from outside of Africa. The level of specificity you need to apply when differentiating populations in a species as biodiverse as humans is always going to depend on which specific traits or genes you're looking at, but it's a lot more reasonable to lump together all Africans than it would be to, say, lump together all people with black skin (Oceanians are about as far from Africans genetically as it's possible to be). The important thing is that you understand what the population divisions are, and you make sure to divide them based on genotypes instead of superficial phenotypes.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't know why people on either side just cannot be honest that all they want to do is indulge their evil, lizard brain, or dark side that they want to murderfuck whatever they perceive as competition or hostiles. All this fixation on high ideals is stupid and I would be far more forgiving to the fringes of the Alt-Right and Alt-Left if they would admit that they want to indulge that dark urge.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 3, 2019)

inexplicable ethos said:


> "Subspecies" is a vague term as well, but that doesn't stop the scientific community from applying it to things. Racial divisions all come down to how precisely you want to cluster them. If you sort human populations into five genetic clusters, for example, you can see pretty clearly how races divide up into African, European/West Asian/Indian, East Asian, Oceanic, and American subsets. Sure, there are physiological differences between Bantu Africans and Nubian Africans, but they cluster much, much closer to each other than they do to any other populational subsets from outside of Africa. The level of specificity you need to apply when differentiating populations in a species as biodiverse as humans is always going to depend on which specific traits or genes you're looking at, but it's a lot more reasonable to lump together all Africans than it would be to, say, lump together all people with black skin (Oceanians are about as far from Africans genetically as it's possible to be). The important thing is that you understand what the population divisions are, and you make sure to divide them based on genotypes instead of superficial phenotypes.


You massively underestimate the genetic diversity of the old world, in particular Africa but also isolated islands in the general Austronesian area.  Granted a lot of this is based on what measures of genetic diversity you care about but it's a lot more complicated than you make it sound. What applies to an African American that is descended from people from the interior of West Africa does not necessarily apply to the aforementioned Nubians, and indeed depending on the measure chosen are not actually closer to each other than they are to you (who I presume are a white European).

In any case this is still being studied quite a lot and we're far from being able to just read someone's potential from their genome Gattaca style.

I agree this is something that does merit research and consideration, just saying it's often not going to line up the way various political movements want it too no matter how hard they try to use it that way, since so much of what we consider our " racial" identity is actually more cultural than biological. Try telling two warring tribes in the Sudan that they're actually very closely related and see how far it takes you. It'll be about as useful as telling an African American they have almost as much in common with the Queen of England as they do with the east Africans they're claiming kinship with.

But yeah " subspecies" is fuzzy as hell and honestly sometimes even "species" isn't nearly as elegant a category as taxonimists would like. Hell there's really not even a point in using it for most micro-organisms.

EDIT: In the interests of fairness I want to point out that I also think @Feline Darkmage is underestimated the genetic diversity of humanity too. Understandably so. Because again, what we consider "race"  and what you might want to scientifically categorize as race are often not really the same thing.


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Oct 3, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> You massively underestimate the genetic diversity of the old world, in particular Africa but also isolated islands in the general Austronesian area.  Granted a lot of this is based on what measures of genetic diversity you care about but it's a lot more complicated than you make it sound. What applies to an African American that is descended from people from the interior of West Africa does not necessarily apply to the aforementioned Nubians, and indeed depending on the measure chosen are not actually closer to each other than they are to you (who I presume are a white European).
> 
> In any case this is still being studied quite a lot and we're far from being able to just read someone's potential from their genome Gattaca style.
> 
> I agree this is something that does merit research and consideration, just saying it's often not going to line up the way various political movements want it too no matter how hard they try to use it that way, since so much of what we consider our " racial" identity is actually more cultural than biological. Try telling two warring tribes in the Sudan that they're actually very closely related and see how far it takes you. It'll be about as useful as telling an African American they have almost as much in common with the Queen of England as they do with the east Africans they're claiming kinship with.



I feel like we aren't quite talking about the same issue here. My point wasn't that all Africans are the same or even similar, it was specifically meant to demonstrate why the "classical" races are at least a moderately useful macro-level population division when discussing overall genetic differences. You can pick out any one gene or genetic marker which I share with some specific African population that they don't share with another African population, but in aggregate, those two tribes are more genetically close to each other than either is to me. Again, required specificity level depends entirely on what you are studying, and individuals always differ within populations. That doesn't mean the idea of having a small, easily digestible number of high level racial divisions is completely useless, just that it should be understood as a basic starting point and not a comprehensive breakdown of genetic differences.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 3, 2019)

inexplicable ethos said:


> I feel like we aren't quite talking about the same issue here. My point wasn't that all Africans are the same or even similar, it was specifically meant to demonstrate why the "classical" races are at least a moderately useful macro-level population division when discussing overall genetic differences. You can pick out any one gene or genetic marker which I share with some specific African population that they don't share with another African population, but in aggregate, those two tribes are more genetically close to each other than either is to me. Again, required specificity level depends entirely on what you are studying, and individuals always differ within populations. That doesn't mean the idea of having a small, easily digestible number of high level racial divisions is completely useless, just that it should be understood as a basic starting point and not a comprehensive breakdown of genetic differences.


That's cool.

I'm just saying that if you're running a business feel free to bring in the black guy for an interview if his resume is good. Only throw out the ones with names like Laquantrayvius without looking at them.


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 3, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Obviously anti-white sentiment isn't good and going into the future we have to teach people a better way, which I believe we can, I'm not so cynical to believe that a rising number of "people of color" inherently means more anti-white sentiment, provided we can teach people better ways than the hypocritical, regressive SJW left that is yelling the loudest at the moment.



Group tensions are not a creation of the SJW's nor something you can teach away. They are an innate part of human nature. Civic Nationalists can no more teach people to not have ingroup preference than Communists can teach people not to be greedy. From churches to school cafeterias when people are given the freedom of association based on ethnicity the data shows us they they overwhelmingly choose to self-segregate. Even with forced diversity, demonizing ingroup preference, and making ethnic discrimination illegal this practice of self-segregation still continues. Even little children prefer caretakers of their own race. You can't "teach" human nature away. You can only find a way to express it in a manner that doesn't harm society. That's why our ancestors tended to separate different peoples. They weren't evil. They were rational.

From the 60's to the early 2000's the mainstream paid lip service to "Color doesn't matter". Most white people today who are centrists and on the right STILL say that. Nonwhites don't want your "teaching". Soon as anti-whiteness ramps up and the only thing CivNats have to offer is "Please don't be anti-white" white people will abandon that way of thinking too.



Dom Cruise said:


> And yes, you're going to have people naturally coalesce into groups, but the way America used to work is you had each demographic groups, white, black, male, female etc but they all revolved around a shared mainstream culture that was made up of everyone, that balance of everyone having their own personal space and healthy boundaries between them, but still having a shared culture as a group, is the ideal equilibrium for a diverse society and America isn't even the first civilization to work that way.



America didn't work that way. America was 85-90% white throughout its history and was explicitly or implicitly a white ethnostate until Hart-Sellers and the Civil "Rights" movement made it so nonwhites are entitled to access white people.

Those multi-ethnic civilizations were Empires who suppressed group differences and bribed puppet leaders. Eventually the power structure fell apart and violence ensued.

Look at Ottomanism. During the late Ottoman Empire there were people like you who went to the Serbs, Greeks, and Arabs and said "We're all Ottomans!" Most Turks saw themselves as simply Ottomans. Calling them a Turk was an insult. It was essentially like calling someone a redneck today. But eventually the Turks learned that radically different peoples had no interest in being Ottomans. The Balkan Wars, the Arab Revolts, anti-Turk pogroms, and the Greek/Assyrian/Armenia genocides had to occur before people realized that multi-ethnic Civic Nationalism doesn't work. They then organized population transfers which solved most of the problems caused by multi-ethnic society.

Separate the easy way or the hard way. Those are our options. I prefer the easy and peaceful way. But unfortunately some people will have to learn the hard way. Hopefully they learn before things get too messy and we can figure out a Nationalist solution.



Dom Cruise said:


> But what has happened is over the last 20 years, largely thanks to the internet, that shared mainstream culture has been cannablized and is shrinking more and more, people are coalescing into groups too much and each of the groups is being taken over by their own individual fringes, which tells them that their own group is the best and should be the big cheese of American society.



Those aren't the fringes. Most nonwhites support affirmative action and hate speech laws. White people (Except Jews) were the ones who supported post-racialism because they were demonized if they had a shred of white identity and because they were sheltered from the reality of what being a minority would look like. Boomers grew up in such prosperous times. Now the mask is coming off and the media is going haywire trying to shut down "radicalizers". But reality will "radicalize" white Americans sooner or later. Hopefully it happens before it's too late for whites to defend themselves (See: South Africa).



Dom Cruise said:


> But let's be pragmatic, whether or not "race matters" is up for debate, but either way, you talk about Balkanization, do you have any idea how horrible that would be? You talk about not being able to put Genies back in the bottle, well the dial for American society can only be turned back so far without resulting in disaster not just for America but the world as a whole.



You have it backwards. Continuing to close our eyes is what will cause the disaster. We can separate peacefully or we can wait until it inevitably happens in a much messier manner.



Dom Cruise said:


> The Alt Right seems to want to turn the clock back to the pre-60s civil rights era, I'd say it's a little too late for that, I hope we can at least dial the clock back 20 years, I fail to see what was so bad about things then and I think the alternative of trying to bring back the pre-60s civil rights era would be far worse for everyone.
> 
> Both the radical left and the radical right are playing with some seriously dangerous fire these days and it just doesn't seem rational to me, all anyone really wants at the end of the day is a little respect and America seemed to have learned and agreed on that already, so what went wrong?



We're not trying to turn the clock back to the pre-60's. Humans are simply acting they way they've always acted when "diversity" comes about. Diversity + Proximity = Conflict.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 3, 2019)

Why do you want to hire Laquantrayvius so bad @TitanWest ?


----------



## Superman93 (Oct 4, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> jews had attempted a communist revolution in Germany and to assume control over the German populace, costing the Germans WWI and many German lives - jews were then recognised as a rootless, international other and earned the animus of central Europeans (and everywhere else they've ever been) for a reason
> 
> up until the war they were made to leave with their wealth intact, during the war the subversives were put into labour camps so they'd contribute to the war effort instead being left alone to forment dissent - still, 100s of thousands of German jews weren't recognised as subversives and instead served in the Wehrmacht in the spirit of patriotism
> 
> ...


This is the most insane shit I’ve read all day


----------



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Oct 4, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> This is the most insane shit I’ve read all day


Have you never heard of Rosa Luxemburg and the Spartacus league? Revolutionary jewish commies in Germany.


----------



## Barnard (Oct 4, 2019)

I'm assuming he was talking about this:









						Bavarian Soviet Republic - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 4, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> Group tensions are not a creation of the SJW's nor something you can teach away. They are an innate part of human nature. Civic Nationalists can no more teach people to not have ingroup preference than Communists can teach people not to be greedy. From churches to school cafeterias when people are given the freedom of association based on ethnicity the data shows us they they overwhelmingly choose to self-segregate. Even with forced diversity, demonizing ingroup preference, and making ethnic discrimination illegal this practice of self-segregation still continues. Even little children prefer caretakers of their own race. You can't "teach" human nature away. You can only find a way to express it in a manner that doesn't harm society. That's why our ancestors tended to separate different peoples. They weren't evil. They were rational.
> 
> From the 60's to the early 2000's the mainstream paid lip service to "Color doesn't matter". Most white people today who are centrists and on the right STILL say that. Nonwhites don't want your "teaching". Soon as anti-whiteness ramps up and the only thing CivNats have to offer is "Please don't be anti-white" white people will abandon that way of thinking too.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm not so cynical to believe that separation is inevitable, it worked for decades, if people could just learn to tune out the reactionaries, why couldn't it continue to work?

I hate to pull the "current year" card but it is the 21st century, mankind doesn't have to live the same way it's always lived forever, there can be an appropriate raising of consciousness just like we learned that washing our hands kills germs, we can learn good, new habits.  

We've been going through some rough shit this decade because the internet has changed the game and given bad people voices they never had before and we've not yet learned how to handle that, but that doesn't mean we won't and have to throw our hands up on 50 years of progress.

Of course, maybe I'm just being optimistic.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 4, 2019)

Gaylord Brachiosaurus said:


> Have you never heard of Rosa Luxemburg and the Spartacus league? Revolutionary jewish commies in Germany.





Barnard said:


> I'm assuming he was talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both and all of it, I was being very simplistic to not confuse the narrative

rather than it being the fault of one simple event, it was that that event had broader implications about the internal situation of Germany and the natives' relations with a certain hostile revolutionary other - it was the culmination of a long period of jewish wartime sabotage and their struggle to assume control of the state


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 4, 2019)

Gaylord Brachiosaurus said:


> Have you never heard of Rosa Luxemburg and the Spartacus league? Revolutionary jewish commies in Germany.


"it's not my fault I was a commie revolutionary, the Jew tricked me with her khazar milkers"

Why is the master race so stupid and easily led?


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 4, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Why is the master race so stupid and easily led?


your post is dumb and your point is nonsense, but there's a point to be made about your misuse of the word "master race" mockingly

the "master race", or Herrenvolk/Herrenrasse (Herren meaning gentlemen, a noble), was foremost a spiritual concept about being a master of one's own, an equal among equals, of having agency and autonomy and possessing the qualities to realise oneself and relate to your kin in those ways, and scientific only to the extent it loaned terminology from eugenicism to lend itself an air of scientism and contemporariness at the time

it was a romantic idea about ennoblement and potential inherent that came with the then complete breakdown of subject/master hierarchies that had dominated society

an illustrative story about the concept is the story of Egyptian weightlifter Khadr El-Touni at the 1936 summer olympic games in Berlin who dominated the men's weightlifting middleweight class - Adolf Hitler, so impressed by the guy's performance, personally rushed from the stands to congratulate the man on his triumph and famously told him: "Egypt should be proud of you. I wish you were German. I hope you consider Germany your second home"

later he named a street in Berlin after him


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 4, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> your post is dumb and your point is nonsense, but there's a point to be made about your misuse of the word "master race" mockingly
> 
> the "master race", or Herrenrasse (Herren meaning gentlemen, a noble), was foremost a spiritual concept about being a master of one's own, an equal among equals, of having agency and autonomy and possessing the qualities of realise oneself and relate to your kin in those ways, and scientific only to the extent it loaned terminology from eugenicism to lend itself an air of scientism and contemporariness at the time
> 
> it was a romantic idea about ennoblement and potential inherent that came with the then complete breakdown of subject/master hierarchies that had dominated society


*tips Pickelhaube*

Mein Herr


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 4, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> *tips Pickelhaube*
> 
> Mein Herr


The spike of that helmet can cause brain damage, that's why the Alt-Right is so autistic.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 4, 2019)

Well, I get why the fantasy of the Nazis is appealing, has anyone ever heard of a 1970s novel called The Iron Dream, by Norman Spinrad? 

It's an alternate history story where after World War 1 Hitler immigrated to the United States and becomes a successful science fiction author, writing "The Lord of The Swastika" which becomes a massive hit, this world's equivalent of Lord of The Rings or Star Wars and it's about a brave Chosen One hero taking on an evil race.

There's also a very good John Cusack movie from 2002 called Max that's about a young Adolf Hitler as an art student in 1918, John Cusack plays the titular Max, a Jewish art dealer and WW1 veteran who meets the young Adolf Hitler and sees his artwork of futuristic cityscapes with eagle motifs, he believes he has talent and potential as an artist, but Hitler gives an angry anti-semitic speech at a beer hall that riles up a crowd that wind up beating Max to death as he's on his way to discuss Hitler's future projects, Hitler, believing he has been stood up, leaves the cafe that was to be their meeting place in anger.

The point is, Hitler was a nerd, like us, and knew how to craft an appealing narrative and power fantasy, but he was one nerd who took things too far and a narrative is just that, a narrative, human beings are too flawed creatures to be able to craft a narrative that sums up the totality of reality, wanting to say "Jews are responsible for all the problems in the world" or "a person's race creates immutable characteristics" isn't really any different than saying "white men are responsible for all the problems in the world" or "a person's race determines their privilege status in society" or something like that.

Be wary of anyone who's offering you a too easy narrative of good guys vs bad guys and an easily identifiable enemy who is causing all the trouble, regardless of if they're coming at it from a left wing or right wing angle.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 4, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> look at these two jewish alt-history fantasy works that work to reinforce the mainstream historical orthodoxy and elaborate on jewish psychoanalytical memes about "muh paintings", "hitler was gay", "hitler was insecure", "hitler had no chill" and "hitler had a small penus"
> 
> also, be wary of anyone who's offering you a too easy narrative of good guys vs bad guys


whoa, you're an actual wahmen?


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 4, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> whoa, you're an actual wahmen?


Neither Spinrad or Cusack are Jewish, you twit.  Cusack is an Irish Catholic known for being accused many times of antisemitism for opposing the Israeli government's policy towards Palestine.  Come on, use that big Aryan brain for once.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 4, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Neither Spinrad or Cusack are Jewish, you twit.  Cusack is an Irish Catholic known for being accused many times of antisemitism for opposing the Israeli government's policy towards Palestine.  Come on, use that big Aryan brain for once.


Spinrad is jewish

Cusack is the lead actor and is not jewish, neither is the writer/director of Max, Menno Meyjes, but the producer, Andras Hamori, is an Hungarian jew


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 5, 2019)

I tell ya, sometimes I feel like fucking Yojimbo.

I go on some sites and get flak from SJWs, I go on here, I get in it with National Socialist types.

Playing both sides, I like that.

But I just have to trust my instincts and I just don't believe that people who aren't white are aliens, mutants or monsters, I feel bad for anyone who lacks the ability to empathize with another human being because they don't look like you.

Your lizard brain wants to tempt you into boiling everything down into "our tribe" versus "their tribe" because that's how we survived for so long, it's what we're accustomed to, but in the 21st century that sort of tribal thinking is a hindrance, humanity has too much power in it's hands now to not try to bridge the gaps between us.

Nazism, Communism, let's leave all that old bullshit in the 20th century where it belongs, it's fucking ridiculous that we're still fighting these battles that were already settled.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 5, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> Spinrad is jewish
> 
> Cusack is the lead actor and is not jewish, neither is the writer/director of Max, Menno Meyjes, but the producer, Andras Hamori, is an Hungarian jew


A jew? In the film industry?!


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 5, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> I tell ya, sometimes I feel like fucking Yojimbo.
> 
> I go on some sites and get flak from SJWs, I go on here, I get in it with National Socialist types.
> 
> Playing both sides, I like that.


yeah, that's called riding the fence while being high on Sargon's farts and it's a product of one's rootlessness while having all your creature comforts provided for, but in larger part a product of conformism, as it's the most prevalent, socially accepted, low energy mode of operating in today's society to get along without conflict (tangential, but women are the conformist, rejection averse sex and feel the pains of social rejection times more so than a man would - they're also the enforcers of conformity in society through social interaction and as the effective gatekeepers of sex, which is, for example, why they make for great tyrants in corporate middle management etc etc)

anyway, maybe if you were in tune with familial and communial feelings, you'd be able to extend those to your superfamily/-community (actual family, actual community, with a biological basis), and not be stuck in extremely online spaces regurgitating memes intended at large to unilaterally disarm European derived peoples and leave them helpless and degraded as a global minority with no spaces that are not under siege by the genetic interest of racial others (expansion and transformation of the environment to accord to their preferred mode of subsistence)

but I mean, who's white anyway, duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude


Dom Cruise said:


> Nazism, Communism, let's leave all that old bullshit in the 20th century where it belongs, it's fucking ridiculous that we're still fighting these battles that were already settled.


you forgot Zionism

or maybe you didn't - as is the intended consequence of this narrative

your use of Nazism and Communism are strawmen and stand-ins for huwhite grievances people today have, it's a "collectivism for me but not for thee", but coated in a language to make its supposed adherents feel uncool, unwise, socially out of step and foolhardy, and ultimately it's a form of gaslighting, like an abuser would - "your feelings and instincts are invalid, especially since it's the current year? you don't want to be like the last century Nazis, do you? they lost a war, you know, and Hitler had no chill and was missing a testicle - if only there'd been a jew to give him a vibe check like in that movie"


Your Weird Fetish said:


> A jew? In the film industry?!


exactly

I don't know why he'd even go there, it's not like I wouldn't be able to wiz out a jewish connection if there wasn't an obvious one, there isn't a movie in the industry that doesn't need to be approved by a jew


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 5, 2019)

I just want to comment how uncannily neo-fascist posts resemble SJW posts. Just substitute some buzzwords and racial identity and they're exactly the same.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 5, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> I just want to comment how uncannily neo-fascist posts resemble SJW posts. Just substitute some buzzwords and racial identity and they're exactly the same.


wtf I hate hitler now


----------



## spurger king (Oct 5, 2019)

What are you guys' thoughts about women/minorities?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 5, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> I just want to comment how uncannily neo-fascist posts resemble SJW posts. Just substitute some buzzwords and racial identity and they're exactly the same.



It's all just tribalism at the end of the day.

"Our group of inherently righteous thanks to their identity people are under siege by an evil conspiracy to suppress them"

Tribalism is an intoxicating narrative because in the past it was true, everyone did have their own little "tribes" that were in competition for food and resources, as the millenia wore on though a funny little thing happened called the industrial revolution and now in certain parts of the world we have plenty of food to go around, but old habits die hard and that instinct of wanting to see anyone who's not in your "group" as being rivals that must be wiped out remains.

It's the same reason why we have the obesity epidemic, your brain doesn't realize you have a surplus of food, so it wants to eat fatty foods, the stuff that lasts longer, because it doesn't know when you're next meal is.

Similarly because your brain doesn't know when your next meal is, it will tell you that any group that's different or unfamiliar to you is a dangerous rival.

Instinct helped mankind to survive, but now it's ironically holding us back.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Oct 5, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Of course, maybe I'm just being optimistic.



I am optimistic, though hope that the economy doesn't take a super shit as it is in those times that reactionaries thrive as Fascist Italy, Germany, Spain and Communist Russia and China have proven.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 5, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> "Our group of inherently righteous thanks to their identity people are under siege by an evil conspiracy to suppress them"


no, it's "our group *is* a group, it's valid, I belong in it by birth and it's righteous to act in accordance to the fact, as all do with nothing to stop them"

you haven't overcome instinct or group identity, you've just internalised a manufactured jewish one meant for you, that of an inhibited, deracinated bugperson, a rather typical example of a maladapted spiteful mutant acting to lower group fitness

if you're not white, it would also be your imperative to lower the group fitness of another, compounded by subconscious fears of being singled out and explicitly ostracised (the jewish multiracial mode - if the environment is "diverse" and has lots of conflict, I will not be singled out and am able to parasitise)


----------



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm not alt right, but it's lame how no one is addressing their points. There's a lot of "u r jus liek da odur guise". Hitler was a crazy German supremacist. He hated Slavs. I understand white nationalism, but the connection to Hitler always baffles me. White nationalist America defeated German supremacist Nazis.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 5, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> no, it's "our group *is* a group, it's valid, I belong in it by birth and it's righteous to act in accordance to the fact, as all do with nothing to stop them"
> 
> you haven't overcome instinct or group identity, you've just internalised a manufactured jewish one meant for you, that of an inhibited, deracinated bugperson, a rather typical example of a maladapted spiteful mutant acting to lower group fitness
> 
> if you're not white, it would also be your imperative to lower the group fitness of another, compounded by subconscious fears of being singled out and explicitly ostracised (the jewish multiracial mode - if the environment is "diverse" and has lots of conflict, I will not be singled out and am able to parasitise)



You'll notice I've been very respectful when debating with you and have avoided name calling and personal insults, but you, just like SJWs, always result to name calling and ad hominem attacks when you run out of actual arguments to make.

"bugperson"? "spiteful mutant"?

Really is fascinating the way you guys and SJWs mirror one another.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 5, 2019)

Alt-right is gay.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 5, 2019)

spurger king said:


> What are you guys' thoughts about women/minorities?


Some minority women are hot and I would have sex with them.



Gaylord Brachiosaurus said:


> I'm not alt right, but it's lame how no one is addressing their points. There's a lot of "u r jus liek da odur guise". Hitler was a crazy German supremacist. He hated Slavs. I understand white nationalism, but the connection to Hitler always baffles me. White nationalist America defeated German supremacist Nazis.


What would be the point? Think they'd actually listen? Anti-fascist stuff is sufficiently saturated in the real world that only the people that just really really wanna be fascists are gonna go for it. They've heard all the counter arguments and dismissed them.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 5, 2019)

Gaylord Brachiosaurus said:


> Hitler was a crazy German supremacist. He hated Slavs. I understand white nationalism, but the connection to Hitler always baffles me. White nationalist America defeated German supremacist Nazis.


grossly exaggerated as function of the mechanism of "inducing racial neurosis in midwits" lol, part of the jewish narrative that other ethnoses were in the same boat as them as a way of manufacturing kinship

beyond principled anti-bolshevism and old german war rivalry to bolster rhetoric, there was nothing to it - don't forget huwhite russians were, to a greater extent then than now, scandis/germanics themselves

without explicitly saying as much, such exaggerations hinge their effect on other nonsense, like the story of the Holocaust and Generalplan Ost

slavs, like the Romanians, Croats, Czechoslovakians, Georgians, and whomever else were aligned as nations or volunteered to fight with Germans, were given the hero peoples' treatment - the Axis army was the greatest pan-European fighting force ever to exist and none doing the fighting were deluded about what was at stake

tangentially, a little recognised fact, but the French were actually among the last, if not the last, to give up fighting in the Battle of Berlin defending Hitler's bunker, the 33rd Waffen Grenadier Division of the SS Charlemagne


Gaylord Brachiosaurus said:


> White nationalist America defeated German supremacist Nazis.


that's a comforting notion for someone not cool with Hitler being cool but having problematic thoughts otherwise, but that's just the nature of the US army as a huwhite European nation - then and still it's the native European Americans who feel strongly about their military tradition, some reaching as far back as the War of Northern Aggression

but it's not like Americans were cool with it, they were split and it took a lot of cajoling to create the pretexts to get involved - then they were drafted and ultimately did most of their fighting in the Pacific against people who weren't their genetic kin

though these traditions still live and it's predominantly huwhite Southern men who make up the bulk of fighting force, and it gets whiter the more demanding and specialised the roles get, those traditions are dying and it's not the case so much anymore - the US military has essentially become a make-work program for undesirables

it's ironic to think that at the time, huwhite American boys from KKK families were probably the most eager to volunteer to get a chance to go kill some Germans, and look how they're remembered in media today

that's the danger of the jewish mass media (it was jewish telegraph services that had had a stranglehold on international news and forming public opinion, Havas, Reuters and Wolff, the cartel remembered as the "The Ring", later broken in part with Germany shutting down Wolff - interesting stuff to read up on)


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 5, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> grossly exaggerated as function of the mechanism of "inducing racial neurosis in midwits" lol, part of the jewish narrative that other ethnoses were in the same boat as them as a way of manufacturing kinship
> 
> beyond principled anti-bolshevism and old german war rivalry to bolster rhetoric, there was nothing to it - don't forget huwhite russians were, to a greater extent then than now, scandis/germanics themselves
> 
> ...


Why do you hate Jews so much? A small minority of an elite population does not entail to the average practitioner of Hebrew faith. Your history sperging is perceived through a overbearing hatred of one religious belief. Your bigotry runs in parallel with Islamic extremists that want Israel eradicated from existence. On top of that, the people you despise live rent-free in your head so in a sense (((they))) are winning.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 5, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> You'll notice I've been very respectful when debating with you and have avoided name calling and personal insults, but you, just like SJWs, always result to name calling and ad hominem attacks when you run out of actual arguments to make.
> 
> "bugperson"? "spiteful mutant"?
> 
> Really is fascinating the way you guys and SJWs mirror one another.


well offense is taken, not given

I was merely describing a sort of person and how I feel about their ideas, it's kind of sort of definitely your problem if you identify with such a person and take offense to me feeling about them so

I think you're a bit brighter to come at me with a "you're running out of arguments if you ad hom me" - I don't feel that I have ad hommed, and to whatever extent that I have, the ad homs are like precious precious seasoning between akshual points I'm making, you should savour them

beyond all that, I don't think you've been arguing me much at all - I try to engage but you talk past me, so whatever

ps look up "spiteful mutant"



The Last Stand said:


> Why do you hate Jews so much? A small minority of an elite population does not entail to the average practitioner of Hebrew faith. Your history sperging is perceived through a overbearing hatred of one religious belief. Your bigotry runs in parallel with Islamic extremists that want Israel eradicated from existence. On top of that, the people you despise live rent-free in your head so in a sense (((they))) are winning.


don't give me the ol' switcharoo, jewishness is comprised both of ethnicity and religion, an ethnoreligion if you will - most all religions with a strong tradition are ethnoreligions to this day or have been retrofit to allow a degree of pseudo-universalism (yeah, you're welcome, but you're not us)

religion in the truest sense is inextricable from blood and goes along family lines - for example, I could step into a Russian Orthodox church and I'd be an odd one out all by myself, an ethnic other among families of ethnic kin, and would be treated as an outsider, as is in proper order

jews lovingly call their religious kin "the hatchery" - because cosmopolitan non-religious jews tend to not breed above replacement level and they provide the replacement and then some

and don't be so dramatic


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 5, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> ps look up "spiteful mutant"


Literally the first link on Google search results is some alt-right site that won't even load properly. 



			
				New American Government said:
			
		

> Due to humans being a highly social species, those with mutant, *spiteful mutations* will influence the genes of members of the society which do not have the mutant genes. A study on mice showed how this same mutant genes, aka “spiteful mutations” effect destroyed colonies of mice.



So @Dom Cruise is a "spiteful mutant" because they don't agree with your backwards logic of "racial superiority"? 



kaskadöör said:


> ewishness is comprised both of ethnicity and religion, an ethnoreligion if you will - most all religions with a strong tradition are ethnoreligions to this day or have been retrofit to allow a degree of pseudo-universalism *(yeah, you're welcome, but you're not us)*


Thank God, I don't want to be you. There are Jews that are Black, so that "ethnoreligion" claim is BS.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 5, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> well offense is taken, not given
> 
> I was merely describing a sort of person and how I feel about their ideas, it's kind of sort of definitely your problem if you identify with such a person and take offense to me feeling about them so
> 
> ...



I have been addressing you arguments directly.

I said that in my opinion I don't think any narrative of "us vs them" is going to be enough to encapsulate reality.

Your arguments have mainly been the same old apophenia about Jews, of looking at individual members of a group and assuming there must be some type of networked conspiracy between them up to no good.

I too am a member of a group, white, male and a gamer, that gets demonized and vilified a lot by people today, some yahoos looked at gaming culture and said "hey, have you ever noticed how most gamers tend to be white dudes?" and assumed that that was only because we were intentionally engaging in some conspiracy to keep others out.

I don't like that because I know it wasn't true, so because I have a shred of empathy I can surmise that for other groups that get demonized, like Jews, it's probably the same story.

And just because there are groups doesn't mean these groups have to be in conflict with one another, that they can't coexist, intermingle and have mutual respect for one another as human beings.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 5, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> Thank God, I don't want to be you. There are Jews that are Black, so that "ethnoreligion" claim is BS.


yeah, you can be a black jew, just not in our synagogue with us, the real jews, and not in our neighbourhood among JEWS, because we can't stand schwoogies and will call shomrim on your ass if you don't keep out, you know, *our own* jewish police force (also you're not really a jew, you're a deluded fucking circus freak transplanted here from africa but you do you because there's never too many shabbos goyim)

and the ethiopian jews in Israel? the ones they put on birth control/sterilised under the guise of giving vaccinations?


The Last Stand said:


> Literally the first link on Google search results is some alt-right site that won't even load properly.


I... forget about it


The Last Stand said:


> your backwards logic of "racial superiority"?


yeah yeah, that's me


Dom Cruise said:


> that that was only because we were intentionally engaging in some conspiracy to keep others out


akshually, that's just the pretense - the actual reason is the simple fact that you're white and male and have ceded so much ground in society that even your means of escapism are now on the chopping block for subversion

to take it at face value is to invite further abuse

gamer, rise up


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 5, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> grossly exaggerated as function of the mechanism of "inducing racial neurosis in midwits" lol, part of the jewish narrative that other ethnoses were in the same boat as them as a way of manufacturing kinship
> 
> beyond principled anti-bolshevism and old german war rivalry to bolster rhetoric, there was nothing to it - don't forget huwhite russians were, to a greater extent then than now, scandis/germanics themselves
> 
> ...


You've got to be memeing. Yeah the slavs welcomed the Germans as heroes that were saving them from the USSR until the Germans started carrying out Hitler's retarded anti-slav policies.



The Last Stand said:


> Thank God, I don't want to be you. There are Jews that are Black, so that "ethnoreligion" claim is BS.


To be fair wasn't it ages before Israel recognized these guys as even being jews?


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 5, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> You've got to be memeing. Yeah the slavs welcomed the Germans as heroes that were saving them from the USSR until the Germans started carrying out Hitler's exceptional anti-slav policies.


I specifically pointed out slaviks that were still engaging in desperate fighting beyond the point of hope and past the fall of Berlin

what were they fighting for so desperately? "anti-slav policies"?

what's not a meme, as per Kremlin archives, is soviets engaging in scorched earth strategies against their own peasantry (in German uniforms), because they were voluntarily lending aid to the advancing Germans

tbh I'm not that interested in preparing apologia for every single action in a war, and not that there is one to be made - the eastern front was ugly and partisans, not protected by rules of engagement protecting civilians, got it as bad as they gave it to the Germans - ultimately, it's Nazi Germany that stopped the Soviets from occupying the whole of Europe instead of just half of it


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 6, 2019)

What side had rules of engagement protecting civilians? Allies firebombed cities plenty.



kaskadöör said:


> what were they fighting for so desperately? "anti-slav policies"?


You can hate nazis and commies _at the same time_. Especially when both of them are fucking you over hard and invading your country.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 6, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> What side had rules of engagement protecting civilians? Allies firebombed cities plenty.


the Germans did, they were very particular, moral and motivated, and they followed them (civilian/partisan distinction, POW rules etc etc) - that's why you don't get stories of Germans raping that didn't end with an execution, but stories about Americans raping the French and the Dutch they were there to "liberate" are epidemic

besides allied firebombing, after the war the Americans created the DEF designation for German prisoners of war to bypass the Geneva convention, put them in camps (not what you'd imagine a camp, just a fenced area) and intentionally starved them to death, little short of a million men, though estimates vary


Your Weird Fetish said:


> You can hate nazis and commies _at the same time_. Especially when both of them are fucking you over hard and invading your country.


you can, I'm speaking about people who volunteered to fight for the National Socialist vision of Europe

you haven't met babushkas telling teary eyed stories of Germans bargaining for food and roof with their own surplus and luxury items after having driven away the rapist bolshevik mongols, and then having the mongols return - I have, fuck ♂ you


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 6, 2019)

Gaylord Brachiosaurus said:


> Hitler was a crazy German supremacist. He hated Slavs. I understand white nationalism, but the connection to Hitler always baffles me. White nationalist America defeated German supremacist Nazis.


This is a seriously bizarre argument. Hitler didn't think a lot of Slavs. He didn't particularly trust Slavs. But he and his officers were perfectly willing to work with Slavs who proved themselves to be working against the enemies of humanity, hence his near-universal support from emigrant Orthodox clerics except where they fell under the Zionist yoke in America, the same people who support our efforts in the Middle East (while Zionist scum like Ted Cruz call them unChristian for not supporting the murder of Christians by Zionist proxy forces).

Himmler praised the efforts of the Russian SS formations. Hitler was more skeptical of Slavs, due to his upbringing in the waning days of the Austro-Hungarian Empire. Unfortunate, but entirely understandable.

As for 'White nationalist America'.. what a load of garbage. Whatever the men of those armies felt in their hearts, they were fighting for a totally different cause. Calling those armies the armies of 'White nationalist America' would be as foolish as calling the US forces the Zionists sent to invade Iraq 'Anti-WMD armies'. Both forces fought for Judea and nothing else.


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 6, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> No, in my ideology the State exists to serve the race. That you think this only shows your poor grasp of National Socialism. And that ideal State would conserve more tradition than conservatism has - demonstrably, since as I've shown, the liberties you're afforded are given to you by the government, and it can choose to revoke them and use countless measures, legal or otherwise, as soon as you go against its wishes. This is how America has slid into the drain, because conservatism is incapable of actually conserving anything beyond abstract principles, and even those will be lost as the West declines. As I said before, conservatism is a conciliatory position.
> 
> Just as an aside, I find it pretty funny that you've conceded defeat, claimed there never was an argument, and then come back to argue some more, in this supposedly nonexistent argument lol. Seems you're pretty angry that some of us see through the conservative charade, and you can say "b-but muh individual rights" but it doesn't change the fundamental fact that _conservatism is cowardice and inertia masquerading as a principle._



Give me a fucking break, for surely you can't be serious? National Socialism is about as much about the conservation of "tradition" as your local ufo-contactee group, except it's much more aggressive in promoting things that have nothing to do with "tradition" of any kind. Nazi Germany had stuff like polygamy resorts for singles and literal baby factories(Lebensborn), it's upper echelons practiced a hodge-podge of occult practices based mostly on Theosophy and it was led by people like Himmler, who seriously believed that if the selective breeding program could be maintained for four generations, all Germans would develop psychic powers and be able to levitate and throw lightning bolts. In addition to this Himmler was convinced that he was the reincarnation of some 10th -century German king and took strategic advice from his ghost. 

I somehow can understand those people who look up to the Third Reich as a real-life Empire of Mystical Evil, led by literal wizard-kings and guarded by a brotherhood of psychic black knights, but I certainly don't understand that someone can confuse that to mean some kind of traditionalism.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 6, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> Give me a fucking break, for surely you can't be serious? National Socialism is about as much about the conservation of "tradition" as your local ufo-contactee group, except it's much more aggressive in promoting things that have nothing to do with "tradition" of any kind. Nazi Germany had stuff like polygamy resorts for singles and literal baby factories(Lebensborn), it's upper echelons practiced a hodge-podge of occult practices based mostly on Theosophy and it was led by people like Himmler, who seriously believed that if the selective breeding program could be maintained for four generations, all Germans would develop psychic powers and be able to levitate and throw lightning bolts. In addition to this Himmler was convinced that he was the reincarnation of some 10th -century German king and took strategic advice from his ghost.
> 
> I somehow can understand those people who look up to the Third Reich as a real-life Empire of Mystical Evil, led by literal wizard-kings and guarded by a brotherhood of psychic black knights, but I certainly don't understand that someone can confuse that to mean some kind of traditionalism.


But don't you see, "tradition" doesn't mean _tradition_, it means the aesthetic of traditions built around a thoroughly Modernist philosophy and spirituality!  Your Jew-corrupted mind clearly can't understand because you've been educated stupid.


----------



## Revo (Oct 6, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> I somehow can understand those people who look up to the Third Reich as a real-life Empire of Mystical Evil, led by literal wizard-kings and guarded by a brotherhood of psychic black knights, but I certainly don't understand that someone can confuse that to mean some kind of traditionalism.


Those people have short term memories,because they  forgot that usa , uk, france and other western countries  had invaded native continents, like America and Africa,before Hitler .


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 6, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> Give me a fucking break, for surely you can't be serious? National Socialism is about as much about the conservation of "tradition" as your local ufo-contactee group, except it's much more aggressive in promoting things that have nothing to do with "tradition" of any kind.


under the bullshit and lurid anecdotes crafted around Aryan esoterica, under the coating of his learned jewish neuroticism about expanding white birth rates surrounding his perspective on life-affirming, pro-natal policies (trying to shack up singles and encourage births - how novel, how not trad, how horrible!), there's a point in there for people to keep in mind

playing on your good nature to want to seek common ground by insisting nazis were traditionalists (the most extreme their window of discourse permits), and not beyond the pale, as is their assumed belief, is a trick set by your enemies who feign there's common ground to be found if you go there - but they were taught to hate Germans, they don't care for the language you go about using telling them not to - and they hate you, on principle, so no point going there in general

it's better to speak unapologetically - it's persuades those of the same mind, doesn't taint your point via the framework of permitted discourse of your opponent (ie fake & gay American cuckservatism and their notions of traditionalism), and forces your enemy to address your points in full genocidal glory instead of dancing around it with acceptable language and never saying outright that you are cancelled
-

but Saint is correct, and Bum Driller is talking past him like an autist - the former is referring to the preservation of a people and the preserving of tradition in a very real sense, by preserving those who birthed, live and carry the tradition into the future, and the latter is (intentionally?) completely out of his depth in a world of abstract ideas about what tradition is and neck deep in magic soil


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 6, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> Give me a fucking break, for surely you can't be serious? National Socialism is about as much about the conservation of "tradition" as your local ufo-contactee group, except it's much more aggressive in promoting things that have nothing to do with "tradition" of any kind. Nazi Germany had stuff like polygamy resorts for singles and literal baby factories(Lebensborn), it's upper echelons practiced a hodge-podge of occult practices based mostly on Theosophy and it was led by people like Himmler, who seriously believed that if the selective breeding program could be maintained for four generations, all Germans would develop psychic powers and be able to levitate and throw lightning bolts. In addition to this Himmler was convinced that he was the reincarnation of some 10th -century German king and took strategic advice from his ghost.
> 
> I somehow can understand those people who look up to the Third Reich as a real-life Empire of Mystical Evil, led by literal wizard-kings and guarded by a brotherhood of psychic black knights, but I certainly don't understand that someone can confuse that to mean some kind of traditionalism.


@kaskadöör pretty much nailed it, but yeah, the tradition retained by National Socialism is the tradition of blood and soil, and cultural traditions that Jews sought to stamp out, and replace with the Weimar culture which you can look up yourself - it's certainly in the interest of tradition to get rid of paedo brothels, for instance, since those were one of many disgusting Jewish cultural imports. The demands of the time were increased birthrates, since Judeo-Bolshevism was rising in the East and preparing to conquer Western Europe, so practical concerns of increasing birthrates took precedence. Although polygamy and premarital sex have always existed in Europe, so it doesn't really prove the point you're trying to make either way. Reincarnation and "magic" are recurrent themes in ancient European folklore and many great figures in the European tradition have believed in them. So again, you've failed to prove your point.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 6, 2019)

So is the English translation of Mein Kampf complete bullshit or are Hitler apologists just incapable of the tiny amount of reading between the lines required to understand what Hitler's policy towards the East was? I mean, the ones that don't already call slavs vodkaniggers that had it coming anyway.



Bum Driller said:


> I somehow can understand those people who look up to the Third Reich as a real-life Empire of Mystical Evil, led by literal wizard-kings and guarded by a brotherhood of psychic black knights,


That sounds really badass. wtf I love fascism now


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 6, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> @kaskadöör The demands of the time were increased birthrates, since Judeo-Bolshevism was rising in the East and preparing to conquer Western Europe, so practical concerns of increasing birthrates took precedence. Although polygamy and premarital sex have always existed in Europe, so it doesn't really prove the point you're trying to make either way. Reincarnation and "magic" are recurrent themes in ancient European folklore and many great figures in the European tradition have believed in them. So again, you've failed to prove your point.


the polygamous shit is straight up stalag-fiction tier nonsense intended to conjure in your head images of swingers and degenerates from jewish movies (jewish movies is kind of redundant, but whatever - relevant to realise how incesteous the complex of consensus manufacturing is) - polyamory/-gamy is non-reproductive, breeds contempt and destabilises society, it'd be completely contrary to the purposes of propagating stability and seeing to it that majority of men have a stake in the country (family, children, work, not worrying about sick shit creeping in in society)

I think this shit has a fair bit of origin in the very real origins of the early bolshevism, that actually did things like swapping peoples wives and kids as a flex and shit test of the loyalty of party members, but also as part of the ideology being the breakdown of family as the root of identity (this shit is all very jewish, then and now)

esotericism is a non-issue, it's common, omnipresent, it has no rhetorical effect on the initiated - German esotericists looked towards paganism, Wotan, aryanism, Atlantis, Hyporborea, Aldebaran, Ultima Thule etc etc, Americans cut the tips of their dicks so the screams of babies would deceive their God into thinking human sacrifices have been performed

YIKES


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 6, 2019)

I gotta admit the polygamy parties and worshiping Odin and Hitler liking women to shit on him stuff all sounds like the kind of made up sensationalism people love to hear about powerful figures.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 6, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> So is the English translation of Mein Kampf complete bullshit or are Hitler apologists just incapable of the tiny amount of reading between the lines


they are and they aren't, you aren't reading into the subtext of anything if the translation goofed up in the first place and you'll have a hard time doing it if it does do it justice (I could recommend you, but I don't think you're interested)

not to insult the whole English speaking world, but your language is kind of retarded in many ways and it gets worse with concepts that you're primed to perceive a certain way ie master race vs Herrenvolk: the former informs you quite differently, comes primed with the taboo of racial supremacy, but from the latter you can intuitively pull further meaning from and that meaning doesn't quite fit neatly into the commonly taught arc of the victory march of progressivism, from rubes to enlightened

reading a foreign language text is a minefield for such missing transfers of meaning and knowledge, and that's where one's conditioning starts to fill the gaps

Greeks had separate words for varieties of love and affection to capture their nuances and in a very fundamental way it informed how they formulated their thoughts; in English, progressives have the tools for monstrosities like "love is love" and to mean it in earnest


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 6, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> the polygamous shit is straight up stalag-fiction tier nonsense intended to conjure in your head images of swingers and degenerates from jewish movies (jewish movies is kind of redundant, but whatever - relevant to realise how incesteous the complex of consensus manufacturing is) - polyamory/-gamy is non-reproductive, breeds contempt and destabilises society, it'd be completely contrary to the purposes of propagating stability and seeing to it that majority of men have a stake in the country (family, children, work, not worrying about sick shit creeping in in society)
> 
> I think this shit has a fair bit of origin in the very real origins of the early bolshevism, that actually did things like swapping peoples wives and kids as a flex and shit test of the loyalty of party members, but also as part of the ideology being the breakdown of family as the root of identity (this shit is all very jewish, then and now)
> 
> ...


That has nothing to do with circumcision and I suspect you know it.  Furthermore, I suspect that you _know_ you know it, but you aren't interested in truth or falsehood, regardless of your claims to the contrary.  If it harms your cause, it is to be rejected, and if it helps your cause, it is to be accepted, regardless of the actual truth value.  Truth is secondary to victory and defense of the ideology.  This is typical of the diseased mindset of a fanatic: if your beliefs do not align with the facts, you must change the facts to fit your beliefs.  Jews are evil, therefore everything they do and say is proof of their evil.  Jews live in the ghettos- see, they keep to themselves because of their contempt and hatred for gentiles!  Jews try to join the body cultural- see how the perfidious Jew seeks to infiltrate the gentiles to poison them with his lies!  Jews practice their faith- the Jew worships his demonic false God.  Jews forsake their faith- the Jew believes nothing and serves only himself.  Jews adopt Christianity- the Jew tries to hide its nature, pilpul, pilpul!  Jews live amongst Gentiles- Foreign invaders, crawl back to your own nations or we will destroy you!  Jews return to Israel- the Jews scheme in their homeland to harm us and oppress the Palestinian, they must be destroyed!
Despite whatever rationales you speak about how you simply want Jews out of your land, or despise their culture rather than them, the truth is that your ideology will not be satisfied until every last Jew is slaughtered.  And then you will have to pick a new group to blame all the ills of society on.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 6, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> That has nothing to do with circumcision and I suspect you know it.  Furthermore, I suspect that you _know_ you know it, but you aren't interested in truth or falsehood, regardless of your claims to the contrary.  If it harms your cause, it is to be rejected, and if it helps your cause, it is to be accepted, regardless of the actual truth value.  Truth is secondary to victory and defense of the ideology.  This is typical of the diseased mindset of a fanatic: if your beliefs do not align with the facts, you must change the facts to fit your beliefs.  Jews are evil, therefore everything they do and say is proof of their evil.  Jews live in the ghettos- see, they keep to themselves because of their contempt and hatred for gentiles!  Jews try to join the body cultural- see how the perfidious Jew seeks to infiltrate the gentiles to poison them with his lies!  Jews practice their faith- the Jew worships his demonic false God.  Jews forsake their faith- the Jew believes nothing and serves only himself.  Jews adopt Christianity- the Jew tries to hide its nature, pilpul, pilpul!  Jews live amongst Gentiles- Foreign invaders, crawl back to your own nations or we will destroy you!  Jews return to Israel- the Jews scheme in their homeland to harm us and oppress the Palestinian, they must be destroyed!
> Despite whatever rationales you speak about how you simply want Jews out of your land, or despise their culture rather than them, the truth is that your ideology will not be satisfied until every last Jew is slaughtered.  And then you will have to pick a new group to blame all the ills of society on.


, so much jewish fragility

edit: ok, I'll elaborate

before everything else, at the heart of the dysfunction is a very simple thing - jews don't police their own, end of

intertribal relations depend on the ability for tribes to self-police - when someone acts out of line, his own kin bring him in line - a murder of another is answered by the offender's own to deliver satisfaction to the victimised party

jews don't operate in this manner, Europeans do

jewish history is a ceaseless saga of trying get one over the gentile, of attaching themselves to the upper echelons of gentile power as the "power behind power", of parasitising and corrupting

jewish usury is an exploitation of gentile labour

jewish law is an exploitation of gentile justice

jewish ideologies are all attempts to assume control of gentile societies with jews themselves at the top, controlling both sides of the debate

Israel is a safe harbour for international jewish criminals, it does not extradite, not even at the request of the US

everywhere jews are, everywhere they go, jews push and push and push and push - it's called chutzpah, audacity, and they celebrate it


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 6, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Well, I'm not so cynical to believe that separation is inevitable, it worked for decades, if people could just learn to tune out the reactionaries, why couldn't it continue to work?
> 
> I hate to pull the "current year" card but it is the 21st century, mankind doesn't have to live the same way it's always lived forever, there can be an appropriate raising of consciousness just like we learned that washing our hands kills germs, we can learn good, new habits.
> 
> ...



You're right, we have changed a lot. However, it's been mostly in the fields of science and technology. The fundamentals of human nature haven't changed. Charlie Chaplin's speech at the end of "The Great Dictator" talked of the "aeroplane" and "radio" bringing mankind together. But that didn't stop WWII from happening.

You're acting in good faith and it was good talking with you. If you're interested feel free to listen to/watch the several videos I posted in my previous several posts in this thread. They cover far more than I have here and much more articulately than I can.


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 6, 2019)

@kaskadöör @Saint Mengele :

Look, I know the point you guys are coming from, for once upon a time I trod a similar path. Fumes of racial supremacy are one hell of a drug, I give you that. But just like huffing any other fumes, they rot your brain and make you think the darndest things. And that is what the people peddling such vices are going after. You are nothing but a tool and a building block for someone elses ambitions, and should your "leaders" ever get to the power, people like you are the first to get the bullet.



kaskadöör said:


> , so much jewish fragility
> 
> edit: ok, I'll elaborate
> 
> ...




I'm confused, for you apparently forgot to mention that they drink the blood of the innocent gentile babies also. What gives?

Have you ever thought out that the jews might not have become bankers and practiced usury IF anything else would have been available to them in the medieval Europe(To be fair, they did some menial jobs too, but no-one remembers that because it can't be used to attack them)? Rest of that bullshit is so far out there that there really isn't point to continue discussion. Suffice to say that you've managed to reach the same levels of "enlightenment" as this one dude I knew years ago, who used to tell me: "Don't you see? It's not enough that we hate all foreigners, we also must devote all our waking moments to thinking about them!"


----------



## Recoil (Oct 6, 2019)

nibbas in this thread actually fell for the natsoc meme.

Be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> Have you ever thought out that the jews might not have become bankers and practiced usury IF anything else would have been available to them in the medieval Europe


oh come on, seriously?

the natural jewish mode of subsistence is women working while the men lay around studying their holy texts and debating how to circumvent their God's laws (and it's not judged by the merits of one's arguments, by the way, but who jews the other jew the best and is largely performative) - I am not exaggerating, I am not being funny, I am not being outrageous, jews have absolutely no qualms about this shit themselves






their populations are extremely "top" heavy, meaning they produce an abundance of people inclined to intellectual work (kike shit, not work), but they don't produce labourers - jews HATE physical labour and jews don't build successful countries on their own because their genes are skewed in such a way that they do not produce the population segments necessary for the formation of a state from the bottom up - left on their own they'd kike each other to death

they need a host, they need to parasitise, and they need to not integrate so as not to become dissolute in the process


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> the polygamous shit is straight up stalag-fiction tier nonsense intended to conjure in your head images of swingers and degenerates from jewish movies (jewish movies is kind of redundant, but whatever - relevant to realise how incesteous the complex of consensus manufacturing is) - polyamory/-gamy is non-reproductive, breeds contempt and destabilises society, it'd be completely contrary to the purposes of propagating stability and seeing to it that majority of men have a stake in the country (family, children, work, not worrying about sick shit creeping in in society)


They had some strange breeding programs,


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> They had some strange breeding programs,


is the issue that their breeding programs were particularly strange among the breeding programs of the world or that breeding programs are strange in themselves?  tbh I'm not seeing the issue either way

I don't think women see an issue, either, being that erotic fantasy works like "The Handmaid's Tale" make them gush uncontrollably


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> is the issue that their breeding programs were particularly strange among the breeding programs of the world or that breeding programs are strange in themselves?  tbh I'm not seeing the issue either way
> 
> I don't think women see an issue, either, being that erotic fantasy works like "The Handmaid's Tale" make them gush uncontrollably


Taboo is a massive aphrodisiac. So they gush uncontrollably in part because they do see an issue. It's why interracial porn searches are more popular in the deep south, and why so many jews actually have a nazi fetish.


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> is the issue that their breeding programs were particularly strange among the breeding programs of the world or that breeding programs are strange in themselves?  tbh I'm not seeing the issue either way
> 
> I don't think women see an issue, either, being that erotic fantasy works like "The Handmaid's Tale" make them gush uncontrollably



To my knowledge, no other country has had a system of baby-factories, where single women wait in line to be impregnated by "racially pure" males. Then again, people like you probably get a boner from that as it's probably only way you could score some poon. It's probably also "traditional", whatever that word means anymore.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 7, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> To my knowledge, no other country has had a system of baby-factories, where single women wait in line to be impregnated by "racially pure" males. Then again, people like you probably get a boner from that as it's probably only way you could score some poon. It's probably also "traditional", whatever that word means anymore.


It used to be more of an adhoc affair in the midst of a city's sacking, really.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Taboo is a massive aphrodisiac. So they gush uncontrollably in part because they do see an issue. It's why interracial porn searches are more popular in the deep south, and why so many jews actually have a nazi fetish.


it's a joke, ya dip

good of you to bring up interracial porn, though, maybe you could make some more points for me - maybe, like, how pornography become a matter of free speech in the US or something, I'm sure it was anyone but the jews who made it happen


Bum Driller said:


> To my knowledge, no other country has had a system of baby-factories, where single women wait in line to be impregnated by "racially pure" males. Then again, people like you probably get a boner from that as it's probably only way you could score some poon. It's probably also "traditional", whatever that word means anymore.


that too was a joke, ya goof


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> it's a joke, ya dip
> 
> good of you to bring up interracial porn, though, maybe you could make some more points for me - maybe, like, how pornography become a matter of free speech in the US or something, I'm sure it was anyone but the jews who made it happen


Pornography isn't considered free speech in the US but it should be and if the Jews make it happen then I will add it to my list of praises of their people.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Pornography isn't considered free speech in the US but it should be and if the Jews make it happen then I will add it to my list of praises of their people.


shit, I forgot most of you are cumbrains lol


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> shit, I forgot most of you are cumbrains lol


Like you don't have a folder of anime waifus performing bizarre sex acts.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> Africans migrated willingly and fought wars among themselves over getting access to the Dutch who had settled there



The Dutch had not settled the entirety of South Africa before the Bantus, you dumb fuck. They had barely even gotten past the coast.



Your Weird Fetish said:


> Taboo is a massive aphrodisiac. So they gush uncontrollably in part because they do see an issue. It's why interracial porn searches are more popular in the deep south, and why so many jews actually have a nazi fetish.



Can confirm, have slave fetish


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 7, 2019)

Africa's really big. IIRC parts of it settled by the Dutch were largely uninhabited. Other parts also settled by the Dutch had pre-existing inhabitants in great numbers, however not necessarily the same people that are there now.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> The Dutch had not settled the entirety of South Africa before the Bantus, you dumb fuck. They had barely even gotten past the coast.


what? how does that in any way contradict me? and why are you so upset?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 7, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> And then you will have to pick a new group to blame all the ills of society on.



This is the chilling thing about it, let's say the Nazis got their way and eliminated every last Jew, then what? Do you think that kind of blood lust that wants to exterminate an entire group of people is going to stop at just one?

Nope, it would continue, it would then target other races, then it would be about who is the "most" white, the most "pure" and on and on until the entire human race would render itself extinct.


This is in fact similar to a problem I have with the SJW/Marxist/Communist mindset, where does it end? How far do you take the quest for perfect "equality" before you've created a Harrison Bergeron type scenario? Or worse, a full on Jim Jones style mass suicide because the world will never live up to the insane standards of lunatic SJWs.

And that I think is the core problem I have with Nazism/fascism and Marxism/Communism, that fanatical quest for some sort of perfect "ideal" whether it's an ideal of some kind of perfect "equality" or an ideal of some kind of perfect "racial purity"

Because simply, it's not a perfect world we live in, that sort of fanaticism can only become a destructive force in the long run when people want to force it onto an imperfect world and take it to it's logical extremes, which in both respects can only be anti-human and anti-life, because if you have some sort of uncompromising ideal of "perfection" that imperfect human beings will never live up to, how long until you earmark the human race itself for destruction?

In other words, be wary of any sort of fanatical movement that offers you Utopian dreams of some "perfect" society so long as you give up your individuality and march in line with some group and never, ever question things, because that dream is sure to turn into a nightmare.




TitanWest said:


> You're right, we have changed a lot. However, it's been mostly in the fields of science and technology. The fundamentals of human nature haven't changed. Charlie Chaplin's speech at the end of "The Great Dictator" talked of the "aeroplane" and "radio" bringing mankind together. But that didn't stop WWII from happening.
> 
> You're acting in good faith and it was good talking with you. If you're interested feel free to listen to/watch the several videos I posted in my previous several posts in this thread. They cover far more than I have here and much more articulately than I can.



Human nature hasn't changed and human nature is flawed, because as I said it's not a perfect world we live in.

But on the flip side to what I said above, the imperfection of the world doesn't mean we give into despair and just throw our hands up and give up on life, on the contrary we should always work to the betterment of mankind and trying to create peace between different groups and cultures is just part of what we do in modern civilization, going against base human nature has always been what we do with civilization, so why stop now?

But it's only when we give into that sort of fanaticism I mentioned do we lose sight of reality and that's when we do more harm to ourselves than good.


----------



## MZ 052 (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> the polygamous shit is straight up stalag-fiction tier nonsense intended to conjure in your head images of swingers and degenerates from jewish movies (jewish movies is kind of redundant, but whatever - relevant to realise how incesteous the complex of consensus manufacturing is) - polyamory/-gamy is non-reproductive, breeds contempt and destabilises society, it'd be completely contrary to the purposes of propagating stability and seeing to it that majority of men have a stake in the country (family, children, work, not worrying about sick shit creeping in in society)
> 
> I think this shit has a fair bit of origin in the very real origins of the early bolshevism, that actually did things like swapping peoples wives and kids as a flex and shit test of the loyalty of party members, but also as part of the ideology being the breakdown of family as the root of identity (this shit is all very jewish, then and now)
> 
> ...


I know his premise is incorrect, but the Lebensborn program was real even if he did misrepresent it, the SS were allowed multiple wives, and I was showing that his argument wouldn't make sense even if it was exactly as he said seeing as numerous European traditions incorporated polygamy.


Bum Driller said:


> @kaskadöör @Saint Mengele :
> 
> Look, I know the point you guys are coming from, for once upon a time I trod a similar path. Fumes of racial supremacy are one hell of a drug, I give you that. But just like huffing any other fumes, they rot your brain and make you think the darndest things. And that is what the people peddling such vices are going after. You are nothing but a tool and a building block for someone elses ambitions, and should your "leaders" ever get to the power, people like you are the first to get the bullet.
> 
> ...


I read that entire thing and I didn't see a single cogent point, although I'd agree there's no point continuing discussion since there's no point in you continuing to make weak attacks against something you have barely a surface understanding of


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 7, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> I read that entire thing and I didn't see a single cogent point, although I'd agree there's no point continuing discussion since there's no point in you continuing to make weak attacks against something you have barely a surface understanding of



Obviously then understanding of the written language is not required from the members of the Herrenvolk.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Saint Mengele said:


> I know his premise is incorrect, but the Lebensborn program was real even if he did misrepresent it, the SS were allowed multiple wives, and I was showing that his argument wouldn't make sense even if it was exactly as he said seeing as numerous European traditions incorporated polygamy.


oh sure, and I didn't contradict him to that end, I was arguing the point behind the point, which is the implication of "you da real degenerates, tradboy - btw I don't care about traditionalism myself and have nothing but contempt for the notion, but I invoke it to make you do what I want you to do"

as if reproduction in itself is ghoulish, as if leftover women today wouldn't line up if prime aryan jizz was on tap as part of a government program or if the state was handing out state mandated husbands for the purposes of upgrading the gene pool, as if, if it were ever to be, such a program would not be penned by a woman

it's all so tiresome


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> oh sure, and I didn't contradict him to that end, I was arguing the point behind the point, which is the implication of "you da real degenerates, tradboy - btw I don't care about traditionalism myself and have nothing but contempt for the notion, but I invoke it to make you do what I want you to do"
> 
> as if reproduction in itself is ghoulish, as if leftover women today wouldn't line up if prime aryan jizz was on tap as part of a government program or if the state was handing out state mandated husbands for the purposes of upgrading the gene pool, as if, if it were ever to be, such a program would not be penned by a woman
> 
> it's all so tiresome


Yes, I am certain that all women truly desire being fucked by you and kept barefoot and pregnant.  Any woman denying that is simply displaying false consciousness Jewish brainwashing.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Yes, I am certain that all women truly desire being fucked by you and kept barefoot and pregnant.  Any woman denying that is simply displaying false consciousness Jewish brainwashing.


yeah, boiiiii

no, I have no such conceit, nor do I place myself at the bottom or outside of the pecking order and relate to the matter of racial genetic health and character by spiting the topmost aspirational types (ie, like you do)

and it's not that all women desire being fucked by me and kept barefoot and pregnant, it's more the case that they desire the comfort and security of being fucked by someone who's able to afford and to assert themselves to keep them barefoot and pregnant, a common misfire resulting in picking dysfunctional men and abusers and the like, people who put out the superficial signals of possessing those abilities (why people used to arrange marriages with foresight regarding dynasty/wealth and why it resulted in successful monogamous pair bonding, yo, instead of letting foxes in the henhouse)


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> yeah, boiiiii
> 
> no, I have no such conceit, nor do I place myself at the bottom or outside of the pecking order and relate to the matter of racial genetic health and character by spiting the topmost aspirational types (ie, like you do)
> 
> and it's not that all women desire being fucked by me and kept barefoot and pregnant, it's more the case that they desire the comfort and security of being fucked by someone who's able to afford and to assert themselves to keep them barefoot and pregnant, a common misfire resulting in picking dysfunctional men and abusers and the like, people who put out the superficial signals of possessing those abilities (why people used to arrange marriages with foresight regarding dynasty/wealth and why it resulted in successful monogamous pair bonding, yo, instead of letting foxes in the henhouse)



Ok, I must admit that I'm at the loss of words here. But it's mainly because I have never met a member of the Aryan race so inept at producing grammatically correct language.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> Ok, I must admit that I'm at the loss of words here. But it's mainly because I have never met a member of the Aryan race so inept at producing grammatically correct language.


well, you've met one now, bitch, straight aryan 100% legit with pulp, sheeeeit

ps every time you do the "master race" dig at someone in a seething manner, God beams a nigger from Chicago to Paradise

u da real monster, dog


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 7, 2019)

So just to be clear, @kaskadöör your position is that any implication that Slavs are inferior in Mein Kampf is an artifact of translation?


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> So just to be clear, @kaskadöör your position is that *any implication* that Slavs are inferior in Mein Kampf is an artifact of translation?


no

and why are you trying to jew me like that? have you no shame? aak aak aak, trying to make me a shonda fur di goyim?

anyway, and I had hoped you'd already gathered as much, my position is that the question is more complicated than that, that inferiority/superiority as you use it are conceptually lacking, strawmanning and or just straight up poisoned - I could get into it (what is inferior? what is slav? :bigthink: ), but this shit is too far down in the weeds enough to start entertaining bad faith raceposting with someone who is just waiting to pounce on me when and if I say something that they think is especially retarded and I, like the dumb goy that I am, have to start good faith posting in an effort to bring them to the level

this is all a big display on how the only tools to invalidate huwhite self-interest (identitarianism, alt-right etc) are historic narratives of jewish victimisation and their myth complex surrounding WW2 - you lot automatically go there... and it's funny, the jews never talk about you in this manner, do they? nah, they write shit like "The Authoritarian Personality" and apply it on every level of gentile society - they hate you, and that's when they take you into consideration at all, they do not reciprocate your feelings or your vision of a "brotherhood of humanity", they see it as a weakness and an opportunity - they think you are mad gay, dog

excuse me, I'm having a heated "deep thoughts" moment

now, beyond the contents of the book, ultimately the thing is just an autobiographical manifesto from a man in prison, pondering about how to moralise the Germans and his thoughts on how guys should be dudes - the book is lionised, demonised, but it's just a fucking book, m8, and it's not what set or kept the Germanics and other heroes of the last century in motion and it's not a script for how things turned out, obviously


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 7, 2019)

So race and concepts of inferiority and superiority are really complicated when it comes to slavs but not niggers is what I'm getting.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> So race and concepts of inferiority and superiority are really complicated when it comes to slavs but not niggers is what I'm getting.


lmao, what a dud, glad I didn't relax and think you gave a shit

nigs "r" not us

t. euros of the world


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> lmao, what a dud, glad I didn't relax and think you gave a shit
> 
> nigs "r" not us
> 
> t. euros of the world


Slav(e)s aren't us either, it's literally in the name.
t. the Nazi party.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 7, 2019)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Slav(e)s aren't us either, it's literally in the name.
> t. the Nazi party.


, you're sort of getting it

a retarded way of getting there, and of course you'll draw the wrong conclusions from it, but good job!


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 7, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> lmao, what a dud, glad I didn't relax and think you gave a shit
> 
> nigs "r" not us
> 
> t. euros of the world


How do you feel about Finns and Sami?


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 8, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> This is the chilling thing about it, let's say the Nazis got their way and eliminated every last Jew, then what? Do you think that kind of blood lust that wants to exterminate an entire group of people is going to stop at just one?
> 
> Nope, it would continue, it would then target other races, then it would be about who is the "most" white, the most "pure" and on and on until the entire human race would render itself extinct.



Jews weren't scapegoated though. By their own admission Jews were expelled from 109 different countries (And that's only counting European ones and not independent Counties. You could get up to 300+ doing that). Can all those 109 countries be scapegoating Jews? The Amish and Aromanians never got kicked out of 109+ countries.









						Patrick Little, De-ZOGging Specialist
					

Culture of Critique for Normies (Full)




					www.bitchute.com
				












						Ben Shapiro's Nationalism HYPOCRISY
					

Since James Allsup's channel has been deleted, I've decided to reupload his old videos in order to give attention to the important issues he brought to light...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Imgur
					

Post with 1 views.




					imgur.com


----------



## Gaylord Brachiosaurus (Oct 8, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> Jews weren't scapegoated though. By their own admission Jews were expelled from 109 different countries (And that's only counting European ones and not independent Counties. You could get up to 300+ doing that). Can all those 109 countries be scapegoating Jews? The Amish and Aromanians never got kicked out of 109+ countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Patrick Little is a fucking joke. You look like a fucking schizo if you walk around (NY of all places I believe) with a sign that says "Jews rape kids". Even if that's true, that's not how you convince anyone, fucking retards.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 8, 2019)

TitanWest said:


> Jews weren't scapegoated though. By their own admission Jews were expelled from 109 different countries (And that's only counting European ones and not independent Counties. You could get up to 300+ doing that). Can all those 109 countries be scapegoating Jews? The Amish and Aromanians never got kicked out of 109+ countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that they don't hate all kinds of other people, it's just Jews consistently have money to take before you kick them out.


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 8, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> no
> 
> and why are you trying to jew me like that? have you no shame? aak aak aak, trying to make me a shonda fur di goyim?
> 
> ...




You do know that this is intellectually dishonest bullshit, don't you? It's common knowledge at this point that the end goal of the Third Reich was the total extermination of Slavic peoples, conquest of their lands and eventual repopulation of those areas by German people. Whether this is stated specifically in Mein Kampf is irrelevant, as other historical documents point this out.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 8, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> How do you feel about Finns and Sami?


they drink too much coffee

am I supposed to spaz out at them for being mongols or something? if you're interested in my hot takes on the fins and ugrimugrians around and beyond Peipussee, maybe you should post your inquiries straight on my profile (where I'll ignore them, but at least it won't be shitting up the thread and inviting me to shit on top of it)


Bum Driller said:


> It's common knowledge at this point that the end goal of the Third Reich was the total extermination of Slavic peoples conquest of their lands and eventual repopulation of those areas by German people


not true, because it didn't happen, and ya know, because it is retarded on its face - slavoexterminism is a postwar soviet creation strung together from anti-russian bluster, fantasy and "subtext", just like the other hoax concerning the levantines

antislav rhetoric, which wasn't what you think it was, changed, and a lot of it had to do with the very fact slavs everywhere volunteered to join the German war effort - they found allies where they were expecting resistance, some even too eager (specifically the Romanians, go read up on Codreanu and his Iron Guard)

why come at me with stuff I've already given a once-over? read the posts instead of just rating them, you giant pile of salt


Bum Driller said:


> Whether this is stated specifically in Mein Kampf is irrelevant


my point exactly


Bum Driller said:


> as other historical documents point this out.


but then you fucked it up

wrap your head around this


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 8, 2019)

Gaylord Brachiosaurus said:


> Patrick Little is a fucking joke. You look like a fucking schizo if you walk around (NY of all places I believe) with a sign that says "Jews rape kids". Even if that's true, that's not how you convince anyone, fucking exceptional individuals.


you're right

but then


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 8, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> they drink too much coffee
> 
> am I supposed to spaz out at them for being mongols or something? if you're interested in my hot takes on the fins and ugrimugrians around and beyond Peipussee, maybe you should post your inquiries straight on my profile (where I'll ignore them, but at least it won't be shitting up the thread and inviting me to shit on top of it)
> 
> ...



Alfred Rosenberg, one of the central ideologues of the Nazi party, did state very clearly in his private correspondence, that "it's irrelevant what cultural traditions we allow our Estonian allies to practice, as we will inevitably dispose of them after the war.".

Try to wrap your head around this: To the Nazi Germany, all other ethnic groups were inferior to Germans, some more, some less. Norwegians, Swiss, Austrians, Swedes, Finns and Danes were deemed "Aryan enough" to be allowed to marry and interbreed with, but ultimately in regards to all the others their stance was that alliances of convenience could be made, but ultimately these "allies" were seen only as a cannon fodder and useful idiots, to be disposed of once their usefulness had run it's course.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 8, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> It's not that they don't hate all kinds of other people, it's just Jews consistently have money to take before you kick them out.







http://archive.md/GNpau


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 8, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> Alfred Rosenberg, one of the central ideologues of the Nazi party, did state very clearly in his private correspondence, that "it's irrelevant what cultural traditions we allow our Estonian allies to practice, as we will inevitably dispose of them after the war.".
> 
> Try to wrap your head around this: To the Nazi Germany, all other ethnic groups were inferior to Germans, some more, some less. Norwegians, Swiss, Austrians, Swedes, Finns and Danes were deemed "Aryan enough" to be allowed to marry and interbreed with, but ultimately in regards to all the others their stance was that alliances of convenience could be made, but ultimately these "allies" were seen only as a cannon fodder and useful idiots, to be disposed of once their usefulness had run it's course.


hey retard, Alfred Rosenberg, an Estonian born Baltic German who married an ethnic Estonian, didn't write in fucking English and even in English he's referring to the Estonian "culture and practices", whatever that means because you're pulling it out of context of whatever issue he's addressing, and not to the disposal of Estonians themselves (are you actually getting this from somewhere or are you making it up?)

you seem to be engaging in the exact thing I was describing to you to be the mechanism behind these retarded narratives

Estonia was at different points in history a territory of Germans, his perspective isn't some great spooky reveal, neither in the context of history in general, of his history in particular (being descendant of people who once lorded over Estonian peasantry) or in the context of the National Socialist Germany's war ambitions - "yeah, they'll be one of our territories and they'll be more German than not at all"


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 8, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> hey exceptional individual, Alfred Rosenberg, an Estonian born Baltic German who married an ethnic Estonian, didn't write in fucking English and even in English he's referring to the Estonian "culture and practices", whatever that means because you're pulling it out of context of whatever issue he's addressing, and not to the disposal of Estonians themselves (are you actually getting this from somewhere or are you making it up?)
> 
> you seem to be engaging in the exact thing I was describing to you to be the mechanism behind these exceptional narratives
> 
> Estonia was at different points in history a territory of Germans, his perspective isn't some great spooky reveal, neither in the context of history in general, of his history in particular (being descendant of people who once lorded over Estonian peasantry) or in the context of the National Socialist Germany's war ambitions - "yeah, they'll be one of our territories and they'll be more German than not at all"




Your naivete and idealism about the good nature of Nazi Germany is almost hilarious. Rosenberg quote was from some historical study I read about him years ago, and I quoted it purely from memory, so it's not probably word-to-word exact, yet the content is. But of course it must be Jewish propaganda, just like everything else that doesn't paint your utopia in the best possible light.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 8, 2019)

I like the Jews and am glad that the allies won in the second world war. Islam is alright and just needs a reformation to be better. Brown people are a-okay. Ethnostates are dumb and being opposed to race mixing is literally ignoring the benefits of other races genes. White only eugenicists are stupid and their theoretical ubermensch would lose against my theoretical ubermensch in a fight.


----------



## popnloch ness monster (Oct 8, 2019)

Bum Driller said:


> Your naivete and idealism about the good nature of Nazi Germany is almost hilarious.


guy, you just tried to jew me epic style, got caught with your pants off, and that's all you have to say?


Bum Driller said:


> Rosenberg quote was from some historical study I read about him years ago, and I quoted it purely from memory, so it's not probably word-to-word exact, yet the content is. But of course it must be Jewish propaganda, just like everything else that doesn't paint your utopia in the best possible light.


yeah yeah, the man who was never found referring to the extermination of jews was found referring to the disposal of Estonians

you're a shameless sped


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 8, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I like the Jews and am glad that the allies won in the second world war. Islam is alright and just needs a reformation to be better. Brown people are a-okay. Ethnostates are dumb and being opposed to race mixing is literally ignoring the benefits of other races genes. White only eugenicists are stupid and their theoretical ubermensch would lose against my theoretical ubermensch in a fight.


It's ok to have ethnostates if people want them. But not everywhere has to be one.


----------



## Bum Driller (Oct 8, 2019)

kaskadöör said:


> guy, you just tried to jew me epic style, got caught with your pants off, and that's all you have to say?



Simply by continuing to talk you prove my point, and that is enough for me. Previously I said "almost hilarious", for in truth I don't consider such lack of self-awareness funny, just fucking sad. SAD.


----------



## Ambidextype (Oct 8, 2019)

This is the sad state of affair where we talk on and on about irrelevant issue whether Hitler had a point about jews whether holocaust was real or not whether ideas of nazi that aryans were superior race or not, it matters me not. It doesn't interest me a slightest. I don't even need to read a mein Kampf to understand there are SOME jews in america that reinforce the stereotype about jewish characters.

I understand about certain points made by Alt-right like but I don't really get the ethno-nationalist point of view.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Oct 8, 2019)

There were many jewish assholes I'm sure. It didn't warrant WW2.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 8, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Islam is alright and just needs a reformation to be better.


No reformation will be conducted upon Islam, you infidel pervert.


----------



## TitanWest (Oct 11, 2019)

Gaylord Brachiosaurus said:


> Patrick Little is a fucking joke. You look like a fucking schizo if you walk around (NY of all places I believe) with a sign that says "Jews rape kids". Even if that's true, that's not how you convince anyone, fucking exceptional individuals.



The video is about "Culture of Critique" not Pat Little.



Your Weird Fetish said:


> It's not that they don't hate all kinds of other people, it's just Jews consistently have money to take before you kick them out.



How did they get all that money in such a short time span? It doesn't just appear where ever Jews go. The Jews cozied up with the royals, practiced usury, and acted as the "power-behind-the-throne" to monarchs who oppressed their people. Then through pressure of the masses or a new leadership ascending the Jews were expelled.

And how come gypsies get expelled too? They're poor. But just like Jews they use and abuse their host nation.



Your Weird Fetish said:


> There were many jewish assholes I'm sure. It didn't warrant WW2.



They killed tens of millions in the USSR. Gulags. Holodomor. Ana Pauker's Pitesti Prison. All of which you won't hear about constantly like you do the Holocaust. They tried to do the same in Germany when they launched the Sparticist Uprising. The Western Jews like the Warburgs and Rothschilds started the war. Rudolf Hess even flew to the UK to try to make peace.









						RiseUpGoyim
					

Adolf Hitler The Greatest Story Never Told (Full)




					www.bitchute.com
				






Ambidextype said:


> This is the sad state of affair where we talk on and on about irrelevant issue whether Hitler had a point about jews whether holocaust was real or not whether ideas of nazi that aryans were superior race or not, it matters me not. It doesn't interest me a slightest. I don't even need to read a mein Kampf to understand there are SOME jews in america that reinforce the stereotype about jewish characters.
> 
> I understand about certain points made by Alt-right like but I don't really get the ethno-nationalist point of view.



You can say "Not All X Are Like That" (NAXALT) about any group. When people say: "The Chinese steal our technology" you could just as easily say "Not All Chinese", but the fact is:

A) The Chinese in power who are acting in Chinese interests steal tech
B) Plenty of Chinese support them directly or indirectly
C) Some Chinese aren't involved, but would throw down with the above Chinese when the chips are down
D) The few who are truly neutral or opposed to stealing tech are exceptions to the rule and exceptions to the rule don't invalidate the rule. They're outnumbered and not in power so it's not really relevant or informative to say: "Not All Chinese".

These blogs are informative. The latter is weak on the JQ, but both are informative on ethnonationalism. I'm more of a fan of TheRightStuff.biz, The People's Veto (Alternative Hypothesis), and Myth of the 20th Century for general info and info about the JQ.






						Letter To The CivNats | The Z Blog
					






					thezman.com
				












						Aedon Cassiel, "The Inevitability of Ethnonationalism" | Counter-Currents Publishing
					

1,107 words Liberals are set on the expectation of a future where race no longer matters. The worldview of the liberal progressive is one where the world is fundamentally born in "sin" (patr




					www.counter-currents.com
				




Look at my links a couple of posts back for more ethno-nat stuff.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 11, 2019)

This video perfectly sums up every Alt-Right talking point made in this thread






These people could stub their toe on their kitchen table and still blame it on the Jews.


----------



## RichardMongler (Oct 25, 2019)

Good God, this thread was a dumpster fire. Too many bad faith arguments and terrible posts to address meaningfully. What's worse is that we've seemed to lose sight of what this thread was about. Also, LOL at the passive aggressive dumb votes from the usual suspects.

Not interested arguing about Nazi Germany because that history is entirely peripheral to the discussion at hand. For numerous reasons, the spectre of Aktion T4 and the Holocaust will continue to be cited to suppress any/all collective action among Nationalists just like Segregation and Apartheid are cited to suppress pro-White movements. I recall @Null once suggesting that he couldn't think of anything beyond outright Fascism to stop the demographic shift, but to me, White people need to start feeling much less comfortable and get hungrier. People can be conditioned to accept the worst possible circumstances so long as they can go home sated and paid. Once those creature comforts stop, Whitey will start paying attention to his demographic displacement.

No one's going to argue that Charlottesville was the moment the alt-right self-immolated, but let's not pretend the aggressive deplatforming and demonetization from social media and financial institutions along with the ceaseless demonization from the media didn't contribute to their downfall. It also didn't help that the alt-right quickly started infighting and losing sight of the issues at hand, hence the protracted feud between The Daily Stormer and TheRightStuff plus all the other drama from lesser known personalities not worth mentioning.

Never read a word of Vox Day's content nor am I interested in anything he's written. He strikes me as a mildly clever doof who occasionally gets things right.

As much as I disagree with @Doctor Placebo 's premise that Conservatism, Inc. (ie: Neoconservatism and Buckleyite "Conservatism") does more to conserve American values (they don't, and Pat Buchanan, Paul Gottfried or Ron Paul could tell you in better terms than I can), he's right on the money when he states that the alt-right vastly overestimated their cultural clout. Comedy is an important weapon for winning hearts and minds, but outmeming the left doesn't translate to actualizing longterm political goals. Big tent politics always degenerates overtime, and having a common enemy isn't enough to sustain a movement. In the end, you're going to need to come up with solutions to complicated problems nationally and internationally. I have yet to see anyone in fringe politics, be they from the left or right, attempt to do so.

As to why Trump won 2016, @Mike "Bubbles" Smith had a great post here, but I would add that Trump tapped into Conservatism's deep-seated ethnocentrism. "Build the wall" were the three magic words that won over millions. Even the most "unracist" Republican deep in his heart knows that he can trust a natural born American more than an immigrant no matter how hard he repeats popular American platitudes.

Also, I don't know anyone except the most adamant of shitlibs who buys the claim that Obama was the Deporter in Chief. Not only did that statistic include those turned away at the border, imagine the outrage from the Hispanic voting base if that were remotely true.

In any case, I don't see the right winning any cultural victories against the left until they start playing dirty. Real dirty. Pretty soon, the Democrats are going to effectively render all right-wing thought irrelevant. Already, young people do not care about free speech. People who snark "Freeze Peach" didn't come out of a vacuum. They were the end result of a long propaganda campaign spanning decades of ideological refinement:








						Poll: Majority of Americans Want First Amendment Rewritten
					

A majority of Americans believe the First Amendment are willing to crack down on free speech, as well as the press, according to a new poll.



					freebeacon.com
				




Despite all the Generation Zyklon memes, I'm extremely skeptical about Zoomers embracing right-wing politics. If anything, they'll be even more left-wing than Millennials, but that remains to be seen. Assuming Trump wins 2020, the President Election of 2024 will be the real test of Zoomer political consciousness because everyone born before November 2006 will be eligible to vote.

No idea why @Doctor Placebo brought Sargon into this discussion, but apart from his cackhanded attempts to channel Trumpian rhetoric along with his embarrassing history the tabloids exploited, he failed because most of his fanbase probably lives _outside_ the United Kingdom. His fanbase was built entirely on the culture wars in the Anglosphere, but mostly America. When you're trying to get elected as an MEP, American shitposters won't be there to help you.



Null said:


> 1. Alt-right conceptually meant "American conservative without religious baggage" for maybe a week. When the idea had staying power, it was slandered as being purely white nationalist by people like Clinton and immediately aborted before it had a chance to grow. I don't think anyone uses any umbrella term anymore because any named organization just gets called pedophile terrorists now.



At this rate, I'm repeating myself, but the alt-right was a thing long before Hillary Clinton's fateful speech. If you're trying to say that she and the media gave the alt-right legs, then it's hard to argue otherwise. They certainly got the exposure they'd been praying for. But to claim that the alt-right didn't exist prior to that speech simply isn't true.

The alt-right has always existed in varying segments for decades and you also had the Paleoconservative movement around Pat Buchanan. Richard Spencer was a protege of both Pat Buchanan and Taki Theodoracopulos who ran The American Conservative. Jared Taylor's American Renaissance started publishing back in the '90s.

2010 was the year all these disparate elements coalesced into an identifiable movement. Under the Obama years, Youth for Western Civilization actively tried recruiting college students into the cause across the country as well as White Students Union at Towson University. The Ron Paul movement was also home to lots of people who are now part of the alt-right. In fact, a huge swath of the alt-right used to identify as Libertarian because powerleveling was looked down upon even if they felt free markets and brown people don't mix.



Senior Lexmechanic said:


> You mean the man so utterly incompetent that he threw out his civil judge because he thought he was a kike only to find out the new judge was a nig, and who openly admitted that he instructed members of his organization to carry out attacks on minorities while on trial for inciting members of his organization to carry out attacks on minorities? I know that you think minorities shouldn't have rights, but trying to ignore the incitement clause is a bitch move.





Senior Lexmechanic said:


> 2. He was "targeted" because he explicitly said "Go out and kill non-whites in the name of the White Race", and then the people he said this to went out and killed a black man explicitly for racial reasons, in their own words. I know that you think there is absolutely nothing wrong with this and that the people who did it should be given a parade, but the idea that murder is wrong is a foundational part of civilization.


Tom Metzger certainly was unfit to handle his case independently, but according to him, no lawyer would ever take his case without six figures upfront. It's rather hard to get legal counsel when you're going up against the SPLC.

Re: "Go out and kill non-whites..." Once you read the whole story, it becomes increasingly obvious Dave Mazzella said whatever he could to save his own skin per the plea deal. Whether or not he lied under oath is up to you to decide:
https://www.oregonlive.com/portland/2014/11/1998_story_legacy_of_a_hate_cr.html
https://www.wweek.com/portland/article-2435-skinhead-revisited.html

I would strongly suggest reading "A Hundred Little Hitlers" by Elinor Langer. As far as I know, that author is not involved in right-wing politics.

The killing was from a street fight rather than a carefully premeditated, racially motivated attack that many assume it was. The involved skinheads initially denied that the killing was racially motivated. However, the prosecution consulted the SPLC and skinheads were given a plea bargain deal that included the stated admission of a racial motivation. This admission was then used by the SPLC in their lawsuit against Metzger. The star witness for the prosecution was Dave Mazzella who had contacts with both Tom and John Metzger, neither of who lived in Portland.

Mazzella had not moved to Portland to organize skinheads as alleged by the SPLC and actually had little influence among skinheads. A crucial meeting held just hours before the killing focused more on a desire for beer and girlfriends than the need to attack Blacks. The trial was mishandled because Metzger insisted on representing himself and there was no effective cross-examination of any of the SPLC's witnesses.


----------



## Give Her The D (Oct 25, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> This video perfectly sums up every Alt-Right talking point made in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We better cancel Jason Alexander right now.


----------



## SigSauer (May 19, 2020)

The alt-right is dead. 2012-17 was when white nationalism came back, but it died at UTR. Now look at them. All that's left of the "alt-right" is Spencer and TRS after everyone disbanded following all sorts of petty squabbles and Ricky Vaughn's autism, now the Groyper (pronounced geigh-per) movement is sworn to take their place by cucking to normie conservatives who will never accept them and shilling against "wignat" National Socialists, their web presence is minimal at best, with the only websites left being 4chan, some alternative platforms, some blogs and forums and the deep web, almost all activism is online now, just about every IRL group has either disbanded, split, their leaders resigned, got lawfare'd and/or have been reduced to literally who status (see: Vanguard America), and so much more. Now that web hosts and other domain services can simply refuse to host a website now because they disagree with it, more people are starting to move to Tor and go underground, like the Daily Stormer, 8kun and neinchan. And I could go on. The alt-right used to have a huge influence on YouTube, Reddit and various social media sites, but now there's hardly anybody left. Google already cracked down on it, many other websites have done the same, Reddit has been a cucked shithole since 2013, and now there's hardly nobody left. All of the e-celebs and leaders the alt-right had back in 2017 have either become trannies, went their own ways in life or have been become some literally who's that nobody cares about or remembers. Now the internet is television 2.0, Google owns everything, you have no more freedom of speech, and Trump is a Zionist shill who never lived up to his promises.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 19, 2020)

SigSauer said:


> The alt-right is dead. 2012-17 was when white nationalism came back, but it died at UTR. Now look at them. All that's left of the "alt-right" is Spencer and TRS after everyone disbanded following all sorts of petty squabbles and Ricky Vaughn's autism, now the Groyper (pronounced geigh-per) movement is sworn to take their place by cucking to normie conservatives who will never accept them and shilling against "wignat" National Socialists, their web presence is minimal at best, with the only websites left being 4chan, some alternative platforms, some blogs and forums and the deep web, almost all activism is online now, just about every IRL group has either disbanded, split, their leaders resigned, got lawfare'd and/or have been reduced to literally who status (see: Vanguard America), and so much more. Now that web hosts and other domain services can simply refuse to host a website now because they disagree with it, more people are starting to move to Tor and go underground, like the Daily Stormer, 8kun and neinchan. And I could go on. The alt-right used to have a huge influence on YouTube, Reddit and various social media sites, but now there's hardly anybody left. Google already cracked down on it, many other websites have done the same, Reddit has been a cucked shithole since 2013, and now there's hardly nobody left. All of the e-celebs and leaders the alt-right had back in 2017 have either become trannies, went their own ways in life or have been become some literally who's that nobody cares about or remembers. Now the internet is television 2.0, Google owns everything, you have no more freedom of speech, and Trump is a Zionist shill who never lived up to his promises.


Shut up.


----------



## SigSauer (May 19, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> Shut up.


No, YOU.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (May 19, 2020)

SigSauer said:


> The alt-right is dead. 2012-17 was when white nationalism came back, but it died at UTR. Now look at them. All that's left of the "alt-right" is Spencer and TRS after everyone disbanded following all sorts of petty squabbles and Ricky Vaughn's autism, now the Groyper (pronounced geigh-per) movement is sworn to take their place by cucking to normie conservatives who will never accept them and shilling against "wignat" National Socialists, their web presence is minimal at best, with the only websites left being 4chan, some alternative platforms, some blogs and forums and the deep web, almost all activism is online now, just about every IRL group has either disbanded, split, their leaders resigned, got lawfare'd and/or have been reduced to literally who status (see: Vanguard America), and so much more. Now that web hosts and other domain services can simply refuse to host a website now because they disagree with it, more people are starting to move to Tor and go underground, like the Daily Stormer, 8kun and neinchan. And I could go on. The alt-right used to have a huge influence on YouTube, Reddit and various social media sites, but now there's hardly anybody left. Google already cracked down on it, many other websites have done the same, Reddit has been a cucked shithole since 2013, and now there's hardly nobody left. All of the e-celebs and leaders the alt-right had back in 2017 have either become trannies, went their own ways in life or have been become some literally who's that nobody cares about or remembers. Now the internet is television 2.0, Google owns everything, you have no more freedom of speech, and Trump is a Zionist shill who never lived up to his promises.


Tl:dr did everyone cringe and realise those faggots were faggots?


----------



## The Last Stand (May 19, 2020)

SigSauer said:


> Now the internet is television 2.0, Google owns everything, you have no more freedom of speech, and *Trump is a Zionist shill who never lived up to his promises.*


Sorry your racist, degenerate safe space is "no more." 

Imagine Trump not giving a fuck about you. 

Boo hoo.


----------



## RichardMongler (May 19, 2020)

SigSauer said:


> The alt-right is dead. 2012-17 was when white nationalism came back, but it died at UTR. Now look at them. All that's left of the "alt-right" is Spencer and TRS after everyone disbanded following all sorts of petty squabbles and Ricky Vaughn's autism, now the Groyper (pronounced geigh-per) movement is sworn to take their place by cucking to normie conservatives who will never accept them and shilling against "wignat" National Socialists, their web presence is minimal at best, with the only websites left being 4chan, some alternative platforms, some blogs and forums and the deep web, almost all activism is online now, just about every IRL group has either disbanded, split, their leaders resigned, got lawfare'd and/or have been reduced to literally who status (see: Vanguard America), and so much more. Now that web hosts and other domain services can simply refuse to host a website now because they disagree with it, more people are starting to move to Tor and go underground, like the Daily Stormer, 8kun and neinchan. And I could go on. The alt-right used to have a huge influence on YouTube, Reddit and various social media sites, but now there's hardly anybody left. Google already cracked down on it, many other websites have done the same, Reddit has been a cucked shithole since 2013, and now there's hardly nobody left. All of the e-celebs and leaders the alt-right had back in 2017 have either become trannies, went their own ways in life or have been become some literally who's that nobody cares about or remembers. Now the internet is television 2.0, Google owns everything, you have no more freedom of speech, and Trump is a Zionist shill who never lived up to his promises.


Why did you bump this thread?

Not that I disagree with the substance of your post, but what did you think you were accomplishing by dredging up an effectively dead thread?


----------



## Emperor Julian (May 21, 2020)

Personally I think Alt-right was a pretty bad name for them, since they're ideologically too distinct from general right wingers Sargons Short bus posse totally lost their shit when they encountered them and they are about as close as the average right winger gets. God only knows what the Republican normies think of a holocaust denying basement dweller who spams unfunny internet memes.


----------



## Oglooger (May 21, 2020)

I have come across the argument that writing is considered "degenerate" and that the true way is to memorize everything through oral tradition.    A great irony I find here is that the only reason we remember people like Socrates and traditional folklore is because someone decided to write it down. 
the reason we know nothing about the druids is due to them not writing down their knowledge that could help us today with today's questions and for questions in the future.   

The elitism that is presented that only those that are of the higher spiritual caste being just better than the lower ones simply because "they are". if they are so great and don't want the intermixing of the castes, why didn't they just kill off the lower castes and replace it with beasts of burden? 
I would argue this sort of elitism is what lead to the degenerate supremacy of Jews who see others not like them as just animals , the current elites who disdain those below them, not realizing it's the lower castes who make the food and build their ivory towers, and finally the autists who believe in NPC theory and such learn to disdain those they perceive as below them.

   Is there just not a way to escape the ever-spinning wheel of civilization? are the nobles that fragile that the simple asking of questions lead to it's downfall?


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 21, 2020)

SigSauer said:


> The alt-right is dead. 2012-17 was when white nationalism came back, but it died at UTR. Now look at them. All that's left of the "alt-right" is Spencer and TRS after everyone disbanded following all sorts of petty squabbles and Ricky Vaughn's autism, now the Groyper (pronounced geigh-per) movement is sworn to take their place by cucking to normie conservatives who will never accept them and shilling against "wignat" National Socialists, their web presence is minimal at best, with the only websites left being 4chan, some alternative platforms, some blogs and forums and the deep web, almost all activism is online now, just about every IRL group has either disbanded, split, their leaders resigned, got lawfare'd and/or have been reduced to literally who status (see: Vanguard America), and so much more. Now that web hosts and other domain services can simply refuse to host a website now because they disagree with it, more people are starting to move to Tor and go underground, like the Daily Stormer, 8kun and neinchan. And I could go on. The alt-right used to have a huge influence on YouTube, Reddit and various social media sites, but now there's hardly anybody left. Google already cracked down on it, many other websites have done the same, Reddit has been a cucked shithole since 2013, and now there's hardly nobody left. All of the e-celebs and leaders the alt-right had back in 2017 have either become trannies, went their own ways in life or have been become some literally who's that nobody cares about or remembers. Now the internet is television 2.0, Google owns everything, you have no more freedom of speech, and Trump is a Zionist shill who never lived up to his promises.



They may be dead, but their offspring is just as retarded


----------



## Attackhelicopter89 (Nov 27, 2020)

These people are a parody of themselves.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 27, 2020)

Papafrankufan said:


> These people are a parody of themselves.


Alt-right really HATE Jews.


----------



## Attackhelicopter89 (Nov 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Alt-right really HATE Jews.


They're right wing SJWs. Feminists blame men for everything while they blame Jews for everything. They're too autistic to see how they're all huge lolcows.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm going to do the massively controversial take here and say the alt right _did _actually achieve a lot of their objectives. Just not in America.

Over the course of the 2010s, pretty much every country in Europe east of Germany and even some in the west (especially Austria and Italy) became increasingly nationalistic. Hostility towards immigration and the EU grew as the EU tried to centralise into one country (floating the idea of an EU army and so on) and trucks of peace tore through markets. Europe, previously in complacent neoliberalism, began to wake up. Now we have the Sweden Democrats at their most popular ever, AFD in the German parliament as the first nationalist party to enter the Bundestag since 1945, Macron condemning political Islam, Britain out of the EU, the Czechs about to pass an equivalent of the second amendment into their constitution, and Poland and Hungary under tradcath governments. It wouldn't surprise me if in a few years' time pretty much the whole of Europe east of Germany were flat out white nationalists and nationalist movements were exercising massive political influence in countries like France and Italy to the point where mass immigration from Africa is finally halted.

Now the question is, why _didn't _the American alt-right see similar success? The simple answer is that they were absolute idiots. When the leaders of your movement are people like Richard Spencer and Nick Fuentes, no shit your movement isn't going to succeed. Even without any deplatforming, the average person would see some catboy Nazi prancing around denying the holocaust and think he's someone who shouldn't be trusted to run a McDonald's, much less a country. Even Trump himself fell foul of this with his mishandling of COVID-19 and his regular Twitter rages meaning not enough people took him seriously. There _is_ a second chance to make nationalism work for real in 2024 by running someone better against an unpopular Harris administration (since without a clear senate majority she won't be able to properly consolidate power), but it will require more sensible people in charge.


----------



## Attackhelicopter89 (Nov 27, 2020)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I'm going to do the massively controversial take here and say the alt right _did _actually achieve a lot of their objectives. Just not in America.
> 
> Over the course of the 2010s, pretty much every country in Europe east of Germany and even some in the west (especially Austria and Italy) became increasingly nationalistic. Hostility towards immigration and the EU grew as the EU tried to centralise into one country (floating the idea of an EU army and so on) and trucks of peace tore through markets. Europe, previously in complacent neoliberalism, began to wake up. Now we have the Sweden Democrats at their most popular ever, AFD in the German parliament as the first nationalist party to enter the Bundestag since 1945, Macron condemning political Islam, Britain out of the EU, the Czechs about to pass an equivalent of the second amendment into their constitution, and Poland and Hungary under tradcath governments. It wouldn't surprise me if in a few years' time pretty much the whole of Europe east of Germany were flat out white nationalists and nationalist movements were exercising massive political influence in countries like France and Italy to the point where mass immigration from Africa is finally halted.
> 
> Now the question is, why _didn't _the American alt-right see similar success? The simple answer is that they were absolute idiots. When the leaders of your movement are people like Richard Spencer and Nick Fuentes, no shit your movement isn't going to succeed. Even without any deplatforming, the average person would see some catboy Nazi prancing around denying the holocaust and think he's someone who shouldn't be trusted to run a McDonald's, much less a country. Even Trump himself fell foul of this with his mishandling of COVID-19 and his regular Twitter rages meaning not enough people took him seriously. There _is_ a second chance to make nationalism work for real in 2024 by running someone better against an unpopular Harris administration (since without a clear senate majority she won't be able to properly consolidate power), but it will require more sensible people in charge.


Most American alt righters are keyboard warriors and hypocrites. Hell they literally have a closeted homosexual Swedish bodybuilder that plays Skyrim as one of their leaders.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 27, 2020)

As time grinds on I've become aware how co-dependant sjw and the alt right are. They effectively feed on each others cuntish antics and project their opposite number on everyone else, very little of what either of them do have much relavence outside when irl parties feel the need to strawman the fuck out of their opposition.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Nov 27, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> As time grinds on I've become aware how co-dependant sjw and the alt right are. They effectively feed on each others cuntish antics and project their opposite number on everyone else, very little of what either of them do have much relavence outside when irl parties feel the need to strawman the fuck out of their opposition.


They both draw from the same kind of basement dwelling virgin trash, too.


----------



## babadook (Nov 28, 2020)

So they're kf users?


----------



## NotWeasel (Nov 28, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Alt-right really HATE Jews.


so much so they let themselves be led by one.


----------



## make_it_so (Nov 28, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Alt-right really HATE Jews.


I honestly think they hate Jews more than they love the white race.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 28, 2020)

make_it_so said:


> I honestly think they hate Jews more than they love the white race.




That's pretty much the norm with Racists, not in the least because they have to put their own people on an idealized pedestal which is unrelatable irl.


----------



## NotWeasel (Nov 28, 2020)

Bingo


----------



## Attackhelicopter89 (Nov 29, 2020)

I found this Twitter account by this alt Right Trad thot that is so cringe. I get being proud of who you are but this is so cringy. It's like a parody of alt Right Trad thots. https://twitter.com/BeComfy?s=20


----------



## NotWeasel (Nov 30, 2020)

Oh, she's the source of some amazing ongoing drama.
She married a Nog with a Jewish name at 18. She admits to it.
Divorced him, had a kid with some (White) guy. Not married. Guy sued her for custody.
Spends her days on Twitter bragging about her Whiteness and posting highlly photoshopped pics
Flirts with everyone who gives her attention especially young thirsty guys
Sends rather explicit videos to them
Self doxxed
When called on her behaviour fell on "I am a MOTHER" as if someone cumming in her made her special.
Complains about being harassed despite her "loyalty"
Threatened to doxx people
Repeat

And this is just the public part.


----------



## Attackhelicopter89 (Nov 30, 2020)

Weeeeeeeeasel said:


> Oh, she's the source of some amazing ongoing drama.
> She married a Nog with a Jewish name at 18. She admits to it.
> Divorced him, had a kid with some (White) guy. Not married. Guy sued her for custody.
> Spends her days on Twitter bragging about her Whiteness and posting highlly photoshopped pics
> ...


Spill the beans bro, I need more milk on this lolcow.


----------



## NotWeasel (Nov 30, 2020)

she flirts with a bunch of guys- sends videos of herself shaking her tits etc. Obviously gets off on it- then got upset when one of these guys went after her because he didnt realize she wasn't after anything real. Since she self doxxed and showed her real name, some guys found her court records, records of her marriage to the nigger jew. Claimed the guy was going to sue her "stalkers".
basically her being "A motherrrrr" brought some prominent names in the DR to defend her and threaten those who tried to drive her out.
Some of her online stuff made its way to the kid'a father who presented it in court but allegedly she still got custody because of course she did.


----------



## Attackhelicopter89 (Nov 30, 2020)

Weeeeeeeeasel said:


> View attachment 1757986View attachment 1757988View attachment 1757991View attachment 1757992
> 
> she flirts with a bunch of guys- sends videos of herself shaking her tits etc. Obviously gets off on it- then got upset when one of these guys went after her because he didnt realize she wasn't after anything real. Since she self doxxed and showed her real name, some guys found her court records, records of her marriage to the nigger jew. Claimed the guy was going to sue her "stalkers".
> basically her being "A motherrrrr" brought some prominent names in the DR to defend her and threaten those who tried to drive her out.
> Some of her online stuff made its way to the kid'a father who presented it in court but allegedly she still got custody because of course she did.


This bitch needs her own thread, my girlfriend told me about her account and I had to share it.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 30, 2020)

tHe *gays* ArEn'T pEoPlE :^)


----------



## Attackhelicopter89 (Dec 1, 2020)

Papafrankufan said:


> This bitch needs her own thread





Weeeeeeeeasel said:


> View attachment 1757986View attachment 1757988View attachment 1757991View attachment 1757992
> 
> she flirts with a bunch of guys- sends videos of herself shaking her tits etc. Obviously gets off on it- then got upset when one of these guys went after her because he didnt realize she wasn't after anything real. Since she self doxxed and showed her real name, some guys found her court records, records of her marriage to the nigger jew. Claimed the guy was going to sue her "stalkers".
> basically her being "A motherrrrr" brought some prominent names in the DR to defend her and threaten those who tried to drive her out.
> Some of her online stuff made its way to the kid'a father who presented it in court but allegedly she still got custody because of course she did.


It seems like she deleted her Twitter.


----------



## NotWeasel (Dec 1, 2020)

or changed it. It was ComfyCrush at some point.


----------



## NotWeasel (Dec 1, 2020)

apparently someone put the videos she sent to some guys- high/drunk, shaking her tits- on pornhub and that upset her and she deactivated.


----------



## Attackhelicopter89 (Jan 6, 2021)

The alt right claims to be against race mixing but so many of them do it.


----------

